# The Two Week Wait ** January/Febuary** **NEW LIST FOR MARCH



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

*January  s *

Windbloom :bfp: emmalouise079 :bfp: mom2pne :bfp: buttercup1 :bfp: Forever 3 :bfp: Frankers :bfp: Kelley&Jason :bfp: 
shoesnob :bfp: 

*Febuary  s*

msangie11 :bfp: keerthy :bfp: roc :bfp: Anababe :bfp: aimee-lou :bfp: MommyMichele :bfp: lalitas charm :bfp: Oushka :bfp: 
GLD :bfp: lou1979 :bfp:​



*March *

*1st-*
Bebecake
*2nd-*

*3rd-*

*4th-*

*5th-*

*6th-*
peachymum :witch:
Hopeful mummy
*7th-*

*8th-*

*9th-*
Mommy2Kian
*10th-*
wantingmore
*11th-*

*12th-*
teramesue
Anna1982 :bfp:
*13th-*
Sakura-chan
*14th-*
Mumtotwoboys
Daisydo
nervouspains
*15th -*

*16th-*

*17th-*
Kota
Chris77
*18th-*

*19th-*
loulou58
*20th-*
armywifettc
*21st-*

*22nd-*

*23rd-*

*24th-*
TTCSECONDJOY
*25th-*
XxDellixX
*26th-*

*27th-*

*28th-*
BBFbaby
*29th-*
NewYearNewMe
*30th-*

*31st-*


----------



## keerthy

Me me me........
:rofl:

I think I am 5/6..... But feeling like AF will arrive any mminute!!!
Just woke up .... 8am LOL so will be back symptom spotting by afternoon :rofl:


----------



## Forever 3

Me me me me!!!!!!!!!

I am 1dpo so im right there with you girls!

Off to dorset for 2 days now for a nice relax, so will be back on tuesday

Catch up with you all then

:hug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well I am due to ov in 4 days so I am catching up!


----------



## Oushka

This will be 1 dpo for us too!

Have a fab time Forever3 :wavey:


----------



## TrYiNgTaYlOr

I am 14dpo... so im ahead of u guys but might as well be behind
looks like AF will be here any second.... ahh the 2ww


----------



## Forever 3

Oushka said:


> This will be 1 dpo for us too!
> 
> Have a fab time Forever3 :wavey:

Thanks hun

will catch up with you tuesday to see if you have turned in to a symptom spotting freak like me:rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## mum2joe

Me, me ,me!
My *surge* (attractive word!) was on Mon & tues so Ovd Weds so am 4DPO today.
How brilliant to have all this company in our 2WW & all the madness that goes with it- statistically surely one of us will start 2009 preggers-damn it all lets have some PMA.....ALL OF US!!!!!!
:hug: lovely ladies, hope you all had a great Christmas x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Can I join in please?

I had my surge yesterday so I guess I am ovulating today :happydance:

So I too will be in the 2ww as from tomorrow:happydance:

Great thread TTCSECONDJOY. Looking forward to all the symptom spotting. x x 

Good Luck Ladies :hugs:


----------



## Stardancer

I think I ovulated on wednesday too, so 4dpo for me :) Good luck to all of us!


----------



## keerthy

Am back!!!! to symptoms spott...... Got Postive OPK on 21st and 22nd morning ....2 pm 22nd got a negative!!!! So I think I ovulated b/w 22nd and 23rd. 
So here goes my sympton list :rofl:

* AF type cramps - lower abdomen esp! 
* Spotting at 3 DPO - only wen I wiped.. along with yellow CM -- sorry TMI!!!! 
* Back ache - which isn't leaving me!!!! 
* White discharge - I was dry 2 days after ovulation - later started creamy CM 
* Bloated - I look 5 months preggers!!! 
* Breast pain - esp in sides!!!! Nipples hurt while going to Bed...... and also woke up with nipples hurting!!!!
* Hungry all the time... but once I start a meal..... not able to eat like before. Feeling full quick!
* Very tired and sleepy!!!!

Anyone with me girlies???? 

I am sure they are not in my head... Coz I had to use a heat pad for my back ache. 
Hated chicken at Nandos which I used to love before!!!! hmm.... So wat u girls sayyy!!!???!!!!!


----------



## keerthy

NewYearNewMe said:


> Can I join in please?
> 
> I had my surge yesterday so I guess I am ovulating today :happydance:
> 
> So I too will be in the 2ww as from tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Great thread TTCSECONDJOY. Looking forward to all the symptom spotting. x x
> 
> Good Luck Ladies :hugs:

Go go go catch the eggie...... 

Swim :spermy: Swim...... eggies releasing today!!!!!


----------



## buttercup1

Can i please join!

Im new to this, but think i ovulated on monday so il be around 6DPO.

Upto now for the past day or so i have had a niggling butterfly pain sensation on my left side, thats the only way i can describe it!


----------



## keerthy

buttercup1 said:


> Can i please join!
> 
> Im new to this, but think i ovulated on monday so il be around 6DPO.
> 
> Upto now for the past day or so i have had a niggling butterfly pain sensation on my left side, thats the only way i can describe it!

Welcome to BnB!!!! :hug:

and Welcome to symptom spotting thread too..... :)

Hope you get ur :bfp: soon!!!! Loads n loads of :dust:


:witch: <~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :grr: You betta Stay AWAY!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Would love to join, 2/3 dpo today for me, 9 days til :witch:

Not gonna even try to symptom spot cos I'm rubbish!!!

Come on sticky beans!!


----------



## Mrs G

Forever 3 said:


> Me me me me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am 1dpo so im right there with you girls!
> 
> Off to dorset for 2 days now for a nice relax, so will be back on tuesday
> 
> Catch up with you all then
> 
> :hug:


Hey!! welcome to my part of the world!! :happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust:
:dust::bfp::witch::witch::witch::bfp::dust:
:dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

LOOK - I have caught the witch and I am not letting her out for the next nine months!  

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mum2joe

:rofl: I love that!! Make sure she stays put now!


----------



## Leila Fae

Well I thought I was supposed to be ovulating on Friday and my temp went down as it did last cycle. Yesterday's temp went up, same as last cycle, but today it's gone down again so I don't know what's going on!!

This is the first month my DH has been home for a 4 week stretch since August and will be the last until June. It seems a cruel twist of fate that my ovulation signs are unclear in the one month than he's around to do the baby dance with me! :cry:

Will be eagerly checking my temp tomorrow and hopefully will join you in the TWW.


----------



## keerthy

NewYearNewMe said:


> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust:
> :dust::bfp::witch::witch::witch::bfp::dust:
> :dust::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> LOOK - I have caught the witch and I am not letting her out for the next nine months!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


:rofl::rofl: thats a nice one!!!! Don't let her out !!!!


----------



## keerthy

Leila Fae said:


> Well I thought I was supposed to be ovulating on Friday and my temp went down as it did last cycle. Yesterday's temp went up, same as last cycle, but today it's gone down again so I don't know what's going on!!
> 
> This is the first month my DH has been home for a 4 week stretch since August and will be the last until June. It seems a cruel twist of fate that my ovulation signs are unclear in the one month than he's around to do the baby dance with me! :cry:
> 
> Will be eagerly checking my temp tomorrow and hopefully will join you in the TWW.

Honey, 

Its the same with me! I never got a temp shift on my chart!!! But am sure I ovulated coz of the cramps and OPK's were positive for 2 days. 

It is my first cycle and I realised they dont work for me coz I sleep with my mouth open! LOL :rofl:

So probably I will switch to vaginal temping next cycle,,...... Fx hopefully I wont need that! 

Good luck. 

:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

ok girls SYMPTOM SPOT!!!


I woke up this morning and i have been having a pain in my right side its not sharp or crampy its kind of like a tight muscle or pulling muscle any1else ohh and like the past few days i have had a super runny nose?? Don't know if that is a sign of anything but it is not normal for me !!!


----------



## keerthy

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> ok girls SYMPTOM SPOT!!!
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and i have been having a pain in my right side its not sharp or crampy its kind of like a tight muscle or pulling muscle any1else ohh and like the past few days i have had a super runny nose?? Don't know if that is a sign of anything but it is not normal for me !!!

Heard runny nose is a sign...as pregnancy reduces ur immunity! 

Tummy pains...I am having them too.... since I ovulated..... 

And ohh I have a got a back ache too... it just kills me sometimes! and breast pain.... OOOOppsss.... I have got every symptom in the book! :rofl::rofl: 

Hopefully its out month honey! :baby: 




:witch: <~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :grr: Stay AWAYYY!!!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

keerthy said:


> TTCSECONDJOY said:
> 
> 
> ok girls SYMPTOM SPOT!!!
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and i have been having a pain in my right side its not sharp or crampy its kind of like a tight muscle or pulling muscle any1else ohh and like the past few days i have had a super runny nose?? Don't know if that is a sign of anything but it is not normal for me !!!
> 
> Heard runny nose is a sign...as pregnancy reduces ur immunity!
> 
> Tummy pains...I am having them too.... since I ovulated.....
> 
> And ohh I have a got a back ache too... it just kills me sometimes! and breast pain.... OOOOppsss.... I have got every symptom in the book! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hopefully its out month honey! :baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :witch: <~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :grr: Stay AWAYYY!!!!!Click to expand...

Well bbs are not really sore and i ALWAYS have a back ache (big BBS) cause this!! So i can never use this as a sign !!!! I have also in another post mentioned my nasuea on monday night and lastnight my belly felt yuckier then ever!! Also i have a sligh feeling of heartburn with nausea and it is only at night( with my 1st i only got morning sickness at 10pm ) so0o0o yeah I really hope its our month !!!! All of us !!!:happydance:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies when are you all going to be testing ???
I will make a post for just us so let me know when you test or if that ugly :witch: shows!!


----------



## keerthy

I am thinking to start from Jan 5th..... since i ovulated late... .. But I dont think I can hold off till then!


----------



## Pippin

I have my :bfp: but can I follow guys? plus my dearest friend forever 3 is here and I want to see her through.... I love threads like this!!!

buttercup1 I had butterfly feeling in my uterus area on 6 and 7 dpo and I get lucky, I so hope it's the same for you.

TTCSECONDJOY I'll be watching out for you too.........


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Pippin said:


> I have my :bfp: but can I follow guys? plus my dearest friend forever 3 is here and I want to see her through.... I love threads like this!!!
> 
> buttercup1 I had butterfly feeling in my uterus area on 6 and 7 dpo and I get lucky, I so hope it's the same for you.
> 
> TTCSECONDJOY I'll be watching out for you too.........


pippin you are more then welcome to join us the more the merrier!!!


----------



## keerthy

Pippin said:


> I have my :bfp: but can I follow guys? plus my dearest friend forever 3 is here and I want to see her through.... I love threads like this!!!
> 
> buttercup1 I had butterfly feeling in my uterus area on 6 and 7 dpo and I get lucky, I so hope it's the same for you.
> 
> TTCSECONDJOY I'll be watching out for you too.........

Ofcourse you can darling! :hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Let me know when you will be testing and I will put it up as soon as I see it!!! 

And just like the other tester threads i will also put up :bfp: , :bfn: , or that ugly :witch:


January 1st-
January 2nd-
January 3rd-
January 4th-
January 5th - keerthy
January 6th-
January 7th-TTCSECONDJOY
January 8th-
January 9th-Oushka
January 10th- 
January 11th-
January 12th-
January 13th-
January 14th-
January 15th-
January 16th-
January 17th-
January 18th-
January 19th-
January 20th-
January 21st-
January 22nd-
January 23rd-
January 24th-
January 25th-
January 26th-
January 27th-
January 28th-
January 29th-
January 30th-
January 31st-


----------



## Pippin

Yay thank you. I'm sprinkling so much luck and baby dust on you guys. Let's hope we get lots of :bfp: from this thread. Last one I joined we got 6. Hope It's the same this time!!!!


----------



## jo_79

can i join you too? i ov'd between 24-26 dec. feeling nothing yet though, actually a few niggly pains in my lower stomach
fingers crossed this is a lucky thread!! 
:witch: is due about 8th jan but there is no way i'll possibly be able to wait until then lol ive got so many internet cheapies i will p on them for the sake of it lol how sad am i :rofl:


----------



## Oushka

Im due to test 9th Jan.

Im 1 dpo today, possiblity that I Ovd a day earlier than i thought - just waiting for tomorrows temps to confirm it.

Either way I have no symptoms to spot as yet - just had a duvet day today & have backache from barely moving off the sofa since lunchtime :blush:

Lots of sticky baby dust for everyone! :dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

jo_79 said:


> can i join you too? i ov'd between 24-26 dec. feeling nothing yet though, actually a few niggly pains in my lower stomach
> fingers crossed this is a lucky thread!!
> :witch: is due about 8th jan but there is no way i'll possibly be able to wait until then lol ive got so many internet cheapies i will p on them for the sake of it lol how sad am i :rofl:

When are you testing ?? I will put it on the board!!!


----------



## jo_79

hmmm i will say 6th jan but i know i'll cave in before that lol


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ok ladies i have moved the tester board to the top of the thread so you can check it easier!!! I will keep it updated as long as you ladies give me the information to do it!!!! Lots of luck and :hugs: hope to be putting lots of :bfp:'s up there!!!!


----------



## Chris77

I'm in the 2ww too! :hi: I am testing January 2nd.


----------



## buttercup1

Im testing 5th January!


----------



## Jeannette

Good Evening Ladies! For those of you who are using opk, can you recommend a brand to me? I am only in cycle day 2, and have never used one before but I want to this month. PLEASE share you wisdom!!


----------



## jo_79

hi jeannette i bought mine off ebay about £2, i know some people think they're crap but they show up when im ov'ing.


----------



## keerthy

Jeannette said:


> Good Evening Ladies! For those of you who are using opk, can you recommend a brand to me? I am only in cycle day 2, and have never used one before but I want to this month. PLEASE share you wisdom!!

I bought some from Ebay.... they have worked quite well as of now....


----------



## keerthy

Today, couldn't complete my dinner {not even half of I normally eat}.... was feeling nauseous n full !!!!! hmmm.... not at all ME!!!! 

Fx

:hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

keerthy said:


> Today, couldn't complete my dinner {not even half of I normally eat}.... was feeling nauseous n full !!!!! hmmm.... not at all ME!!!!
> 
> Fx
> 
> :hug:

FX for you :dust: :dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies i am walking to the video store and will be back soon(PLEASE<PLEASE<PLEASE) Don't let this thread get lost!!!!! BE back soon!!!


----------



## windbloom

Actual testing date is January 2nd for me, but I'll be testing on New Years Eve just to see if theres anything to see before going at a bottle of wine.. :rofl:

Happy 2 ww to everyone, and heres to hoping for nothing but New Year :bfp:'s!

<3


----------



## keerthy

windbloom said:


> Actual testing date is January 2nd for me, but I'll be testing on New Years Eve just to see if theres anything to see before going at a bottle of wine.. :rofl:
> 
> Happy 2 ww to everyone, and heres to hoping for nothing but New Year :bfp:'s!
> 
> <3

Good luck sweety! 

Hope you get a beautiful :bfp:

Loads n loads of :dust: :dust: :dust:
Fx for you! 

:hug::hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

windbloom said:


> Actual testing date is January 2nd for me, but I'll be testing on New Years Eve just to see if theres anything to see before going at a bottle of wine.. :rofl:
> 
> Happy 2 ww to everyone, and heres to hoping for nothing but New Year :bfp:'s!
> 
> <3

Would you like me to put you down for both days ?? or which one ??


----------



## keerthy

Hmm.... 12 30 am here... see ya all tomorrow girlies..... 

Good night n Babydreamz!!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

TTCsecondjoy could you add me?

I haven't ov'ed yet but hopefully due to on 1st Jan and therefore testing on 15th Jan (but really will test on the 11th Jan with an early hpt).


----------



## windbloom

Thanks so much girls! Im so excited this month, although for symptom spotting, its been real hard for me this cycle... ive been sick with some type of half arsed cold since Boxing Day.. a runny nose that just wont quit, a half assed cough, and my body accccccccches... dont you just love how preggers symptoms, cold symptoms, and about 83247928645 types of other illnesses all have the same symptoms... :dohh:

Its funny, I read how a few of you havent been able to finish your meals lately... I just had that happen to me tonight as well! :rofl: Although mine may be from my cold, but still! ha! AND it was chinese, thats my favourite!! And I could barely finish half! :cry: At least theres plenty of leftovers!

Andddd you can just put me down for Jan. 2nd, just in case. On New Years Eve I may only be 10-12dpo, so its possible that a pos might not show, but Im realllllly hoping!

Hows everyone else been feeeeeeeling?

:dust: :dust: For everyone! :dust: :dust:


----------



## jenn-ifer

my 2ww is coming up, and coming up very quickly. 

i'm currently on cycle day 5, will be O on the 7th. having ivi done on the 5th, 6th, 7th (o day) & 8th(1dpo). 

i will test on 10dpo (17th), 11dpo (18th), 12dpo (19th), 13 dpo (20th) & 16dpo (23rd) AF due on the 24th.

if i do become preg (OH PLEASE), i want to see the progression of the bfp's. i will gladly post pictures of the tests. i am going to pick up $store cheapo's for 10,11,12,13dpo & a first response for 16dpo.


----------



## AppleSeed

FF has me testing on Jan 1st - but thats only 12DPO for me. Can you mark me down for Jan 3rd? THANKS! GOOD LUCK everyone!


----------



## windbloom

You sound very well prepared Jenn! Sounds like a very cool thing to do - seeing the progression of a bfp.
Best of luck this cycle, lots of :dust: to you and here's to hoping that :bfp: comes quick, happily, and healthily!! :mrgreen:

:hugs:

<3


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

SYMPTOM SPOTTING: WARNING TMI

I am confused now i though i ovulated on Tuesday but today i just had a large amount of CM (surge maybe) it was a little stretchy and creamy i am wondering if this means i need to bd again tomorrow or if my bding from yesterday and Monday night will be good??!! (DH is on pain medication so it is hard to bd every other day)


----------



## windbloom

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> I am confused now i though i ovulated on Tuesday but today i just had a large amount of CM (surge maybe) it was a little stretchy and creamy i am wondering if this means i need to bd again tomorrow or if my bding from yesterday and Monday night will be good??!

Sounds like it could be a good sign!!:happydance:.. 

So if you did OV on Tuesday youd be at about 5dpo, almost 6 right now? Symptoms that far along isnt unheard of, but maybe if hes up for it, :sex: just in case? :mrgreen: :rofl:

:dust: :dust:

:hugs:

<3


----------



## Waitingtobump

hmm...you just never know....sending babydust your way hoping for a BFP without to much time spent trying


----------



## sarah1989

Im in my 2WW! AF is due on Jan. 6th, so thats when I'll be testing. I have a good feeling about this month; just a gut feeling I have!


----------



## Hope 4 Second

I am going crazy. This is our first month TTC. I think I OV on Dec 16. AF should've been here today. I haven't tested yet and it is driving me crazy. Sometimes I have a 28 day cycle, so I am waiting until Jan 1 to test. That should be 16 DPO.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

Well according to FF my AF is due 3 rd Jan i would be testing around there..........
Although I am on CD 88 - ARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Oushka

According to FF I Ov'd on 26/12. I thought it was 27/12 so Im either 2 or 3dpo... but will leave testing until 9th anyway.

Some odd feelings this morning, like af is about to arrive :huh:
Heavy feeling in abdo & a little bit gassy, cant remember if Ive eaten something that would cause gas tho. 
I was woken up by little sharp twinges in abdomen once in the night but they went after 10 mins.

Im only 3dpo at the most so shouldnt feel anything yet... Im prolly just over analyzing.


----------



## amyblackstone

Can I join in? I am 4DPO today, and will test on Jan 7th. :) No symptoms to report. 

Good luck to all you ladies!

Love,
Amy.


----------



## keerthy

amyblackstone said:


> Can I join in? I am 4DPO today, and will test on Jan 7th. :) No symptoms to report.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies!
> 
> Love,
> Amy.

welcome darling! 

So ... todays symptoms: 

* Breasts hurting very bad last night... had to take off my b*a..... after which they hurt more. Nipples erect..... and painful! 
* Dry wretching while brushing this morning. 
* Woke up with dull back ache. 
* TMI warning 
* gassy, bloated and F*rts........ :rofl::rofl: Sorry! 
* Dry feeling - No CM today - did see some creamy CM yday! 

Hmm...... I think thats it!!!! will report asap.. If I get any new! :)

:hug:


----------



## keerthy

Oushka said:


> According to FF I Ov'd on 26/12. I thought it was 27/12 so Im either 2 or 3dpo... but will leave testing until 9th anyway.
> 
> Some odd feelings this morning, like af is about to arrive :huh:
> Heavy feeling in abdo & a little bit gassy, cant remember if Ive eaten something that would cause gas tho.
> I was woken up by little sharp twinges in abdomen once in the night but they went after 10 mins.
> 
> Im only 3dpo at the most so shouldnt feel anything yet... Im prolly just over analyzing.

Had the same feeling right after my positive OPK. 

Fx 

Here's some dust for EVERYONE we want a NEW YEAR :bfp:!!!!!!


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## keerthy

Did anyone have Dry wretching in 2ww.... I forgot to add that... I was gagging this morning while brushing!!!!! I had this last time wen I was preggers...... But never noticed after m/c... But sice yday I am gagging while brushing my teeth! 

Hopefully this is my month! 

Fx

:hug:


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Hi Ladies, can I join you please.

My witch is due on the 6th Jan 09. I really hope she doesn't come. Im hoping to test on the 7th Jan.

I keep trying to look out for symptoms but Im pretty sure its too early right now. I think I'm 5dpo. Since I've ovulated I cant be bothered to bd. Does anyone else feel like that?


----------



## keerthy

Hopeful mummy said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you please.
> 
> My witch is due on the 6th Jan 09. I really hope she doesn't come. Im hoping to test on the 7th Jan.
> 
> I keep trying to look out for symptoms but Im pretty sure its too early right now. I think I'm 5dpo. Since I've ovulated I cant be bothered to bd. Does anyone else feel like that?


Welcome honey, I was about to type in the other thread..... asking u to join us over here! 
Glad u found it urself.:hug:

Honey Had loads of symptoms... but today there aint many!!!???!!!
am left with sore breasts and bloating... right now. 

Hows you?

:hugs:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies i have 13 mins so if i don't get you all up now it will be when i get home from work!!! Thanks for being so patient!!! OOOHH No symptoms cm is dry now!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ok Ladies i think i caught up on all of your testing days im off to work!!! GOOD LUCK LADIES have a good day!!!


----------



## jenn-ifer

windbloom said:


> You sound very well prepared Jenn! Sounds like a very cool thing to do - seeing the progression of a bfp.
> Best of luck this cycle, lots of :dust: to you and here's to hoping that :bfp: comes quick, happily, and healthily!! :mrgreen:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> <3

thank you, thank you. i am so very nervous & excited at the same time. :happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi Hun - can you add me as testing on the 11 January - I will let you know the outcome -hopefully :bfp:

x x x


----------



## buttercup1

Hey everyone!!! 

today im feelin a few twinges now and again, more when lie down... also have back ache, dont kno if thats a symptom? im around 7-8 dpo!


----------



## Oushka

Ive had cramping all day, Im only 3dpo. af not even due until 9th Jan so unlikely to be that & I dont *usually* get any af symptoms until its here.

The cramps are actually quite painful, the kind I would usually get during a heavy af & spend the day snuggled on the sofa with a hot water bottle & dosed up on feminax.

HWB is helping but feeling :meep: as its not a symptom I expected or like :(

I dont want to take paracetamol unless I have to but its really baaaaaad.

Could it be a symptom? Perhaps eggie making its way down the tube?!


----------



## keerthy

Oushka said:


> Ive had cramping all day, Im only 3dpo. af not even due until 9th Jan so unlikely to be that & I dont *usually* get any af symptoms until its here.
> 
> The cramps are actually quite painful, the kind I would usually get during a heavy af & spend the day snuggled on the sofa with a hot water bottle & dosed up on feminax.
> 
> HWB is helping but feeling :meep: as its not a symptom I expected or like :(
> 
> I dont want to take paracetamol unless I have to but its really baaaaaad.
> 
> Could it be a symptom? Perhaps eggie making its way down the tube?!

Possible! I had the same kinda cramps...... and I just felt like :witch: was aroud the corner! If you go back a few pages u can see me complaining abt the same kinda cramps.... 

Fx may be they are a good sign for us! 

:hug::hug:

Loads and loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for a NEW YEAR :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Pippin

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> SYMPTOM SPOTTING: WARNING TMI
> 
> I am confused now i though i ovulated on Tuesday but today i just had a large amount of CM (surge maybe) it was a little stretchy and creamy i am wondering if this means i need to bd again tomorrow or if my bding from yesterday and Monday night will be good??!! (DH is on pain medication so it is hard to bd every other day)

If it's creamy at all then you have already ovulated hon, yay!!!

Lots of people again in this cycle I can't wait to see who joins me in first tri. I have all my fingers toes and legs crossed (I can do that now you lots can't hehehehe) will be watching closely girls. xxxx


----------



## chocolatecat

hey guys, can you add me for testing on the 31st...I think the december thread is lost and I wasn't on it anyway as I only joined in before christmas. Is that ok??

Still waiting for my december witch visit...but no show. testing again on the 31st. fingers crossed. xx


----------



## sammii:)

Woohoo, I guess we were in store for an updated thread for Jan! I think I'll be testing from Wednesday all the way through to January if AF doesnt come!

As for the moment, latest symptoms are sore nips still - been going on constantly for a week and a half now. Got some heartburn at the moment and few twinges here and there! Will update if anything changes. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies I just got home from work!! And i wanted to make sure that my list for your testing is complete please take a look at it and if you are not on there please remind me of the day!!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies i wasn't even thinking about it when i made my other post tonight but i think i oved and i think i caught that eggie tonight YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA I hope so OMG i am so excited now !!!!!!!!! Good night ladies me and dh are going into the bedroom to cuddle up and watch some TV!!!!


----------



## readyforbaby

Hey there :) I will be testing January 8th if I can wait that long (I know I will probably cave beforehand!) Please add me to the list. Can't wait for us to get our BFPs!!


----------



## chocolatecat

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Ladies i wasn't even thinking about it when i made my other post tonight but i think i oved and i think i caught that eggie tonight YA YA YA YA YA YA YA YA I hope so OMG i am so excited now !!!!!!!!! Good night ladies me and dh are going into the bedroom to cuddle up and watch some TV!!!!

OOoo hope so hon! Fingers crossed for your :bfp:


----------



## keerthy

Hi luvs, 

I woke up with aching nipples n breasts,..... stuffy nose. My legs as aching as though my AF is about to arrive. 

Fx

hows everyone doing today???? 

Loads n loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## boonies86

hi all, very new to this forum, so dont know all of the 'codes'!!!! im due to ovulate today!! really want to do a pt already but i read somewhere next time im best to do it is 6th jan!!! i shud imagine even thats to early :S

ps had contraceptive rod out on 18th dec, hope this doesnt affect my chances :(


----------



## keerthy

boonies86 said:


> hi all, very new to this forum, so dont know all of the 'codes'!!!! im due to ovulate today!! really want to do a pt already but i read somewhere next time im best to do it is 6th jan!!! i shud imagine even thats to early :S
> 
> ps had contraceptive rod out on 18th dec, hope this doesnt affect my chances :(

Welcome to BnB!!! Hope u get ur :bfp: soon!!!!! 

Ladies, 

This morning after BM had tons of white creamy discharge.. dunno what to think! 
Has anyone had this before? 

cheers, 

:hug:
Keerthy

Loads n loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Hopeful mummy

keerthy said:


> Hopeful mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, can I join you please.
> 
> My witch is due on the 6th Jan 09. I really hope she doesn't come. Im hoping to test on the 7th Jan.
> 
> I keep trying to look out for symptoms but Im pretty sure its too early right now. I think I'm 5dpo. Since I've ovulated I cant be bothered to bd. Does anyone else feel like that?
> 
> 
> Welcome honey, I was about to type in the other thread..... asking u to join us over here!
> Glad u found it urself.:hug:
> 
> Honey Had loads of symptoms... but today there aint many!!!???!!!
> am left with sore breasts and bloating... right now.
> 
> Hows you?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Keerthy sorry I just read this post after sending my other message. Thanks for welcoming me in this post. :hugs:


----------



## boonies86

i have had lower tummy cramps, felt hot ( havent taken temps though), cm whitish and feel bloated, but i dunno if this is because i have read all the other posts or if its actually there haha!!

has anyone heard that implanon rod can affect conception??? ps whats BFP stand for and BFN???


----------



## boonies86

ps will be testing 16th jan! ( that work out right???)


----------



## jo_79

i want to post some symptoms but cant :( i dont have any :(


----------



## Oushka

Still have cramping & the occassional mild stabbing pain in my breasts (moreso the right one).

Boonies - BFP or :bfp: is Big Fat Positive and BFN / :bfn: is Big Fat Negative - relating to pregnancy tests.


----------



## keerthy

jo_79 said:


> i want to post some symptoms but cant :( i dont have any :(

Dont give up hope.... I heard having no signs is also a symptom"" so chin up sweetie... 

:hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## jo_79

i hope so! i only felt pregnant with my 1st when i was about 8 weeks


----------



## boonies86

heres me thinking i was weird for being so obsessed with every feeling my body had!! im so pleased theres a whole group of people just like me lol!!!i read that there is a 25% chance of conceiving on every ovulation, so the possibility is there just need to get 'at it'!! lol


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies I am so upset this morning last night while i was sleeping my wedding band and engagement ring fell off while this only ever happened when i got preegers with my first i still cant find my engagement ring dh found the band I am so frustrated right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Ladies I am so upset this morning last night while i was sleeping my wedding band and engagement ring fell off while this only ever happened when i got preegers with my first i still cant find my engagement ring dh found the band I am so frustrated right now!!!!!!!!

How bizarre! there's no way mine could fall off - do you not think it's a sign - since it happened when you were PG before (or do you mean much later?) Sure the ring will turn up, it can't have got far (sorry - does that sound like something your mum would say??)


----------



## mom2pne

I'd like to join. I'm going to test the 5th. I have no symptoms and I'm 9 dpo now. I'll be 15 dpo when I test.


----------



## buttercup1

Hey!!!

No symptoms today, jus backache, thats probably nothing!!

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Hopeful mummy

jo_79 said:


> i want to post some symptoms but cant :( i dont have any :(

Hi jo_79, dont worry if you haven't had any symptoms yet. I haven't either and I have been told that sometimes you can be pregnant evenif you dont get any symptoms.

What stage are you at, how many days post ovulation are you? and when is your :witch: due?


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> i want to post some symptoms but cant :( i dont have any :(



I've nothing to report either apart from constipation!! (TMI!!) and I think that's just too much xmas food!!


----------



## jo_79

i think im 4/5 dpo so suppose i shouldn't expect to feel anything yet maybe?


----------



## jo_79

mind you last month i was thought i had every symptom under the sun and the :witch: came lol


----------



## Doggiemum4now

1 day past ov for me. Keeping fingers crossed! Swim boys swim !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmalouise079

I'm officially testing on 3rd jan but I got a teeny tiny line today.........


----------



## Jeannette

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## keerthy

emmalouise079 said:


> I'm officially testing on 3rd jan but I got a teeny tiny line today.........

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS on ur :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Forever 3

Congratulations

Well im 4dpo and no symptoms as such just backache and gassy!!!


----------



## Jeannette

Being gassy is a classic prego sign for me!


----------



## Forever 3

Jeannette said:


> Being gassy is a classic prego sign for me!


Gassy is an understatement feel like i have had a trumpet implanted:rofl:

Quite embarrising:rofl:


----------



## Jeannette

:rofl:That is one I haven't heard before!! You are too funny!! :rofl:


----------



## keerthy

Forever 3 said:


> Jeannette said:
> 
> 
> Being gassy is a classic prego sign for me!
> 
> 
> Gassy is an understatement feel like i have had a trumpet implanted:rofl:
> 
> Quite embarrising:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: yeah!!! the same for me..... esp when travelling/in public places..... wen u start playing the trumpet!!! :rofl::rofl: you know wat I mean..... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Are hot flashes a symptom ???


----------



## Forever 3

I thinkk so i have heard of women having hot flushes early on in pregnancy,

I get a hot flush when the trumpet goes of without any warning:blush::rofl:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I hate that !!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Did i forget anybody in the tester list i have been working a lot lately and i am sorry but i will try to keep it updated as much as possible!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

My symptoms for today are:

Tiredness!!!
Hot flashes
dizziness (only once)
lower back ache


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I don't know why but my computer keeps messing up making my posts delay and it is also making double posts ??!!! WOW technology and the wonderful things it does!!


----------



## Pippin

Hi TTCSECONDJOY, I had all of those symptoms early on about 5/6 dpo not much in the first 4 days though. :happydance: I have a good feeling about you this month. xxx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I hope so!! Please send me all of your baby dust and sticky vibes!! I know you are going to be my good luck charm!!!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I am soo anxious to test but i know it is way too soon!! I was looking at epts today at work!!?


----------



## Hope 4 Second

I can't stand it. The only reason I haven't tested yet is because I don't have a test in the house. I am going to buy some tomorrow. My ticker started my cycle over, but sometimes I have 28 CD. So, that is why I decided to wait until the 1st.

:dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

i am waiting to test until at least Sunday as i have two tests in the hall closet that are calling my name!!!!!! How can i resist the urge??!! 


Ohh and more symptoms (TMI) GASSY!!!!!!DH says im giving off much more body heat then usual and clear cm<~~~~ What could this mean?


----------



## windbloom

Sending loads of babydust all around!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


@ TTC - sounds all good to me! :mrgreen: Sticky sticky! :dust:

<3


----------



## msangie11

Please can I join you ladies in the 2WW. 

I am currently 3 dpo and due to :test: on 13th January.

:dust: to all


----------



## keerthy

So howz everyone doing today????? 

I couldnt sleep properly last night! I had horrible dreams.. in which I was suffering from nausea! Weird!!!!!!! :rofl: 

Woke up with aching breasts! 
TMI WARNING
Constipation early in the morning (?) 
dull back ache..... 
ohh Super dooper hungry -- I had a good meal last night... still :confused:

:hug::hugs::hugs:

Loads n loads :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust:to everyone!


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

Hi Keerthy 

Have major headaches 
Also dull back pain 
Serious membory loss ( Wierd one,keys , bank cards , when i drew money etc )
Sore boobies 
Bloated 
Lil sicky this morning 
Had something to eat and still sicky ( maube thought i was hungry )

BTW just for interest i read in the First Tri - that sometimes when you pregnant with twins you can get a very late BFP ......

WHo knows im already getting way to excited ...:( ........

But i have all the right criteria .......My Father is a twin - the gene normally goes to the daughter ( read in First Tri ) and most likely if you have had a few PG ( oh oh that's me ) and you usually dont get a BFP early and sometimes only a scan confirms ( oh oh thats me too ) 

Please some1 help me --------- i must be officially off my rocker !!!!!!

I'm probably not even PG and just picking up weight cauze i am ???? dont know what i am .......


----------



## Oushka

Morning all, welcome back Forever3 - did you have a good time away?

No more cramping, almost no symptoms except the lumps on my nipples :blush: (montgomerys whatchamacallits) - there are a few more than usual and a bit more pronounced.
I have aches under my arms but that could hvae been from riding yesterday...


----------



## boonies86

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Did i forget anybody in the tester list i have been working a lot lately and i am sorry but i will try to keep it updated as much as possible!!!

hey im testing on the 16th :happydance:


----------



## Forever 3

Oushka said:


> Morning all, welcome back Forever3 - did you have a good time away?
> 
> No more cramping, almost no symptoms except the lumps on my nipples :blush: (montgomerys whatchamacallits) - there are a few more than usual and a bit more pronounced.
> I have aches under my arms but that could hvae been from riding yesterday...

Thanks hun!

Yes i had a fab time, well 5dpo and symptoms so far:

Bloated
Extremley Gassy
Backache
Extra tierd

XX

How are all you girlies doing


----------



## jo_79

Well i had a dream last night that i used every hpt in my house, which currently is about 9 lol and all of them showed pos! wishful thinking! 
no real symptoms still
i checked my cm last night and the only way to describe it was like hair conditioner lol sorry tmi. and my boobs hurt a bit but no more than usual for this time of month


----------



## aimee-lou

Please can I join in? 

I'm not sure when/if I've ovulated. I've been off the pill and had 1 AF after a 40 day wait. Going by this I'm due anytime between the 15th-25th January. 

Not sure where to put me, or if/when to test. Tempted to wait until the 30th January as this is Hubby's birthday and he would be over the moon! 

Good luck everyone! 

A


----------



## keerthy

aimee-lou said:


> Please can I join in?
> 
> I'm not sure when/if I've ovulated. I've been off the pill and had 1 AF after a 40 day wait. Going by this I'm due anytime between the 15th-25th January.
> 
> Not sure where to put me, or if/when to test. Tempted to wait until the 30th January as this is Hubby's birthday and he would be over the moon!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> A

Welcome dear!
Hope you get ut :bfp: sooon!!!! 

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## windbloom

So I tested today, as promised, and of course it was :bfn:.... :dohh:
This was half expected, but half not, since well, I am sort of surprised, simply because my feelings for this month are prolly the best Ive had yet...
It still COULD be too early, as I may only be 10 DPO today... (had a positive OPK on December 19th, so I may have not ovulated til the 21st, which would only put me at 10 DPO today, right? rofl:) So yeah...

AF is due on January 2nd; if shes a day or two late from there, I will test again...

My fingers are desperately crossed, here....

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## emmalouise079

Tested again this morning and the line is a little darker but still faint? I'm too scared to call it a BFP yet! I'll wait until tomorrow morning then do a digi (Argh scared!!!!)
Thanks for everyones congrats xxxxxxxx

Good luck and babydust to all


----------



## chocolatecat

morning girls. Oh, bump5, I do hope it all means you're hainvg twins, how wonderful would that be.
BFN for me this morning. My cramps seem to have gone and I'm feeling very normal (in fact seem to have lots of energy, although that might be because I'm able to sleep as late as I want at the mo). I think I'm out of the running now for a bfp and I'm just waiting (and waiting) for the witch.
xx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

chocolatecat said:


> morning girls. Oh, bump5, I do hope it all means you're hainvg twins, how wonderful would that be.
> BFN for me this morning. My cramps seem to have gone and I'm feeling very normal (in fact seem to have lots of energy, although that might be because I'm able to sleep as late as I want at the mo). I think I'm out of the running now for a bfp and I'm just waiting (and waiting) for the witch.
> xx

Do you want me to wait to put you down?? I think you should test again!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Good morning ladies my symptoms are 

tired (don't want to go to work) 
starting to feel a little sick
TMI 
Yesterday had a large amount of clear cm it was a little bit stretchy
Gassy 
today i am dry so far!!


----------



## keerthy

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Good morning ladies my symptoms are
> 
> tired (don't want to go to work)
> starting to feel a little sick
> TMI
> Yesterday had a large amount of clear cm it was a little bit stretchy
> Gassy
> today i am dry so far!!

Sounds promising honey! 
Fx

loads n loads of :dust: :dust: dust:


----------



## chocolatecat

Do you want me to wait to put you down?? I think you should test again!!![/QUOTE]

Hmmm, I'm sure I will test again...but I'm going to TRY and wait!! probably do it tomorrow anyway :rofl:


----------



## Oushka

Well, after posting with no symptoms first thing this morning I now have a couple of things to report :)

Pulling/tugging/slight crampy feelings behind my tummy button & lower & to the left. 
I was just helping hubby with his car & had to mess with one of the spark plugs, the air filled with a petrol smell and usually it makes me feel ill - but it was lovely! (dunno if its too early for all of that but Im usually running for the door & fresh air straight away) I couldnt stop sniffing it :rofl:

The vein behind my left nipple is showing thru the skin (could be caused by high level of petrol fumes?!) and the breast is aching from underarm to centre.

I jusy POAS and it was neg... these cheapie IC's are a pain cos I dont mind wasting them! :blush:

Not testing again until a week tomorrow... I promise!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Well i had AF 28th december so hoping to test around end of jan ..i think im right..all this is confusing for me lol!!! good luck to u all x x x:hug:


----------



## Pippin

:yipee::yipee: Ahhhh emmalouise079 CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: A line is a line hon no mater how faint, mine started super faint at 11 dpo then went on to become super dark in a mater of days. :happydance:

To the rest of you :dust: as TTCSENCONDJOY says!!!! Good luck, I'm still watching..............


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi guys

SYMPTOMS SO FAR
ONLY 3DPO

*very gassy (yesterday):blush:
*dry nipples (today)
*pain in lower left side (today)
*creamy cm since ov

I love this thread - thanks ttcsecondjoy


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

No thank you ladies for joining it wouldn't be this great if it were not for you!!!!



*Congratulations emmalouise079*


----------



## justme00

I've got about 8 days to go. Didn't get to BD much this month so if I do get pg it would be a miracle! Good luck ladies.


----------



## xelatib

I guess I'll join you all- a bit late- if you don't mind. I'm going to test on Jan 5th. All this waiting is making me go nuts. It doesn't help to be home in a snowstorm doing nothing.

Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## Oushka

FX xelatib & welcome to the 2ww/jan testers thread.

I dont think time could go much slower for me than it is atm... *yawn*
|Congrats emmalouise079!
ooh, its almost NY! :party:


----------



## Pippin

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES HOPE IT'S A POSITIVE ONE IN MORE THAN ONE WAY!!!! (I still have 5 hours to go here in the states but my heart is at home with you lots)

:dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## emmalouise079

pippin, oushka, ttcsecondjoy thanks for your best wishes
Keep your fx for a digi positive in the morning!!!!
Xxxxx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

emmalouise079 FX LX AX and everything else i can cross is!!! GOOD LUCK :dust: (let me know when it is official!!!)

OHH AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU LADIES


----------



## Kelley&Jason

Hello all

Me and my husband are new to the board and we are also in our 2ww. This is our first time trying to time it right in hopes for a girl. We have three boys already and all of us really want a girl!!

Per all the ovulation calendars, books, everything I should be ovulating today, but since we are trying for a girl no BD for us. I took the OPK on Monday and it was negative. We aren't sure if we are doing this right and would love to hear from live people...lol We did the BD up until Sunday (12/27/08) so now i guess we just wait.

Good luck to everyone,

Kelley and Jason


----------



## Kelley&Jason

Hello all

Me and my husband are new to the board and we are also in our 2ww. This is our first time trying to time it right in hopes for a girl. We have three boys already and all of us really want a girl!!

Per all the ovulation calendars, books, everything I should be ovulating today, but since we are trying for a girl no BD for us. I took the OPK on Monday and it was negative. We aren't sure if we are doing this right and would love to hear from live people...lol We did the BD up until Sunday (12/27/0 so now i guess we just wait.

Good luck to everyone,

Kelley and Jason 

Status: Online


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Kelley&Jason said:


> Hello all
> 
> Me and my husband are new to the board and we are also in our 2ww. This is our first time trying to time it right in hopes for a girl. We have three boys already and all of us really want a girl!!
> 
> Per all the ovulation calendars, books, everything I should be ovulating today, but since we are trying for a girl no BD for us. I took the OPK on Monday and it was negative. We aren't sure if we are doing this right and would love to hear from live people...lol We did the BD up until Sunday (12/27/0 so now i guess we just wait.
> 
> Good luck to everyone,
> 
> Kelley and Jason
> 
> Status: Online

Firs welcome to the 2ww/Jan testers thread!! Secondly I do not know much about conceiving a specific sex but i have seen on some ovulation predictors that if you bd up to two days before o day then your chances for a girl are better as girl :sperm: live longer then boys!! BDing the day of o gives you a good chance for a boy( now i am going to say this again so no one gets mad at me but i am not positive this is true)

Good Luck!! Let me know when you are going to be testing so i can put you up on our tester board!!!


----------



## Kelley&Jason

thank you for the welcome...this experience is very overwelming and you never know when to be happy or sad. I guess the only way to describe the way I feel is very emotional. 

We are going to test on the 10th of January!!

This will be our first child together (I have two boys from a previous marriage and he has one) so we are very anxious and exited. Praying for a girl but a healthy baby is most important!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ok i put you on our board let me know weather you get a :bfp: :bfn: or :witch: !!!! OHH you can find the tester board on the first page of this thread!!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Happy New Year girls! Hope you had a good one. 
I was very good and didn't drink last night, but I had a bit of brown CM yesterday so I thought witchy was on the and here she was this morning in full force! I'm not too sad, quite pleased to be given a fresh start after nearly a week in limbo waiting for her but getting BFN! 
here's to a 2009 baby or bump (for us all!)
So, since it seems my cycle isn't regular yet, I'm going to take it as a 29 day cycle this month (which might be right as my heavy flow started on the 4th of Dec and now on the 1st of jan, so that's 29 days??)
Fingers crossed for a BFP at the end of Jan!
Good luck to you girls xxx


----------



## morayo

hi gurls im dueto test on the 15th jan. heres wishing evryone a happy new year and lovely bumps in the new year!


----------



## Oushka

Aw Choccat - sorry to hear af arrived. however, new year nwe start! FX for 2009 for you.

So, 6dpo.
Had abundant watery cm yesterday evening & thru the night. I *think* its dryer atm... will check later. But I certainly dont feel like Ive pee'd my pants today :rofl: - DH said my face was a picture yesterday, I honestly thought Id pee'd :blush:

*mild stabbing pains in right breast
*constant very mild cramps are back, more of a pressure low down & around uterus
*mild/ouchie stabbing pain in lower left of abdomen lasted about 30 mins this morning
*even more pimply things on nipples than yesterday
*temps have stayed high for last 3 days. 36.3 - normal for me a around mid 35's so happy so far.

:blush: I did an ic htp... the control line didnt even come up so glad I wasted duff one when there was no chance of a bfp whether pg or not!


----------



## annie25

Hello all!

im am new to this board and new to ttc this has been my first month!
i had af on 8th dec and subsequently had my implant removal ( very out of date implant) on 16th december. i had two random days of bleeding on the 20th of december and am now very confused of hen i should test?! 
I have had a metallic taste in my mouth for a few days on and off and feel tired too.

i hope you all get the new year :bfp:you deserve!

annie x


----------



## keerthy

Welcome Annie!! Hope u get ur :bfp: soon 

Happy new Year everyone...... Wish all ur dreams come true and may all get ur :bfp:'s in the year 2009!!!!!


:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

i am sorry to hear that chocolatecat!! I hope this new year brings you much baby dust and I have a good feeling that this month is your month!! Like Oushka said New year New Start!!!Good Luck for a :bfp: in 2009!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

keerthy hey do you have any symptoms for us today???


----------



## Chris77

:bfn: for me and :witch: is here.

Here's to a January 2009 :bfp: :wine:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Sorry to hear that hunnie good luck for a January :bfp:


----------



## keerthy

Chocolatelat & Chris77 -Sorry didnt read b4 --- Sorry :witch: caught you! :hugs: :hugs: 



TTCSECONDJOY said:


> keerthy hey do you have any symptoms for us today???

Todays symptoms: 

* TMI warning - horrible constipation! I am going to visit my GP tomorrow - I am pretty regular these days! I used to have const b4 like a year back or something! 

* TMI again - creamy discharge - slightly strechable - similar to hand lotion/handwashing liquid 

* Bloating

* Breastg pain - whole breast is aching! I used to have breast pain b4 ... but it was different and was usually only on left side!! They are fuller and heavy right now

* Had back ache yday...... 

As of now I have these..... Will add up if I get any new! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Hope all this is not in my head.....


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

All of my symptoms have just stopped I am getting very doubtful b/c i am starting to get really moody !!! Ohhh well i here with you girls to the end even if i get a :bfn: or the :witch:


----------



## emmalouise079

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> emmalouise079 FX LX AX and everything else i can cross is!!! GOOD LUCK :dust: (let me know when it is official!!!)
> 
> OHH AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU LADIES

It's official! I got a digital clearblue positive this morning. It read 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' yey!!!
Good luck ladies! Xxx


----------



## boonies86

emmalouise079 said:


> TTCSECONDJOY said:
> 
> 
> emmalouise079 FX LX AX and everything else i can cross is!!! GOOD LUCK :dust: (let me know when it is official!!!)
> 
> 
> OHH AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU LADIES
> 
> It's official! I got a digital clearblue positive this morning. It read 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' yey!!!
> Good luck ladies! XxxClick to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how long have you been trying?????
im so excited for you!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Congrats emma louise. That's lovely news! 

Sorry Chris77 - I guess like me you're enjoying a drink after a dry christmas - lets enjoy our week of decadence! (but not tooo much :) )

Thanks girls! Honestly I'm feeling ok. This is better then being in limbo! I really think we messed up the timing last month, so it's not that big of a deal (as in: it doesn't feel like a failure). 

And best of all, I'm sat with a nice glass of wine...mmmm! My OH's cousin has just turned up with her 10 month old and he's lovely. No resentment from me at all...

It's very odd to not be hungover on new year's day (how I might feel tomorrow is anyone's guess!)


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:CONGRATULATIONS :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:



You are the first on our thread with a :bfp: Now we need you to send your dust to us PLEASE!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> All of my symptoms have just stopped I am getting very doubtful b/c i am starting to get really moody !!! Ohhh well i here with you girls to the end even if i get a :bfn: or the :witch:


Ah too early to worry about it! You could just be tired and stressed after Christmas and New Year, bound to make anyone moody!


----------



## princess_t

add me please take it off my ticker. and good luck to all of us for 2009


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies i Just realized that my bbs are super sore my daughter was sitting on my lap and when she layed down (Mother #^$^(@) it hurt!!!


----------



## keerthy

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> All of my symptoms have just stopped I am getting very doubtful b/c i am starting to get really moody !!! Ohhh well i here with you girls to the end even if i get a :bfn: or the :witch:

I think its way too early to say that... remember PMS and pregnancy symptoms are similar! :dohh:

So don't worry! :hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## keerthy

> It's official! I got a digital clearblue positive this morning. It read 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' yey!!!
> Good luck ladies! Xxx

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: what a nice start to the new year!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## keerthy

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Ladies i Just realized that my bbs are super sore my daughter was sitting on my lap and when she layed down (Mother #^$^(@) it hurt!!!

hmmm.. mine are super sore... i can't hug my DH! I push him out of the way... when he comes to hug me! :rofl::rofl:

I heard sore breasts could be due to increased progesterone...... which usually increases when pregnancy is achieved... (somebody correct me if I am wrong....!!!)


----------



## jo_79

Hi everyone - happy new year!
Well still not much more to report, been getting a few cramps but nothing much really. My boobs hurt a bit like from under my arms and inwards, creamy cm quite a bit of that and thats it.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I have no clue why i did this to myself knowing it is way to early but i took a test!!!!! And of course
 



Attached Files:







BFN.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 25









BFN 2.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## keerthy

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> I have no clue why i did this to myself knowing it is way to early but i took a test!!!!! And of course

aww honey! its way too early to test! I got a negative 3 days back! 

I have not bought any HPT's... I have one tesco own brand which have made my hubby to hide! 

So don't worry! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

i know it is like way way to early but i just got a gut feeling and wanted to follow it luckuly this was just a $ store test i am going to buy about 10 of them next week and take one a day until i get :bfp: or :witch: shows!!!!!! I am so tired of waiting i am going to go crazy!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Is anyone else so tired of the wait that its driving you nuts?? What are you all doing to resist the urge I need some help i feel like an addict!!!


----------



## keerthy

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Is anyone else so tired of the wait that its driving you nuts?? What are you all doing to resist the urge I need some help i feel like an addict!!!

Honey I am feeling the same! I just want to run to Poundland and buy 10 tests and test everyday just like you! 

But I am scared!!!! I am scared of a neg. So I am just trying to wait! 

I dunno what I will do!!!! 

God Save Me!!!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hug: :hug:


----------



## Oushka

TTC - youre not the only one! I tested earlier too.. am only 6dpo :rofl: The first one failed to even show a control line and Im ashamed to admit & did another... I smiled that I got a :bfn: cos it would have been faaar to weird for a bfp this early on.

As for passing the time... Ive spent 6 hours on the net today reading into implantation cramps and changes to our bodies during v early preg :rofl:
Its so cold out that Ive done myself a favour by staying in most of the day... I dont need to be catching a cold atm.
I did sweep the yard earlier... so have earn't another sit down :sleep:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

We are nutz!!!! i hope we both get our :bfp: soon!!!! What day are you officially testing??? Im the 7th but that would only be 31 days for me and i average about 34 days i don't know i am thinking about waiting to test until the 10th what do you think ?? OHH just in case where is a good place to get opk's for cheap ??


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Oushka- Thanks 


Hey has anyone had a feeling in their nipple where it feels like there is a pin in it ??? It is only when my shirt rubs on it or when i brush up on something but it is not like a pin stabbing me its like there is one already in there and its just moving around a little painful but not really bad!!!


----------



## Oushka

Im testing :rofl: on 9th (well, thats what FF is telling me). But prolly everyday inbetween now & then too :blush: so hopefully will know before then. 

I cant help with cheap opk's - I bought CB ones from Boots which were bloomin expensive. I have heard eBay cheapies mentioned tho, but couldnt give an opinion as have never used them. :hugs:


----------



## keerthy

My LMP was on Dec 5th! My periods are anywhere b/w 30 to 45 days since my miscarriage :confused: I used OPK's for the first time this month. According to them I am due on 5th jan.... 15DPO.....
So If I dont buy anymore HPT's I will be testing on that day... if AF isnt due! 

If I buy them..... I will POAS everyday! 

I think E-bay...u can find cheap ones.. but I cant wait until I get them! So If I go to the town (probably this weekend) I will buy some from Poundland. £1 = 2 HPT's

Fx for both of us honey!!!!!!! I am sure we will get our :bfp: 's this month!!!! 
I am kinda positive about this month! 

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Mrs.W

Hi can I join in with you? We are just starting to TTC, this month has been quite disorganised with BD and OV, but I suppose you never know! :witch: is due Jan 12 ish.

Lots of :dust: to you all


----------



## jo_79

i use cheap opk off ebay and get positives on them when i should do.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Thanks Ladies i don't think i am going to need them this month as my neighbor just came over and told me she had a dream about me last night i was swimming in a lake and all of a sudden there was a school of guppies swimming with me everywhere i went!!! I know this may sound weird but i strongly believe that when some1 i know has a dream about fish and me it means i am preggers as this only happened one other time the night before my 20th birthday April 7th and then i got a positive test on the following friday the 13th!!! Lets cross everything that this is another sign!!!!!!!!


----------



## annie25

mrs m when did u get married? must have been close to me on 7th june?

girls i am too obsessed and it's only been a month my af is due on 5th jan too and i want to test but i have written this month off as had my implant removed on 16th dec and then had two days further bleeding on 20th dec! no i have no idea if that was a period!

im gonna spend some serios cash on HPT's i can see it coming!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I am going to just take $ store tests until i get any kind of pos and then confirm it with a digi!!!


----------



## BumpToBe

I'm going to test on the 5th I think!! the day I go on holiday!!! AF not due till 6th but I cant log in when I'm away! x


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I know i am like so inexperienced on the whole cm thing but what does it usually indicate when you are dry ??

I hope you ladies are not getting tired of me and my 1 million questions!!!


----------



## Mrs.W

annie25 said:


> mrs m when did u get married? must have been close to me on 7th june?

Hi, do you mean me? We were the 10th June!


----------



## annie25

yeah sorry about the typing error! as thats lovely hope you had a fab wedding and a :bfp: very soon xxx


----------



## Mrs.W

No problem, yes wedding was small and intimate and perfect for us. Wishing you a :bfp: soon too!! (I still feel a bit weird typing that, lol!)


----------



## annie25

yes im so scared cant believe im trying to become a mummy! lol

:bfp: soon fingers crossed!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I just want to make sure!! If i am on cd 25 and my longest normal cycle was 36 days would that mean that there is no way that i have not already ovulated ???


----------



## baby09

Hello ladies. I'm new to this. I am testing beginning of feb if my cycle is 28days. I'm not sure what it is yet as first month of trying and had implant in. Baby dust to everyone xxx :happydance: Also this is embarrasing but what does bfn and bfp mean?:blush: lol x


----------



## keerthy

baby09 said:


> Hello ladies. I'm new to this. I am testing beginning of feb if my cycle is 28days. I'm not sure what it is yet as first month of trying and had implant in. Baby dust to everyone xxx :happydance: Also this is embarrasing but what does bfn and bfp mean?:blush: lol x

Welcome Baby09! 

BFN = Big Fat Negative BFP = Big Fat Positive 

Hope your stay is short here and you get your :bfp: soon! 

Good Luck 

:hug:


----------



## tansey

Hi I'M currently 8DPO NO symptoms and cycle 11 since a MC so as usual not expecting a BFP :(
sorry to be negative but it doesn't exactly get easier the longer it takes


----------



## keerthy

tansey said:


> Hi I'M currently 8DPO NO symptoms and cycle 11 since a MC so as usual not expecting a BFP :(
> sorry to be negative but it doesn't exactly get easier the longer it takes

Sweetheart I know how you feel!:hugs:

One moment I feel I will get a :bfp: and the next minute Not! ...... but... there is still a ray of hope! 
We begin our day with hope....... So hope that u get a positive... but be ready to accept whatever the answer is! ( hope that makes sense lol) 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## baby09

Thank you Keerthy! It all makes sense now lol x This site is brilliant! Will keep you posted.:happydance:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I am so damn bored Any one want to chat ??


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies update:

i have been dry for about 3 days now so i am assuming that i actually ovulated on Monday so that means i will actually be testing on e 12th but i am going to leave the 7th the way it is b/c this is when i am going to start testing!!


----------



## baby09

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10716;124/st/20081231/l/28/dt/6/k/a045/ttc.png


----------



## baby09

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10716;124/st/20081231/l/28/dt/6/k/a045/ttc.png

Testing in 24days!!!


----------



## Kelley&Jason

I'm really nre to this whole CM thing and it really confuses me. If you are dry what does that mean exactly? I too have been dry for the past 3-4 days.


----------



## Hope 4 Second

Congratulations emmalouise! 

Sorry ladies, I didn't even get a chance to test this morning. My temp went down to 96.8 from 98.0 and when I went to the bathroom :witch: came. We are trying for a boy, so we only :sex: once when I OV.

:hug: Here's to a Jan :bfp: Chocolatecat!

:dust: to everyone :dust:


----------



## Hope 4 Second

Happy New Year!

:dust:


----------



## msangie11

Hope 4 Second said:


> Congratulations emmalouise!
> 
> Sorry ladies, I didn't even get a chance to test this morning. My temp went down to 96.8 from 98.0 and when I went to the bathroom :witch: came. We are trying for a boy, so we only :sex: once when I OV.
> 
> :hug: Here's to a Jan :bfp: Chocolatecat!
> 
> :dust: to everyone :dust:

Sorry :witch: got you Hope 4 Second. Big :hug: and lots of :dust: for conception this month. Hey you may have an October due date and us Librans are lovely people :) We're trying for a baby boy if possible and only :sex: on OV day so I might be in the same boat as you this month if the timing wasn't spot on but I am still holding out hope and temping like a demon.

Chocolatecat big :hug: for you too. I'm glad you are still feeling positive and raring to go again for January. Lots of :dust: is winging it's way over to you as I type.

Also CONGRATULATIONS emmalouise. Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy.

Well I am 5 DPO today. Temperature has gone down a notch from 36.7 to 36.6 today and as I haven't got up yet not felt much else in the way of symptoms. Everyone seems to be getting sore boobs which I am not having and I feel left out :hissy: I do realise 5 DPO is a bit early to feel anything but one can always hope.


----------



## Hope 4 Second

I just looked at the gender predictor chart at thebump.com and it said March is the month for me to conceive a boy at age 27. It was right about my daughter, I checked to see :rolleyes:, it said the only chance I had at a boy that year was in Jan. It also said this one might have been a boy! :dohh: 

Just for fun! :winkwink:


----------



## boonies86

Morning guys!!! nothing to report just bored so thought id drop a line!!!16th dec seems so so far away (my testing day), wonder if i can hang on til then??? not likely lol!! Can anyone tell me if motherhood comes naturally when u have a baby cos at mo i dont think id havve a clue!!!??

Love Jo


----------



## keerthy

Hey luvs, 

I woke up crying today! I felt my AF was on her way :cry:..... I felt broken! :cry::cry::cry: and was crying like a little baby next to my husband. Poor husband didnt know what to do??!!?? 
But ... am still here feeling its not my month. I am having AF type cramps since 3/4 DPO..... So may be she is on her way! 
I think I am out this month too.....:cry::cry::cry:

Am off to visit my GP - TMI warning ....... to talk about my constipation and possible hemorroids!!!!! 

Good Luck Everyone! 

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

Well i am OUT - still no AF - but all these BFN 's finally sunk in ........i am NOT pg......


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi ladies

Please can I join in, I havnt had the :witch: since my m/c 4 weeks ago but had a positive OPK yesterday so I think if am right 2 weeks today is testing date which will be around 15 January.

FX I am going to get my :bfp:this is going to be my year and am not going to give up hope if it nots positive as one month this year it will be.

Good Luck to all you lovely ladies:hugs:


----------



## Oushka

Good Morning all.
No new things to report. Still having mild cramps (now wondering if it means af is on its way) and occassional twinges in my breasts.

I was going to test with FRER this morning but upon opening the box I realised it was a used one from last month :doh: af is due wednesday so I might test tomorrow but atm Im feeling like we didnt suceed. :(

Im beginning to worry, DH is 39 this month & I never thought TTC would take long at all... I know 4 cycles (if we miss out this time) isnt long compared to some but we really wanted our first before DH turns 40... only 12 months left. Eek!


----------



## baby09

Morning. I posted earlier in the thread that i'll be testing beginning of feb but it has changed to 25th jan!:happydance: only 23days to go x Still assuming i have a 28day cycle and ovulate around day14. A website said that my most fertile days would be next sat then for 3days after. Does this sound right? I'm still new to all these dates and things :confused: xxx


----------



## obeez

I reckon I will be testing around the 15th Jan, I don't chart my temps or use OPK's or anything like that. I reckon I am fairly in tune with my body to know when ov is roughly happening. Just about to enter the 2ww..


----------



## Forever 3

Oushka said:


> Good Morning all.
> No new things to report. Still having mild cramps (now wondering if it means af is on its way) and occassional twinges in my breasts.
> 
> I was going to test with FRER this morning but upon opening the box I realised it was a used one from last month :doh: af is due wednesday so I might test tomorrow but atm Im feeling like we didnt suceed. :(
> 
> Im beginning to worry, DH is 39 this month & I never thought TTC would take long at all... I know 4 cycles (if we miss out this time) isnt long compared to some but we really wanted our first before DH turns 40... only 12 months left. Eek!

You hold out honey its too early yet and i dont want you having disappointment because you have a :bfn: because its too early, dont worry about your DH turning 40 next year hun, its never too late for men, my friend pippin has just got her :bfp: and her DH is 47.:hugs:


----------



## jkskes922

I know I am joining late but I expect to test on Jan. 14th..... 

Current Symptoms are:
VERY VERY sore BB's for days, very heavy and painful. Unlike any BB discomfort I have had before. It hurts when I drive over bumps in the road or just walking...

and

Crampy 

I am 7 dpo and expect to get my :witch: on Jan. 12th..... I am hoping for a:bfp: 

I have been trying since September and I had most symptoms under the sun... but this month I have BB pain like never before.... anyone experience this before and have been pregnant?


----------



## NIFFY1

i am due 10-13 depends on cycle been having shorter cycles since coming of implant 24th oct last month 25days b4 that bleeding every 10 days so was not ovulating but did last month think i ov 26th-29th today 2nd havin bit of cramping more like heavy feeling what could this mean? good luck 2 every1


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies, I am 11dpo today, and am trying to hold out on testing until January 6th, as listed on page one.
Symptom Watching Yesterday:
- Alot of crying, and had a crying breakdown on my FH last night
Symptom Watching today:
- Last night was waking up every two hours with really strange dreams
- Today since I woke up I have had extremely sore bbs. 
- Tonight I have been having massive food craving for turkey.... and I never crave food lol

Only symptoms I have really noticed alot this time around.
I wish all you ladies luck with your :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Hope 4 Second

Chris77 said:


> :bfn: for me and :witch: is here.
> 
> Here's to a January 2009 :bfp: :wine:

:hug: To better luck with our next tests! :dust:


----------



## Hopeful mummy

keerthy said:


> Hey luvs,
> 
> I woke up crying today! I felt my AF was on her way :cry:..... I felt broken! :cry::cry::cry: and was crying like a little baby next to my husband. Poor husband didnt know what to do??!!??
> But ... am still here feeling its not my month. I am having AF type cramps since 3/4 DPO..... So may be she is on her way!
> I think I am out this month too.....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Am off to visit my GP - TMI warning ....... to talk about my constipation and possible hemorroids!!!!!
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Hi hun,

Please dont be uspet, feeling like AF is coming isn't necessarily a bad thing. In my last pregnancy, I felt like AF was coming a few days before it was due up until a week after I had a positive.

Dont get dishearted hun bcos all your symptoms sound very very promising and even if it aint your month, just remember that every day that passes your getting closer to when it is (i hope that makes as sense).

Cheer up hun, your one of my special BNB buddies who always manages to cheer me up :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Im praying u get ur :BFP: :dance:


----------



## bird24

Hey ladies

I'm in the 2ww as well and finding it very hard not to test as its the first month we have been on clomid and hoping for a miracle :)

fingers crossed for you all

when you testing?

xx :dust:


----------



## jo_79

Hi all, feeling bit crap tonight. Ive totally convinced myself that the :witch: will come after the weekend. I dont know why i just have this really strong feeling. Got no symptoms really, just sore boobs and cm is creamy and thats it. 

I hate the 2WW it just drags


----------



## Hope 4 Second

jo_79 - Hope :witch: stays away. It does seem like forever. :dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

hey ladies how are you all I just wanted to let you all know that I am still here and i am sorry i haven't gotten the list updated but if you all would send me an e-mail letting me know when your testing day is (if i don't have you on the list already) my e-mail is [email protected] i will get you on as soon as i get your e-mail (make sure to put your bnb name in the e-mail so i know who to put on there!!! thankx ladies!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ok i have a question (tmi) i just checked my cm and cp and i wanted to ask a quick question my cm is white and creamy but my cp is starting to close and it is not low but not high its kind of in the middle?? What does this usually indicate?? and it is softer then yesterday !! (yesterday was low and dry)


----------



## Forever 3

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Ok i have a question (tmi) i just checked my cm and cp and i wanted to ask a quick question my cm is white and creamy but my cp is starting to close and it is not low but not high its kind of in the middle?? What does this usually indicate?? and it is softer then yesterday !! (yesterday was low and dry)

I cant help you hun as i dont check my CP, would not know where to start:rofl:


----------



## keerthy

Hopeful mummy said:


> keerthy said:
> 
> 
> Hey luvs,
> 
> I woke up crying today! I felt my AF was on her way :cry:..... I felt broken! :cry::cry::cry: and was crying like a little baby next to my husband. Poor husband didnt know what to do??!!??
> But ... am still here feeling its not my month. I am having AF type cramps since 3/4 DPO..... So may be she is on her way!
> I think I am out this month too.....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Am off to visit my GP - TMI warning ....... to talk about my constipation and possible hemorroids!!!!!
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> Please dont be uspet, feeling like AF is coming isn't necessarily a bad thing. In my last pregnancy, I felt like AF was coming a few days before it was due up until a week after I had a positive.
> 
> Dont get dishearted hun bcos all your symptoms sound very very promising and even if it aint your month, just remember that every day that passes your getting closer to when it is (i hope that makes as sense).
> 
> Cheer up hun, your one of my special BNB buddies who always manages to cheer me up :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Im praying u get ur :BFP: :dance:Click to expand...



Thanks honey!!! Today am feeling better.... but not many symptoms. Left with super sore boobs and tiny odd cramps in lower abdomen. 

Hope I get my :bfp: 

Loads n loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!


----------



## keerthy

Welcome to all Newbies!!!! 



> Ok i have a question (tmi) i just checked my cm and cp and i wanted to ask a quick question my cm is white and creamy but my cp is starting to close and it is not low but not high its kind of in the middle?? What does this usually indicate?? and it is softer then yesterday !! (yesterday was low and dry)
> 
> 
> Honey I dont check my CP ... so cant help much!
> But I heard CP is not reliable as it tends to change its position even after :sex: etc etc.... am not sure!
> 
> Hope you get ur :bfp:Click to expand...


----------



## aimee-lou

Thought I would update. Not sure when I'm due AF/test - still thinking that I should wait until the 40 days that I got last time but I'm tempted to test at 28 days just in case. That would be the 12th which is only 9 days away....ooooh so tempting! Otherwise I'm going to wait til the 23rd Jan which is 40 days or even to the 30th as this is Hubby's birthday. Depends on whether :witch: is coming. 

Thing is, I've not got a single symptom. I've got 1 slightly sore nipple, not both but one which leads me to believe that maybe it's my bra. My hubby is convinced they are getting bigger but they did the same last month. TBH I'm happier just waiting for AF to arrive and then if she is conspicuous by her absnece then I'll shell out the £8 for a FR. :dohh:

Just out of interest.....are veins on your bbs a symptom. I've got big Blue veins showing on the tops of them. Never had this before...just wondering. :huh:


----------



## Forever 3

aimee-lou said:


> Thought I would update. Not sure when I'm due AF/test - still thinking that I should wait until the 40 days that I got last time but I'm tempted to test at 28 days just in case. That would be the 12th which is only 9 days away....ooooh so tempting! Otherwise I'm going to wait til the 23rd Jan which is 40 days or even to the 30th as this is Hubby's birthday. Depends on whether :witch: is coming.
> 
> Thing is, I've not got a single symptom. I've got 1 slightly sore nipple, not both but one which leads me to believe that maybe it's my bra. My hubby is convinced they are getting bigger but they did the same last month. TBH I'm happier just waiting for AF to arrive and then if she is conspicuous by her absnece then I'll shell out the £8 for a FR. :dohh:
> 
> Just out of interest.....are veins on your bbs a symptom. I've got big Blue veins showing on the tops of them. Never had this before...just wondering. :huh:

I dont know if it is a symptom but 5dpo i was woken up with really bad pain in my left nipple and then it went after half a min, but nipples have been tender ever since, also for the first time ever i have veins in the top of my breast and they seem fuller i am small breasted so quite noticable, im trying not to get my hopes up or symptom spot but its bloody hard:hissy:

Also used preseed for the first time this month and very excited about that and my temps are looking better this month.

:hugs: Hope we get our :bfp:

xx


----------



## keerthy

Forever 3 said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would update. Not sure when I'm due AF/test - still thinking that I should wait until the 40 days that I got last time but I'm tempted to test at 28 days just in case. That would be the 12th which is only 9 days away....ooooh so tempting! Otherwise I'm going to wait til the 23rd Jan which is 40 days or even to the 30th as this is Hubby's birthday. Depends on whether :witch: is coming.
> 
> Thing is, I've not got a single symptom. I've got 1 slightly sore nipple, not both but one which leads me to believe that maybe it's my bra. My hubby is convinced they are getting bigger but they did the same last month. TBH I'm happier just waiting for AF to arrive and then if she is conspicuous by her absnece then I'll shell out the £8 for a FR. :dohh:
> 
> Just out of interest.....are veins on your bbs a symptom. I've got big Blue veins showing on the tops of them. Never had this before...just wondering. :huh:
> 
> I dont know if it is a symptom but 5dpo i was woken up with really bad pain in my left nipple and then it went after half a min, but nipples have been tender ever since, also for the first time ever i have veins in the top of my breast and they seem fuller i am small breasted so quite noticable, im trying not to get my hopes up or symptom spot but its bloody hard:hissy:
> 
> Also used preseed for the first time this month and very excited about that and my temps are looking better this month.
> 
> :hugs: Hope we get our :bfp:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Sounds promising sweethearts! 

Hope u get ur :bfp: 's soon... 
Here's loads n loads of :dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

Problem is I don't know if/when I ovulated as i don't watch my CM or CP or temps so I have no way of tracking. 

I try not to symptom spot too but it's difficult as I have a strange body and get twinges all the time lol. Drives me nuts! 

I'm also worried about if I do get my BFP that i'll be unable to hide it from my work mates etc. There is no toilet in my building so I'm going to be spending more time outside walking to and from the facilities than at my desk lol. :rofl: I'm going to have to be imaginative with my excuses....how long does food poisoning last lol!?

Thanks for the good wishes. Good luck to you both! :hug:


----------



## kissingtoast

Hey Guys!

I'm new to all this forum stuff, so trying to work out how to post n join in with you all!

I'm due to test on 7th Jan, I had a little spotting yesterday (2nd) which is not normal for me mid-cycle - ? implantation bleeding - trying not to get my hopes up but I can't helpt it!! 

:blush:


----------



## windbloom

So I tested this morning, I couldnt wait until tomorrow....

What do you girls see?

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l248/now-forever/bestone.jpg

Be honest, now!

<3


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi Ladies - I am currently on cd22 6dpo.

I have not had a lot of symptoms, just creamy cm since ov. But two nights ago I had my first ever :bfp: dream - _I was staying over at my sisters house and in the morning I woke up and she had done a pregnancy test (digi) showing PREGNANT, then I did a test (ic's) and it showed two lines The shops were closed and I hadn't got a digi - and she had a spare one in her bed side drawer and I took the test and it was positive._ I remember waking up feeling really happy - then reality hit me - I was only 3/4 dpo and NOT pregnant!

Very weird as my sister is not even trying for a baby - well as far as I know.:rofl:

Oh well - I hope the dream is a good sign. I would love to be pregnant at the same time as my sister. That would be amazing.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

omg :yipee: - that looks like a :bfp: - did it show up in the time limit? it looks pink! :hugs:


----------



## keerthy

windbloom said:


> So I tested this morning, I couldnt wait until tomorrow....
> 
> What do you girls see?
> 
> https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l248/now-forever/bestone.jpg
> 
> Be honest, now!
> 
> <3

:wohoo: I see a :bfp: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## keerthy

NewYearNewMe said:


> Hi Ladies - I am currently on cd22 6dpo.
> 
> I have not had a lot of symptoms, just creamy cm since ov. But two nights ago I had my first ever :bfp: dream - _I was staying over at my sisters house and in the morning I woke up and she had done a pregnancy test (digi) showing PREGNANT, then I did a test (ic's) and it showed two lines The shops were closed and I hadn't got a digi - and she had a spare one in her bed side drawer and I took the test and it was positive._ I remember waking up feeling really happy - then reality hit me - I was only 3/4 dpo and NOT pregnant!
> 
> Very weird as my sister is not even trying for a baby - well as far as I know.:rofl:
> 
> Oh well - I hope the dream is a good sign. I would love to be pregnant at the same time as my sister. That would be amazing.

Ohh honey!!!! Wish it was true! 

Ohhh may be it will come true in future! 

:hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## msangie11

windbloom said:


> So I tested this morning, I couldnt wait until tomorrow....
> 
> What do you girls see?
> 
> https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l248/now-forever/bestone.jpg
> 
> Be honest, now!
> 
> <3

Looks like a feint line to me :happydance:


----------



## kissingtoast

Windbloom,

I see 2 pink lines - 1 thick n 1 faint - but definately 2! Is that positive with that kind of POAS??

I hope so!!! Fingers well n truely crossed for u!


----------



## Forever 3

msangie11 said:


> windbloom said:
> 
> 
> So I tested this morning, I couldnt wait until tomorrow....
> 
> What do you girls see?
> 
> https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l248/now-forever/bestone.jpg
> 
> Be honest, now!
> 
> <3
> 
> Looks like a feint line to me :happydance:Click to expand...


Congratulation:hugs:


----------



## windbloom

msangie11 said:


> windbloom said:
> 
> 
> So I tested this morning, I couldnt wait until tomorrow....
> 
> What do you girls see?
> 
> https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l248/now-forever/bestone.jpg
> 
> Be honest, now!
> 
> <3
> 
> Looks like a feint line to me :happydance:Click to expand...

A faint line is what it looks like to me tooooooo! 
Now lets hope it stays sticky and gets darker tomorrow!!

Thanks for all the wishes girls!


----------



## baby09

Definately a line there! Woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## kissingtoast

Congratulations me thinks are in order!
:bfp:
:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Forever 3

kissingtoast said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm new to all this forum stuff, so trying to work out how to post n join in with you all!
> 
> I'm due to test on 7th Jan, I had a little spotting yesterday (2nd) which is not normal for me mid-cycle - ? implantation bleeding - trying not to get my hopes up but I can't helpt it!!
> 
> :blush:

It sounds positive hun, I had cramping yesterday like i have never had before and hoping it was implantation cramping

FX for :bfp:

Im also going to test on the 7th:hugs:


----------



## princess_t

defo an early bfp


----------



## nnn84

Hi Everyone.

Not sure where in my cycle I am at the mo, but have a feeling that I may have ovulated around the 30/31 of December, so that would make me 3/4 dpo.

Have sore bb which I've had for a couple of days now, havent experienced this in my 100 day cycle since comming off the pill!!! So hoping that this is a good sign for me!

Yesterday I also felt very crampy.

Anybody else with similar symptoms????

At the mo just hope my body is doing something and not just messing me around, so that this very long cycle can be done with.

:hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

nnn84 - I have sympathy! I was going mad at 40 days so can only assume you're twice as bad. I hope you get a result either way soon - I was sooooo pleased when I got my AF, went and got a bottle of wine and everything lol.


----------



## nnn84

I know - Can't wait for just anything to happen either a :witch: or a lovely :bfp: will do!!!!

Just getting annoyed now! Hoping these sore bb will continue along with some cramps any way - Never thought id be saying that mind you!! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

I know...I actually ran into the bedroom saying 'it's here!!'....hubby got very scared. I never thought I would be happy for the :witch: to arrive either. 

I must say that I had loads and loads of symptoms, then about a week before my AF arrived they all just went and I had nothing at all. I kind of knew at that point that I wasn't PG and it was just a matter of time. I've not had a single symptom of anything this cycle and it's putting me off slightly as I have no idea when to expect her or when to test for that matter. Grrrrrrrrrr it's so frustrating! Then again when I was younger before the pill it was exactly the same. Maybe if you can think back you might get some clues? 

Hope you get your BFP...a lot of girls I know have been caught first cycle. Hope you're one of them! 
:hug:


----------



## kissingtoast

Forever 3 said:


> kissingtoast said:
> 
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm new to all this forum stuff, so trying to work out how to post n join in with you all!
> 
> I'm due to test on 7th Jan, I had a little spotting yesterday (2nd) which is not normal for me mid-cycle - ? implantation bleeding - trying not to get my hopes up but I can't helpt it!!
> 
> :blush:
> 
> It sounds positive hun, I had cramping yesterday like i have never had before and hoping it was implantation cramping
> 
> FX for :bfp:
> 
> Im also going to test on the 7th:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes FX for us both! :) :hugs:


----------



## Sprat

will be testing 26th Jan.

good luck to everyone and here's to a BFP 2009!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well first i want to say a *BIG CONGRATULATIONS* to windbloom!!!!!!


Now i want to ask i have been holding fmu to read and update you ladies and i want one of your opinions!! I believe i am 10dpo now do you think a test would show now?? ( if i was to take a test now i would immediately go and buy more) so what i am asking is should i take my test for the heck of it just to see???!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Hey AppleSeed & BUMP5-ZA anything yet?? We want to know !!!
Hope to hear about your :bfp: 's today !!!


----------



## keerthy

TTCSECONDJOY - I think it would be best to wait for a few more days! Some women get a positive early n some dont! So I say if dont get disheartened seen BFN then I see no harm in testing. Hope you get your :bfp: soonn darling! :hug::hugs:

well, I think its not going to be my month. Saw a streak of blood in my CM today. CM still creamy n slippery like handlotion....SORRY TMI! 

Having AF type cramps... Breasts less sore - which I dont think is a good sign! 

So I think its not my month! 

Good Luck to all of you! Hope u get ur :bfp:'s soon! 

Loads n loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

ok well i took it!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

This was Thursdays test!:blush:



And then today's test!:blush:


It may not be late enough to tell for me but i am starting to get ready for af soon i am starting to feel this is not my month but we will see!!:cry:
 



Attached Files:







BFN 2.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 13









Img00035.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 15









Img00048.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 20









Img00049.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## keerthy

honey 10 DPO may be early to test! Dont give up hope until ur pass ur af due date!!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## kissingtoast

Yeah thats quite early to test so heres hoping you'll get your :bfp: in a few days!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well see my cycles are kind of off track so i never really know when to expect AF so according to my chart on ff i should get it around the 7th hope this is accurate!! I have got slight cramps now tho so i don't know if i will make it that long !! thanks for your support ladies!! It really means a lot !!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Also this test is a 25miu so from what i understand i won't pick up early like other tests do!! (10miu) I DON"T KNOW anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am about to just give up and let god take over!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Any suggestions would be appriceated!!

Should i go buy more tests or just wait to see if AF comes and then if shes not here by the 20th get one?? I only ask this because i know i am a poas addict and i don't want to keep throwing them out the window (so to speak)


----------



## keerthy

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Any suggestions would be appriceated!!
> 
> Should i go buy more tests or just wait to see if AF comes and then if shes not here by the 20th get one?? I only ask this because i know i am a poas addict and i don't want to keep throwing them out the window (so to speak)

Honey! It would be best if u wait until 15 DPO (easy said than done.. I know!!!) or atleast test every 2 days coz HCG doubles every 2 days.
I couldnt wait and tested at 7 DPO got a negative and another HPT - tesco own brand is hidden by my husband! (well I made him do that!:rofl:)

me telling you about waiting...... I just ordered a 40 OPK's and 20HPT's on ebay a few minutes back! I didnt want to spend money buying them on high street...... buying on e-bay would make me wait until they arrive and if AF (hopefully she doesnt show up!!) arrives by then.. I could use them next month. That is my Idea. 

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs:

Fingers crossed !!!!!

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## windbloom

No worries with testing so early!!

I tested on December 31st and got :bfn: (around 10 dpo)

Than today, January 3rd = faint :bfp: !!! (around 13 dpo)

Never lose hope!


----------



## keerthy

windbloom said:


> No worries with testing so early!!
> 
> I tested on December 31st and got :bfn: (around 10 dpo)
> 
> Than today, January 3rd = faint :bfp: !!! (around 13 dpo)
> 
> Never lose hope!

Thanks honey! 
You are giving us some hope!!!!! :hug::hug:
Send in some dust....... we are in need of some!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## windbloom

keerthy said:


> windbloom said:
> 
> 
> No worries with testing so early!!
> 
> I tested on December 31st and got :bfn: (around 10 dpo)
> 
> Than today, January 3rd = faint :bfp: !!! (around 13 dpo)
> 
> Never lose hope!
> 
> Thanks honey!
> You are giving us some hope!!!!! :hug::hug:
> Send in some dust....... we are in need of some!!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Sending all the sticky-dust-good-luck-vibes I can to you girls!
:bfp:'s are deserved all around, its about time they start showing!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

*THANK YOU *


----------



## Oushka

Congrats Windbloom! 

I havnt really had many symptoms today - a little bit of heatburn and a very gurgly tummy after eating 2 digestive biscuits, some slight breast twinges and increased watery cm. 

Once again (cos I NEVER learn!) I took a hpt, a 10miu IC from eBay & it was bfn.
Im ok tho... working on the fact its too early to tell for sure so will now try & hold out until wednesday. :blush:


----------



## kissingtoast

Oushka said:


> Congrats Windbloom!
> 
> I havnt really had many symptoms today - a little bit of heatburn and a very gurgly tummy after eating 2 digestive biscuits, some slight breast twinges and increased watery cm.
> 
> Once again (cos I NEVER learn!) I took a hpt, a 10miu IC from eBay & it was bfn.
> Im ok tho... working on the fact its too early to tell for sure so will now try & hold out until wednesday. :blush:

Another one due to test on wed! Im so glad there's a gud few of us!!
:D


----------



## Forever 3

I am testing Wednesday as well:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

:bfp: all round please:hugs:


----------



## Hope 4 Second

windbloom said:


> So I tested this morning, I couldnt wait until tomorrow....
> 
> What do you girls see?
> 
> https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l248/now-forever/bestone.jpg
> 
> Be honest, now!
> 
> <3

:happydance: Yay! Looks pink to me! Congratulations!


----------



## pinkbow

hey, im a newbie on this site, and im currently 4dpo(according to FF).

i was wondering if i could join in the 2ww, as i find this site very helpful, so finally decided to post a reply lol

little bit about myself, im 22 and me and the fiance have been ttc for 12months now for no1!!!

so hopefully this month is our month for :bfp: :happydance:

oh yeah will prob start testing next fri ?!


----------



## stargazer

I got my pos opk today so can I join you lovely ladies...?? Im going to be testing on the 18th...if I can hold out till then...which i doubt! lol


----------



## sarah1989

Congratulations Windbloom, your :bfp: gives the rest of us hope!!!


----------



## msangie11

rachydaz said:


> hey, im a newbie on this site, and im currently 4dpo(according to FF).
> 
> i was wondering if i could join in the 2ww, as i find this site very helpful, so finally decided to post a reply lol
> 
> little bit about myself, im 22 and me and the fiance have been ttc for 12months now for no1!!!
> 
> so hopefully this month is our month for :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> oh yeah will prob start testing next fri ?!

Welcome, I hope you get a :bfp: very soon. :dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

hey ladies i have a symptom update!!!


Still Super Sore bbs 
have to potty a lot 
eating much more then usual 
and very very tired !!!
(tmi)
cm is clear and stretchy again ughhhhhh i have no clue what my body is doing!!!


----------



## msangie11

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> hey ladies i have a symptom update!!!
> 
> 
> Still Super Sore bbs
> have to potty a lot
> eating much more then usual
> and very very tired !!!
> (tmi)
> cm is clear and stretchy again ughhhhhh i have no clue what my body is doing!!!

Not long now only a few more days until testing :hugs:. Just think positive and anticipate that :bfp:

This should make you laugh, I was so tired this morning after a late night that I reached over and picked up a pen to put in my mouth intead of my thermometer :dohh:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

update on symptoms -7dpo

My hubby said I was extra moody yesterday - he said - are you due on? so I am scared now that :witch: is gonna get me early!

still got the creamy/watery cm (tmi)- but thats about all.


----------



## kissingtoast

NewYearNewMe said:


> update on symptoms -7dpo
> 
> My hubby said I was extra moody yesterday - he said - are you due on? so I am scared now that :witch: is gonna get me early!
> 
> still got the creamy/watery cm (tmi)- but thats about all.

:ignore: him lol! Men r sooo unhelpful sometimes with the whole TTC thing (except for the :sex: of course! ;) )

FX for u! Keep us updated - hope u don't mind i added you to my friends - we're both WestMids!!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

[/QUOTE]
:ignore: him lol! Men r sooo unhelpful sometimes with the whole TTC thing (except for the :sex: of course! ;) )

FX for u! Keep us updated - hope u don't mind i added you to my friends - we're both WestMids!![/QUOTE]

:rofl: 

I don't mind hun - its nice to speak to you.


----------



## kissingtoast

:ignore: him lol! Men r sooo unhelpful sometimes with the whole TTC thing (except for the :sex: of course! ;) )

FX for u! Keep us updated - hope u don't mind i added you to my friends - we're both WestMids!![/QUOTE]

:rofl: 

I don't mind hun - its nice to speak to you.[/QUOTE]

:)

How long u been TTC?


----------



## WILSMUM

Hi all just thought I pop in and say that AF is due for my on 6th Jan - I ovulated around 23/24 Dec I think so that would currently put me 12/13dpo - haven't tested yet - will wait until AF is late I think - we've been ttc for a year now so I'm kinda not expecting it to happen anymore!!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

this is only our second cycle - just getting the hang of it now. I am addicted to BnB it was quite a eye opener to realise that there are so many people in the same situation. 

how long has it been for you?


----------



## keerthy

WILSMUM said:


> Hi all just thought I pop in and say that AF is due for my on 6th Jan - I ovulated around 23/24 Dec I think so that would currently put me 12/13dpo - haven't tested yet - will wait until AF is late I think - we've been ttc for a year now so I'm kinda not expecting it to happen anymore!!

Hi I think we ovulated on the sam day! I got a Positive OPK 21st and 22nd morning and was negative by evening. My AF will be due anytime .... lol 

So I think even I am gonna wait until 6th to test! ohh well I have ordered a few HPT's online.... hopfully.... :witch: doesnt show up!!!!! 

Good Luck honey! and keep us posted! 

:hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kissingtoast

NewYearNewMe said:


> this is only our second cycle - just getting the hang of it now. I am addicted to BnB it was quite a eye opener to realise that there are so many people in the same situation.
> 
> how long has it been for you?

Been TTC for just over a yr now - my partner had a low sperm count, but has since had acupunture n chinese herbal medicine after which we did get :bfp: in Aug 08 but then MC at 6 weeks.

I only found BnB yesterday lol n soooo glad i did - its gr8 to feel your not alone, n although my bf is gr8 he just doesn't understand n my close friends n family have been driven nuts by me so its gr8 to come on here n talk about poas n cm without annoying or disturbing anyone lol! :D


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

msangie11 said:


> TTCSECONDJOY said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i have a symptom update!!!
> 
> 
> Still Super Sore bbs
> have to potty a lot
> eating much more then usual
> and very very tired !!!
> (tmi)
> cm is clear and stretchy again ughhhhhh i have no clue what my body is doing!!!
> 
> Not long now only a few more days until testing :hugs:. Just think positive and anticipate that :bfp:
> 
> This should make you laugh, I was so tired this morning after a late night that I reached over and picked up a pen to put in my mouth intead of my thermometer :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL GEEZZ thankx for a laugh i bet it couldn't have tasted good!!!!!
All my signs point to pregnancy but this morning i am starting to feel af cramps So i am pretty sure shes on her way


----------



## keerthy

Girls... I think I am out!!!!! I think AF started just now! 

Good luck to everyone... hope u all get ur :bfp:'s soon! 

:hugs:


----------



## Forever 3

Can you add my test date please 7th Jan for me

thanks:hugs:


----------



## Kirei

I think I ovulated yesterday so just starting the 2ww here x


----------



## Wallie

I think I'll wait until the 14th to test if AF has not arrived. New at this game so unsure of a regular cycle but I did get my LH surge so I know when I O'd this month.

Fingers crossed for me and everyone else!


----------



## jo_79

No more symptoms to add today :( I did have some really sharp twinges low down last night though. But that could be my body gearing up for the :witch: to come, i think if she does i will temp on the next cycle. I opened an account with FF but it looks so confusing!


----------



## kissingtoast

jo_79 said:


> No more symptoms to add today :( I did have some really sharp twinges low down last night though. But that could be my body gearing up for the :witch: to come, i think if she does i will temp on the next cycle. I opened an account with FF but it looks so confusing!

So glad it's not just me! I find FF so confusing lol! I have the same plan - if :witch: gets me this months i'm gonna try temps next. Its gr8 to hear from ppl in the same situations - i am loving this forum (i only joined yesterday lol)! :):hug:


----------



## kissingtoast

Still no more spotting since ? implantation bleed on friday! Trying not to get hopes up. 
Can't resist testing tomorrow - will post a pic on the BFN/EVAP thread! Will b about 12dpo tomorrow - but when i was pg b4 it didn't show until 20 dpo so i'm not expecting it to show even if i am pg lol! :witch: due Tues/Wed.


----------



## bird24

I'm gonna test tomorrow - I've been getting loads of dull aches, shooting pains and stitch like pains for a few days....lower back ache too
1st cycle of clomid so i dunno when AF is due - currently CD32

Fingers crossed


----------



## kissingtoast

bird24 said:


> I'm gonna test tomorrow - I've been getting loads of dull aches, shooting pains and stitch like pains for a few days....lower back ache too
> 1st cycle of clomid so i dunno when AF is due - currently CD32
> 
> Fingers crossed

Yes FX for u!! Go Clomid lol!

What was ur cycle length before the Clomid?


----------



## Oushka

Have been too busy today to SS but when I got up this morning & removed my vest before showering I stopped and stared at my chest!
My boobs have swelled and my usual work bra (we're farmers and I have one manky bra for outside) is tight. They are HUGE.

But *I am not symptom spotting* - well... trying not to!

Im sorry to hear about :witch: Keerthy.

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## bird24

kissingtoast said:


> bird24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna test tomorrow - I've been getting loads of dull aches, shooting pains and stitch like pains for a few days....lower back ache too
> 1st cycle of clomid so i dunno when AF is due - currently CD32
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> Yes FX for u!! Go Clomid lol!
> 
> What was ur cycle length before the Clomid?Click to expand...

anything from 23 days with my longest cycle of 42 days but normal was around 33 i think

should i test tomorrow?
xx:hug:


----------



## kissingtoast

bird24 said:


> kissingtoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bird24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna test tomorrow - I've been getting loads of dull aches, shooting pains and stitch like pains for a few days....lower back ache too
> 1st cycle of clomid so i dunno when AF is due - currently CD32
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> Yes FX for u!! Go Clomid lol!
> 
> What was ur cycle length before the Clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> anything from 23 days with my longest cycle of 42 days but normal was around 33 i think
> 
> should i test tomorrow?
> xx:hug:Click to expand...

Maybe lol! No harm is my opinion but then i'm a POAS addict!


----------



## Frankers

Hi Girls, this is my first post. Oficially my husband and I are WTT as we are waiting to move house very soon. Once we move though that's it - full steam ahead. I've had some odd cycles for the last 4 months (think it's the stres sof buying and selling house) so I've temped forthe first time this month to see what's going on. Anyhow - we got into the festive spirit on boxing day and relaxed our guard on the contraceptioon front and as far as I can tell I OVd on the 28th dec so the timing seems to be good on that front. I am now 7 ish days past Ov and for yesterday and today I have been feeling crampy, a bit naseous, bloated and my BBs are sore and heavy. I know these are typical AF symptoms but I rarely get anything liek this for AF, and NEVER this early. I'm really lucky- I get a bit of cramp the day before usually and then crampy during. so - could this be it? AF is due on the 10th Jan - anyone know when I should test? this is all a bit confusing and new to me.


----------



## kissingtoast

Frankers said:


> Hi Girls, this is my first post. Oficially my husband and I are WTT as we are waiting to move house very soon. Once we move though that's it - full steam ahead. I've had some odd cycles for the last 4 months (think it's the stres sof buying and selling house) so I've temped forthe first time this month to see what's going on. Anyhow - we got into the festive spirit on boxing day and relaxed our guard on the contraceptioon front and as far as I can tell I OVd on the 28th dec so the timing seems to be good on that front. I am now 7 ish days past Ov and for yesterday and today I have been feeling crampy, a bit naseous, bloated and my BBs are sore and heavy. I know these are typical AF symptoms but I rarely get anything liek this for AF, and NEVER this early. I'm really lucky- I get a bit of cramp the day before usually and then crampy during. so - could this be it? AF is due on the 10th Jan - anyone know when I should test? this is all a bit confusing and new to me.

For best results u should ideally wait until 10th to test, even with the tests that claim to be early indicators. But if you're like me n just can't wait i test from around 8dpo so i would be tesing tomorrow lol! Sorry not really much help am i!

FX for u though - hoping ur one of the lucky ones who gets :bfp: first time! :D


----------



## pinkbow

hey girls! im so glad there are forums like this lol

im currently 5dpo (FF says so lol)...no symtoms as of yet, except im starvin all the time cant seem to get full...other times i go 2 eat and im luck yuck, no thanks haha

whens every1 due to start testin?


----------



## sarah1989

rachydaz said:


> hey girls! im so glad there are forums like this lol
> 
> im currently 5dpo (FF says so lol)...no symtoms as of yet, except im starvin all the time cant seem to get full...other times i go 2 eat and im luck yuck, no thanks haha
> 
> whens every1 due to start testin?

If you look on page 1 of this thread it will have all the dates!! Best of Luck & Welcome to BnB, the Ladies here are Great!


----------



## Pippin

Frankers and kissingtoast good luck have high hope for you both this month!!!! :dust:


----------



## pinkbow

sarah1989 said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! im so glad there are forums like this lol
> 
> im currently 5dpo (FF says so lol)...no symtoms as of yet, except im starvin all the time cant seem to get full...other times i go 2 eat and im luck yuck, no thanks haha
> 
> whens every1 due to start testin?
> 
> If you look on page 1 of this thread it will have all the dates!! Best of Luck & Welcome to BnB, the Ladies here are Great!Click to expand...


hey thanks for reply, i had a wee nosey at page 1 lol...think im gonna start testing on friday (10dpo), im too impatient lol


----------



## Frankers

I'm just not sure when I'll test. I think I'll try and make it to Friday but I'm not sure whether it's better to know or to hope.......

perhaps i'll just wing it.


----------



## pinkbow

Frankers said:


> I'm just not sure when I'll test. I think I'll try and make it to Friday but I'm not sure whether it's better to know or to hope.......
> 
> perhaps i'll just wing it.


its so hard this 2ww, i hate not knowing, i wish they had a test you could find out the minute you concieve haha...

i hate the thought of getting another bfn but im too impatient!


----------



## msangie11

Pippin I just had to pop on and say that I LOVE your profile picture. It is great and makes me smile everytime I look at it. What a little cutie :)

No major symptoms for me today at 7DPO. Quite a lot of CM this evening and other than a huge appetite I just feel normal. 

I have had friends visiting from the US today so have been a busy hostess which has stopped my obsessing. They have left now so what do I do? Straight onto b&b to catch up on what TTC chat I have missed out on.

I hope everyone is well and our testers will be getting BFP's this week. :dust:


----------



## sarah1989

Good Luck to All Testers this Week!!!
Hope we all get our :bfp:!!!


----------



## wantingmore

Hello toall! I am new to the site. As of today I am 6 dpo.


----------



## WTTMommy

I'm gonna test on Saturday the 10th!


----------



## wantingmore

Sorry to post again (am new here). I will be testing on January 12th.


----------



## WILSMUM

keerthy said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Hi all just thought I pop in and say that AF is due for my on 6th Jan - I ovulated around 23/24 Dec I think so that would currently put me 12/13dpo - haven't tested yet - will wait until AF is late I think - we've been ttc for a year now so I'm kinda not expecting it to happen anymore!!
> 
> Hi I think we ovulated on the sam day! I got a Positive OPK 21st and 22nd morning and was negative by evening. My AF will be due anytime .... lol
> 
> So I think even I am gonna wait until 6th to test! ohh well I have ordered a few HPT's online.... hopfully.... :witch: doesnt show up!!!!!
> 
> Good Luck honey! and keep us posted!
> 
> :hug::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya sorry to hear AF got you yesterday - still no sign of her for me so keeping fingers crossed while trying to not get my hopes up!!!! Expecting her to show her ugly mug tom, wed or thur was thinking about testing tom but only got 1 hpt left so might wait till Fri and test then if she still hasn't arrived!!


----------



## keerthy

WILSMUM said:


> keerthy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Hi all just thought I pop in and say that AF is due for my on 6th Jan - I ovulated around 23/24 Dec I think so that would currently put me 12/13dpo - haven't tested yet - will wait until AF is late I think - we've been ttc for a year now so I'm kinda not expecting it to happen anymore!!
> 
> Hi I think we ovulated on the sam day! I got a Positive OPK 21st and 22nd morning and was negative by evening. My AF will be due anytime .... lol
> 
> So I think even I am gonna wait until 6th to test! ohh well I have ordered a few HPT's online.... hopfully.... :witch: doesnt show up!!!!!
> 
> Good Luck honey! and keep us posted!
> 
> :hug::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya sorry to hear AF got you yesterday - still no sign of her for me so keeping fingers crossed while trying to not get my hopes up!!!! Expecting her to show her ugly mug tom, wed or thur was thinking about testing tom but only got 1 hpt left so might wait till Fri and test then if she still hasn't arrived!!Click to expand...


thanks honey! I was sad she got me!

But on the other hand I am happy my cycles have become regular...... since my miscarriage my cycles have become 45- 60 days... so am happy they have come back to 30 - 31 days normal. 

Fx for next month! 

Good Luck testing honey! I am sure she wont show up! try n relax (easy said than done I know...) 

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## kpt20

i'm not temping or charting or anything at the mo but I think I ovulated yesterday so I will be testing on the 14th Jan i think when I should be 10dop and then if no luck then on the 18th Jan if AF doesnt show her face! with my boy I got BFP quite a few days before AF was due.


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Hi Keerthy

I'm sorry to hear the :witch: got you but you're right at least your cycles got back to normal. Now that it has gone back to normal probably means that body has recovered and is well prepared for you to concieve again.

I wish you all the best and just dont give up hope. I know its easier said then done but we have to be there for each other and hopefully we will soon be celebrating our :BFP: 

:hugs:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, i'm now well in to my 2ww and i'm actually feeling rather good about it all. Not obsessing like i have in the past and just looking forward to seeing what happens in the next couple of weeks. 
Been feeling a bit unwell but i think i'm getting better now. 
Fingers crossed for all of us x x x x


----------



## kissingtoast

rachydaz said:


> Frankers said:
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure when I'll test. I think I'll try and make it to Friday but I'm not sure whether it's better to know or to hope.......
> 
> perhaps i'll just wing it.
> 
> 
> its so hard this 2ww, i hate not knowing, i wish they had a test you could find out the minute you concieve haha...
> 
> i hate the thought of getting another bfn but im too impatient!Click to expand...

I know that feeling hun! I'm the Queen of impatient!! FX for us all!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hiya can i join? my fertile days have started today (if the scan goes well tonight) we will be :sex: everyday...i will test on the 19th jan which will mean im 10dpo..if that doesn't work then ill have to wait till 23rd janwhen the :witch: is due!!!

Good luck to you all!!!:happydance::hug:


----------



## kissingtoast

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hiya can i join? my fertile days have started today (if the scan goes well tonight) we will be :sex: everyday...i will test on the 19th jan which will mean im 10dpo..if that doesn't work then ill have to wait till 23rd janwhen the :witch: is due!!!
> 
> Good luck to you all!!!:happydance::hug:

Welcome n gud luck!! :)


----------



## Oushka

10 dpo here... still have the biggest breasts Ive ever had :rofl: but not really any other signs to pour over.

So little symptoms in fact, Im quietly excited to test again. Im usually getting cramps & headaches with a lot of bloating by now but so far nada... My tummy is surprisingly flat which in itself is a miracle... or maybe its the gargantuboobs making it look smaller?! :rofl:


----------



## jo_79

kissingtoast said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankers said:
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure when I'll test. I think I'll try and make it to Friday but I'm not sure whether it's better to know or to hope.......
> 
> perhaps i'll just wing it.
> 
> 
> its so hard this 2ww, i hate not knowing, i wish they had a test you could find out the minute you concieve haha...
> 
> i hate the thought of getting another bfn but im too impatient!Click to expand...
> 
> I know that feeling hun! I'm the Queen of impatient!! FX for us all!Click to expand...

lol im like that too i need to know NOW! :rofl:


----------



## kissingtoast

Oushka said:


> 10 dpo here... still have the biggest breasts Ive ever had :rofl: but not really any other signs to pour over.
> 
> So little symptoms in fact, Im quietly excited to test again. Im usually getting cramps & headaches with a lot of bloating by now but so far nada... My tummy is surprisingly flat which in itself is a miracle... or maybe its the gargantuboobs making it look smaller?! :rofl:

When r u gonna test hun? I'm getting excited for sat here at the pc!


----------



## jo_79

Oushka said:


> 10 dpo here... still have the biggest breasts Ive ever had :rofl: but not really any other signs to pour over.
> 
> So little symptoms in fact, Im quietly excited to test again. Im usually getting cramps & headaches with a lot of bloating by now but so far nada... My tummy is surprisingly flat which in itself is a miracle... or maybe its the gargantuboobs making it look smaller?! :rofl:

my oh said last night mine look bigger too and firmer i keep banging them and it bloody hurts lol - no other symptoms though


----------



## Oushka

kissingtoast said:


> Oushka said:
> 
> 
> 10 dpo here... still have the biggest breasts Ive ever had :rofl: but not really any other signs to pour over.
> 
> So little symptoms in fact, Im quietly excited to test again. Im usually getting cramps & headaches with a lot of bloating by now but so far nada... My tummy is surprisingly flat which in itself is a miracle... or maybe its the gargantuboobs making it look smaller?! :rofl:
> 
> When r u gonna test hun? I'm getting excited for sat here at the pc!Click to expand...

I did yesterday to see a :bfn: so Im *trying* to hold out until Wednesday or Thursday now.
Ive only tested with IC's tho so far, I have a FRER begging to be pee'd on but will not waste it!


----------



## kissingtoast

Its all sooo exciting! I'm glad i've found ppl to get excited with cos my wonderful bf refuses to get excited - he's as calm as a cucumber :( I know its always worse when the :witch: does come if u have gotten your hopes up, but i can't help it and its nice to share that and have some perspective at the same time which seems to be what we get on here - support, excitement, perspective, advice, n more support! Loving it!


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Hi Ladies!

I think I'm about 12-14 dpo, I've been really good and have'nt tested despite the craaaazy urges, I resisted cos I only have the first response tests and they're sooooo expensive, I dont want to waste them on negative result. 

I didn't really have any symptoms until today. Im pretty sure that AF is coming, Im getting pre mens cramps and my lower backs a bit achey too. Im due AF anytime between Tues 6th Jan to thurs 8th Jan.

Im in two minds as to whether or not I should test tomorrow if AF doesnt come. But I just feel it might be too early for a pos. In my last pregnancy I got a faint line 4 days after AF was due. 

I don't know, I'm feeling soooo confused, i've got AF pains but I really hope its not that :sad1:


----------



## kissingtoast

Hopeful mummy said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I think I'm about 12-14 dpo, I've been really good and have'nt tested despite the craaaazy urges, I resisted cos I only have the first response tests and they're sooooo expensive, I dont want to waste them on negative result.
> 
> I didn't really have any symptoms until today. Im pretty sure that AF is coming, Im getting pre mens cramps and my lower backs a bit achey too. Im due AF anytime between Tues 6th Jan to thurs 8th Jan.
> 
> Im in two minds as to whether or not I should test tomorrow if AF doesnt come. But I just feel it might be too early for a pos. In my last pregnancy I got a faint line 4 days after AF was due.
> 
> I don't know, I'm feeling soooo confused, i've got AF pains but I really hope its not that :sad1:

FXd its not the dreaded :witch:!

I'm starting to get sore BBs but i had them from when I Ovd util AF for whole of TWW the last 2 cycles but not this time - i have no idea whats going on lol!
Still no spotting though n i always get it 2 days b4 :witch: who is due on Wed!


----------



## kissingtoast

Does anyone use the Chatroom on here??


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi ladies

Please could I join not sure when :witch: is due, ( m/c in December)

Although I had positive opk on New Years day so am guessing around 15th Jan.

Good Luck to all you lovely ladies :dust:


----------



## windbloom

Best of luck Sarah! I hope them :spermy:'s catch that eggy!

:dust: :dust: For you! :dust: :dust:

<3


----------



## Oushka

:hissy: Despite a fab looking chart & temps and the most ginormous breasts Ive ever had, this afternoon Ive started to get a really heavy feeling in my tummy - just like :witch: is coming.

Ive checked and nothing, so I know Im still in until the fat lady sings but I cant help that sinking feeling that we didnt suceed this cycle.

:witch: isnt due until wednesday, but she was 2 days early last month... 

:hissy:


----------



## kissingtoast

Oushka said:


> :hissy: Despite a fab looking chart & temps and the most ginormous breasts Ive ever had, this afternoon Ive started to get a really heavy feeling in my tummy - just like :witch: is coming.
> 
> Ive checked and nothing, so I know Im still in until the fat lady sings but I cant help that sinking feeling that we didnt suceed this cycle.
> 
> :witch: isnt due until wednesday, but she was 2 days early last month...
> 
> :hissy:

I was just reading an article that said that PG symptoms are no different from AF symptoms - so how on earth are we meant to tell lol! Ur right though - You're still in for now n FXd!! I was 2 days early last month n if this month is the same then :witch: due tomorrow, if not the Thurs!


----------



## Oushka

kissingtoast said:


> Oushka said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: Despite a fab looking chart & temps and the most ginormous breasts Ive ever had, this afternoon Ive started to get a really heavy feeling in my tummy - just like :witch: is coming.
> 
> Ive checked and nothing, so I know Im still in until the fat lady sings but I cant help that sinking feeling that we didnt suceed this cycle.
> 
> :witch: isnt due until wednesday, but she was 2 days early last month...
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> I was just reading an article that said that PG symptoms are no different from AF symptoms - so how on earth are we meant to tell lol! Ur right though - You're still in for now n FXd!! I was 2 days early last month n if this month is the same then :witch: due tomorrow, if not the Thurs!Click to expand...

Ive read that somewhere too... but I got all excited last month & then af showed up early, before I had chance to test.
Thats another thing, my cycles have always been 28 days until ttc - af has come 2 days early for the last 2 cycles so Im getting a shorter cycles as time goes on?

FX for you too Toasty :hugs:


----------



## kissingtoast

Oushka said:


> kissingtoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oushka said:
> 
> 
> :hissy: Despite a fab looking chart & temps and the most ginormous breasts Ive ever had, this afternoon Ive started to get a really heavy feeling in my tummy - just like :witch: is coming.
> 
> Ive checked and nothing, so I know Im still in until the fat lady sings but I cant help that sinking feeling that we didnt suceed this cycle.
> 
> :witch: isnt due until wednesday, but she was 2 days early last month...
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> I was just reading an article that said that PG symptoms are no different from AF symptoms - so how on earth are we meant to tell lol! Ur right though - You're still in for now n FXd!! I was 2 days early last month n if this month is the same then :witch: due tomorrow, if not the Thurs!Click to expand...
> 
> Ive read that somewhere too... but I got all excited last month & then af showed up early, before I had chance to test.
> Thats another thing, my cycles have always been 28 days until ttc - af has come 2 days early for the last 2 cycles so Im getting a shorter cycles as time goes on?
> 
> FX for you too Toasty :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah i was always 29 days until i MC, since then i've been 28, 28, 27, 26 - so know how u feel! Seems to be shrinking by the month! 26 days is tomorrow so hoping it doesn't happen!

Do u ever use the chatroom on here?


----------



## Oushka

No, Ive never ventured that far :lol:

I might have a tinker later - must beat celeb bb!


----------



## Forever 3

Hi Oushka & Kissingtoast, I know exactly how you feel always been a 28day girl but down to 26 days last month 25 the month before and 22 the month before that, since i started O my cycles have become shorter, but have been taking pregnecare and they seem to be increasing my LP by 1 day each month, but hoping it stays away this month AF due on wednesday but dont feel anything yet, I actually feel awesome today and my nipples and Boobs are much bigger than normal, and thats one sign i never get even when AF is due as i am on the small side so it is easy to notice, lets hope we all get our :bfp: this month, my fngers are crossed tightly, and it was my first month usin preseed so i am feeling excited at the moment!!

:witch: stay away you are not welcome!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hello! 

Newbie just joined, and wanted to share my thoughts so far ...

AF 22/12/08
DTD 02 & 03/01/09
OV/cramps 04 & 05/01/09

I guess now on the 2WW, as AF due again around 17/01/09!

First time TTC, so quite nervous eek!

I hope I have got the acronyms right lol!
:blush:


----------



## kissingtoast

Forever 3 said:


> Hi Oushka & Kissingtoast, I know exactly how you feel always been a 28day girl but down to 26 days last month 25 the month before and 22 the month before that, since i started O my cycles have become shorter, but have been taking pregnecare and they seem to be increasing my LP by 1 day each month, but hoping it stays away this month AF due on wednesday but dont feel anything yet, I actually feel awesome today and my nipples and Boobs are much bigger than normal, and thats one sign i never get even when AF is due as i am on the small side so it is easy to notice, lets hope we all get our :bfp: this month, my fngers are crossed tightly, and it was my first month usin preseed so i am feeling excited at the moment!!
> 
> :witch: stay away you are not welcome!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Sounds promising!! FXd!


----------



## Forever 3

LittleMermaid said:


> Hello!
> 
> Newbie just joined, and wanted to share my thoughts so far ...
> 
> AF 22/12/08
> DTD 02 & 03/01/09
> OV/cramps 04 & 05/01/09
> 
> I guess now on the 2WW, as AF due again around 17/01/09!
> 
> First time TTC, so quite nervous eek!
> 
> I hope I have got the acronyms right lol!
> :blush:


Hi and welcome hun,

You are going to love it here the girls are all great:hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Ah thx Forever3! 

Scary but exciting stuff this! x


----------



## lauren28

Hi can I join please. My ticker says my cycles are 30 days but to be honest this is just a bit of a guess as they vary quite a lot. The last one was 36 days. I will be testing on the 13th. That will be day 35.

So far I have just had a bit of an upset stomach at night twice in the last week. Not sure if this a symptom or not?


----------



## kissingtoast

lauren28 said:


> Hi can I join please. My ticker says my cycles are 30 days but to be honest this is just a bit of a guess as they vary quite a lot. The last one was 36 days. I will be testing on the 13th. That will be day 35.
> 
> So far I have just had a bit of an upset stomach at night twice in the last week. Not sure if this a symptom or not?

Hi! welcome to the mad house lol!


----------



## pinkbow

hey im new here too, only been on a few times...

but does anyone know about the cd21 blood test?...ive got to go in for 1 on 2moro? lol

is this just to see if you ovulate, or can it tell if ur super early pregnant? :rofl:


----------



## keerthy

rachydaz said:


> hey im new here too, only been on a few times...
> 
> but does anyone know about the cd21 blood test?...ive got to go in for 1 on 2moro? lol
> 
> is this just to see if you ovulate, or can it tell if ur super early pregnant? :rofl:

I just gave my sample last week ...... today had been to CD1/2 test 

CD 21 is done to check for progesterone.... which increases after ovulation. I dunno abt preg... have heard high levels could possibly indicate preg! (not sure)
CD 1 test for FSH & LH.


----------



## pinkbow

keerthy said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> hey im new here too, only been on a few times...
> 
> but does anyone know about the cd21 blood test?...ive got to go in for 1 on 2moro? lol
> 
> is this just to see if you ovulate, or can it tell if ur super early pregnant? :rofl:
> 
> I just gave my sample last week ...... today had been to CD1/2 test
> 
> CD 21 is done to check for progesterone.... which increases after ovulation. I dunno abt preg... have heard high levels could possibly indicate preg! (not sure)
> CD 1 test for FSH & LH.Click to expand...



hey thanks for speedy reply :)... i hope im ovulating, otherwise this past year weve been doin all the tying for nothing :rofl:... i must be as i always get my periods(roughly 28-30 days) and +opks lol...we'll soon see i guess


----------



## kissingtoast

rachydaz said:


> hey thanks for speedy reply :)... i hope im ovulating, otherwise this past year weve been doin all the tying for nothing :rofl:... i must be as i always get my periods(roughly 28-30 days) and +opks lol...we'll soon see i guess

Let me know the resluts! I always get + OPKs but read something yeaterday that said you can get LH surge (which is what OPKs pick up) without Ovulating - now i'm woriied i'm not Ovulating lol!


----------



## Forever 3

kissingtoast said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> hey thanks for speedy reply :)... i hope im ovulating, otherwise this past year weve been doin all the tying for nothing :rofl:... i must be as i always get my periods(roughly 28-30 days) and +opks lol...we'll soon see i guess
> 
> Let me know the resluts! I always get + OPKs but read something yeaterday that said you can get LH surge (which is what OPKs pick up) without Ovulating - now i'm woriied i'm not Ovulating lol!Click to expand...

The easiest way of seeing if you O is temping,! or the test at docs. but these 2 methods are the only 2 that will confirm it:hugs:


----------



## pinkbow

kissingtoast said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> hey thanks for speedy reply :)... i hope im ovulating, otherwise this past year weve been doin all the tying for nothing :rofl:... i must be as i always get my periods(roughly 28-30 days) and +opks lol...we'll soon see i guess
> 
> Let me know the resluts! I always get + OPKs but read something yeaterday that said you can get LH surge (which is what OPKs pick up) without Ovulating - now i'm woriied i'm not Ovulating lol!Click to expand...

lol whoopsie now ive made every1 go, oh no am i ovulating :rofl: ill be sure to post my result when i get them ... thanks :)


----------



## pinkbow

Forever 3 said:


> kissingtoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> hey thanks for speedy reply :)... i hope im ovulating, otherwise this past year weve been doin all the tying for nothing :rofl:... i must be as i always get my periods(roughly 28-30 days) and +opks lol...we'll soon see i guess
> 
> Let me know the resluts! I always get + OPKs but read something yeaterday that said you can get LH surge (which is what OPKs pick up) without Ovulating - now i'm woriied i'm not Ovulating lol!Click to expand...
> 
> The easiest way of seeing if you O is temping,! or the test at docs. but these 2 methods are the only 2 that will confirm it:hugs:Click to expand...



hey yeah i always chart my temps, using FF, dunno where id be without temping lol... i do get the at least 3 high temps after +opk so im guessing i am, think mayb jus doc tryin 2 pan me off lol... we'll see


----------



## kissingtoast

Yeah, gonna try it next month if :witch: gets me!


----------



## keerthy

rachydaz said:


> Forever 3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissingtoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> hey thanks for speedy reply :)... i hope im ovulating, otherwise this past year weve been doin all the tying for nothing :rofl:... i must be as i always get my periods(roughly 28-30 days) and +opks lol...we'll soon see i guess
> 
> Let me know the resluts! I always get + OPKs but read something yeaterday that said you can get LH surge (which is what OPKs pick up) without Ovulating - now i'm woriied i'm not Ovulating lol!Click to expand...
> 
> The easiest way of seeing if you O is temping,! or the test at docs. but these 2 methods are the only 2 that will confirm it:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey yeah i always chart my temps, using FF, dunno where id be without temping lol... i do get the at least 3 high temps after +opk so im guessing i am, think mayb jus doc tryin 2 pan me off lol... we'll seeClick to expand...


I have read..... if u get ur period 12 - 15 days after +OPK it means u are ovulating! if it is later than 15 days... then probably not! 
But u said ur temps go high... so looks like u are ovulating babes! 

Keep us posted with ur results.... :hug::hug:


----------



## kissingtoast

keerthy said:


> I have read..... if u get ur period 12 - 15 days after +OPK it means u are ovulating! if it is later than 15 days... then probably not!
> But u said ur temps go high... so looks like u are ovulating babes!
> 
> Keep us posted with ur results.... :hug::hug:

Cool that makes me feel better, n hopefully RachyDaz too!


----------



## sarah1989

Well, against my better judgement lol I tested a day early with a $ store test and got a :bfn: :cry: I will be retesting in a couple days if nothing shows up!
Best of Luck to all you ladies!!


----------



## kissingtoast

sarah1989 said:


> Well, against my better judgement lol I tested a day early with a $ store test and got a :bfn: :cry: I will be retesting in a couple days if nothing shows up!
> Best of Luck to all you ladies!!

N you 2!


----------



## pinkbow

thanks keerthy yay that makes me feel sooo much better lol

hopefully that means we'll be gettin our :bfp: sooooooooooooon... THIS MONTH!! :rofl:

please mr storky lol

ill keep ya's posted with the results when i get them :)


----------



## Frankers

oh - this 2WW is HORRID. after 2 days of mild crampiness, and feeling heavy, and a bit nauseus and bloated this mornign my temp dropped dramaitically to my coverline temp and the nausea has gone but the crampiness is still there. BBs are still a little sore but no too bad. It can't be AF though - the very earliest she is due is saturday and it is often 2/3 days after that. I know this is my first month but shouldn't temp normally drop nearer AF - I'm only 8DPO and AF isn't due for at least 5 days! I'm so confused. Could this be just because I had to get up early this mornign as it's the dreaded first day back at work? Or could it be an implantation dip (assuming it goes back up tomorrow)? But if it is then why have I been feeling so PM when I never do this much before AF?


----------



## kissingtoast

Frankers said:


> oh - this 2WW is HORRID. after 2 days of mild crampiness, and feeling heavy, and a bit nauseus and bloated this mornign my temp dropped dramaitically to my coverline temp and the nausea has gone but the crampiness is still there. BBs are still a little sore but no too bad. It can't be AF though - the very earliest she is due is saturday and it is often 2/3 days after that. I know this is my first month but shouldn't temp normally drop nearer AF - I'm only 8DPO and AF isn't due for at least 5 days! I'm so confused. Could this be just because I had to get up early this mornign as it's the dreaded first day back at work? Or could it be an implantation dip (assuming it goes back up tomorrow)? But if it is then why have I been feeling so PM when I never do this much before AF?

Its really annoying that PG symptoms are the same as AF ones lol! Damn it! Wish there was some easier way to tell - i can't stand the waiting either hun!


----------



## pinkbow

Frankers said:


> oh - this 2WW is HORRID. after 2 days of mild crampiness, and feeling heavy, and a bit nauseus and bloated this mornign my temp dropped dramaitically to my coverline temp and the nausea has gone but the crampiness is still there. BBs are still a little sore but no too bad. It can't be AF though - the very earliest she is due is saturday and it is often 2/3 days after that. I know this is my first month but shouldn't temp normally drop nearer AF - I'm only 8DPO and AF isn't due for at least 5 days! I'm so confused. Could this be just because I had to get up early this mornign as it's the dreaded first day back at work? Or could it be an implantation dip (assuming it goes back up tomorrow)? But if it is then why have I been feeling so PM when I never do this much before AF?

 i feel the same i hate that pg and af symptoms are the same, its like someone trying to fool us, grr lol... i always get symptoms, but for some reason this month we bd'd sooo much lol but i feel NOTHING :S why is this? :rofl:

oh and sorry to be soo blonde, how to u get ur ticky things on your post?


----------



## kissingtoast

Nice to know we're all frustrated together lol! :hugs:
I'm in the TTC chat room if anyone fancies a chat!


----------



## Frankers

sorry girls but I want a ticker on my profile and apparently I have to do 5 posts before I can so I'm sticking in a couple of bookmarkers here...


----------



## Frankers

and this shoud be th last one!


----------



## pinkbow

hey i need some help with my bbt temps, they are out of control im 6dpo and my temps jus keep rising lol....

cd13 - 97.0
cd14 - 97.0 (+opk)
cd15 - 97.3 (+opk)
cd16 - 97.4
cd17 - 97.4
cd18 - 97.9
cd19 - 97.9
cd20 - 98.2 (today)

what do u think, i thought i was supposed to level off? lol


----------



## jo_79

does anyone know if sensitive teeth is a symptom? or am i clutching at straws :rofl:


----------



## buttercup1

Hey, just thought id update everyone, got a :bfp: today!!


----------



## pinkbow

buttercup1 said:


> Hey, just thought id update everyone, got a :bfp: today!!

CONGRATS!!:happydance:


----------



## Hope 4 Second

Congratulations, buttercup1!

:dust:


----------



## pinkbow

jo_79 said:


> does anyone know if sensitive teeth is a symptom? or am i clutching at straws :rofl:


hey omg how weird is that ive been complaining to OH about how sensitive my teeth have been since yesterday....i hope it could be a symptom and not jus all the xmas dinners lol :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

*jo_79* ever since I got my :bfp: actually even before I got my :bfp: in the tww I had and still have really really sensitive teeth so much so I have to wash my mouth in warm water which isn't good I know but the pain is unbearable. I swear it's the baby.

*rachydaz* rising temps are what you are looking for :happydance: so be pleased!!!!


----------



## pinkbow

Pippin said:


> *jo_79* ever since I got my :bfp: actually even before I got my :bfp: in the tww I had and still have really really sensitive teeth so much so I have to wash my mouth in warm water which isn't good I know but the pain is unbearable. I swear it's the baby.
> 
> *rachydaz* rising temps are what you are looking for :happydance: so be pleased!!!!

yay thanks!, that makes me feel better, ive never had my temp rise this high, i normally get 3 highs then jus sorta levels off so hopin this is a good thing... :dust: :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## jo_79

rachydaz said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know if sensitive teeth is a symptom? or am i clutching at straws :rofl:
> 
> 
> hey omg how weird is that ive been complaining to OH about how sensitive my teeth have been since yesterday....i hope it could be a symptom and not jus all the xmas dinners lol :rofl:Click to expand...

i thought i was just plucking random symptoms from my body lol fingers crossed then!


----------



## kissingtoast

FX both Rachydaz, Jo_79!! And me of course! And anyone else testing in the next few days!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkbow

kissingtoast said:


> FX both Rachydaz, Jo_79!! And me of course! And anyone else testing in the next few days!!!!!!!

hey thanks for the fx kissingtoast...im goin 2 try and wait till friday but i might cav and start on wed haha, i have no patience at all.... lets pray to mr storky for our :bfp: :dust: :dust: to all


----------



## jo_79

Im testing tomorrow morning - not really got many symptoms though. Mega sore bb's and they've grown - they're not exactly small anyway :rofl:, got sensitive teeth, niggling headache and increased cm. :witch: is due wednesday.


----------



## NIFFY1

hi im new and due t
e 10-13th jan good luck 2 evry1 i think i oved 26-28 the last couple days been getting cramps on anf of think it may come early


----------



## Oushka

Congrats Buttercup!

Still have af feelings... little bit of cramping etc but still nothing. Am going to hold off testing until Thursday for sure - give :witch: a chance to show her ugly head.


----------



## jo_79

TMI but i just went for a wee and when i wiped there was pinky cm :witch: due wednesday so reckon this is the start of her :(


----------



## kissingtoast

jo_79 said:


> TMI but i just went for a wee and when i wiped there was pinky cm :witch: due wednesday so reckon this is the start of her :(

Oh no! I hope its just spotting n won't turn into :witch:!!


----------



## sarah1989

Well end of the day still and no sign of :witch:. Tested earlier and got a :bfn:. Will be testing in a couple days if af hasnt shown up. Symptoms I have had this past week are:
- restless nights
- extremely tired (and sleeping in later than usual)
- sore bb's
- sensitive nipples (yesterday and today)
- really sore teeth & bleeding gums *which until today did not know was a symptom*
- peeing alot more, (tmi) usually only go 3 maybe 4 times a day, now is 6 or 7.

Good Luck Ladies, Hope We All Get Our :bfp: VERY SOON!!

*Congratulations Buttercup!!*: Have a Happy & Healthy 9 months
*joe_79*: Hope it isnt :witch: and that you get your :bfp:!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Hey ladies sorry i haven't been on today but i was with my husband at our lawyers almost all day!! So how is every1 i caved and bought two more tests today although i probably wont need them as it feels like af is about to show any minute so0o i don't know!!! Well I still have this one weird symptom that keeps making me think back to my first!! I usually can hold it in when i first wake up but for the past three days i have been opening my eyes and RUNNING to the bathroom DH was using the potty yesterday morning and i kicked him out of the bathroom b/c i had to pee so bad ( i even tried going when i lay down to go to bed and not drinking nothing but i still had to pee real bad!) as far as anything else This is tmi but i haven't really had much cm but it is either creamy or watery and i am unable to have a bm so i don't know whats going on but we will see!!!!!


----------



## GLD

me - jan 18th


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

-BUMP- Anyone


----------



## jo_79

no :witch: so far and no more pink stuff lol so i think i'll wait to test on thursday if she doesnt turn up


----------



## posh

Can I be added? I have 2/3 days till :witch: turns up, although I think I will be out of the race this month :cry:


----------



## aflight84

cd21 tests today and testing in a week bring it on! hehe


----------



## Oushka

Morning all :)

Still no :witch: but (tmi) lots of creamy cm, twinges in my HUGE breasts :rofl: I LOVE saying that & whereas Id normally be a cow right about now Im in a jovial mood :dance: Im full of motivation to get things done today - thats unusual as I tend to hide away & grump to myself in the days leading up to af.
Im still hvaing that af pending heavy feeling & Im sure its on its way but I guess I cant change that now. Nothing showing so far so trying to stay positive.
Is anyone testing today?

I cant help TTC2ndJoy but Ive had creamy & watery cm for the last few days too, tho quite a lot of it. Ive also been peeing more frequently but that could be due to the amount of hot ribena Ive consumed since its currently -7degs here. I hope you get your answers soon :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

I suppose I can gab here, don't really have a test date now. Tested Monday (11dpo) and it was a BFN. No signs of the witch but I've learned not to expect anything at all when it comes to her. She'll show up with no warning if she wants and she's been known to show up 4 days early as well. She showed up 10dpo last month. Well she's not here, so I am still in the game I guess.

I think I may test again this weekend sometime if she doesn't show up on Thursday. Ticker says I can test on Wednesday. I think I might be pregnant but then I change my mind.


----------



## Forever 3

Well ladies I am 10dpo and a POAS addict so I could not help but do one today and the result was.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:bfp:
So i done another 3 and all clear as the day :bfp:, 2 x cheap ic, and a FRER,

So it official Im pregnant

:cloud9::cloud9:

I still cant believe it, The pre seed worked,

get it ordered ladies, its magical stuff.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Im so excited i have not stopped shaking all day:cloud9:

:hug:

Hope all you lovely ladies still waiting also get your :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## jo_79

Forever 3 said:


> Well ladies I am 10dpo and a POAS addict so I could not help but do one today and the result was.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfp:
> So i done another 3 and all clear as the day :bfp:, 2 x cheap ic, and a FRER,
> 
> So it official Im pregnant
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I still cant believe it, The pre seed worked,
> 
> get it ordered ladies, its magical stuff.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Im so excited i have not stopped shaking all day:cloud9:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies still waiting also get your :bfp:
> 
> :hug:

Congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## boonies86

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo_79

Forever 3 do you really think the pre seed works? Ive seen a few posts about it but didnt know whether or not to give it a go?


----------



## Forever 3

jo_79 said:


> Forever 3 do you really think the pre seed works? Ive seen a few posts about it but didnt know whether or not to give it a go?

Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Oushka

Forever 3 said:


> Well ladies I am 10dpo and a POAS addict so I could not help but do one today and the result was.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfp:
> So i done another 3 and all clear as the day :bfp:, 2 x cheap ic, and a FRER,
> 
> So it official Im pregnant
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I still cant believe it, The pre seed worked,
> 
> get it ordered ladies, its magical stuff.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Im so excited i have not stopped shaking all day:cloud9:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies still waiting also get your :bfp:
> 
> :hug:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs: Congratulations!!! Im so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mrs T

Forever 3 said:


> Well ladies I am 10dpo and a POAS addict so I could not help but do one today and the result was.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfp:
> So i done another 3 and all clear as the day :bfp:, 2 x cheap ic, and a FRER,
> 
> So it official Im pregnant
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I still cant believe it, The pre seed worked,
> 
> get it ordered ladies, its magical stuff.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Im so excited i have not stopped shaking all day:cloud9:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies still waiting also get your :bfp:
> 
> :hug:

Congratulations...... we used Preseed this month I hope it brings me luck to xx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Do you all think i should test ??


----------



## cazd

Hey you! - CONGRATS !!!
I've been reading through the posts and clocked a few pages back that you've got exactly the same cycle as me - OV on the 28th. I saw that someone suggested a quick test couldn't hurt and was all ready to post to say I'll join you with an early test (my AFs due on Weds 12th Jan).... But you're PG !!!
I've got no symptoms at all so I've no hope this month but we've only just decided to TTC so we'll start properly at the end of this month.
I've just started taking pregnacare so I'll keep an eye on temps and see if it has the same effect on me. 

I'll be investing in opks - but what's Pre-seed?


----------



## cazd

Can early testing bring on false BFPs?
I've only tested in my teens when i definitely didn't want a positive!
Now... if I got a wrong result I'd be gutted...

What're you going to do TTCSECONDJOY?
When's your AF due?


----------



## jenn-ifer

cazd said:


> Can early testing bring on false BFPs?
> I've only tested in my teens when i definitely didn't want a positive!
> Now... if I got a wrong result I'd be gutted...
> 
> What're you going to do TTCSECONDJOY?
> When's your AF due?

taking a test & receiving a positive early all depends on the person taking the test. you can in fact receive a negative all the way up until af is due. you can also receive a negative a couple days after you miss your first period. so it completely depends on the amount of hcg in your system, and it just depends on the person in general. 

i have always known pre-seed as a vaginal lubricant. but the ladies yesterday explained it can actually provide an ideal environment for the spermie's to swim in. giving them adequate lubricant to catch that egg. hearing this made me order some yesterday when i was online. so give it a try.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well I tested and :bfn: its ok tho because i kinda knew it was going to be but i guess now i am just waiting for :witch:


----------



## cazd

Thanks for that!
We planned to start TTC this month so an early BFP would be quite a surprise.
(And very nearly an immaculate conception!)
Over in WTT I've had every PG symptom under the sun most months but none this month. I'll just wait for AF on the 12th and go from there.

Let me know how you get on with the preseed?!


----------



## cazd

Oh No!
:cry:

TTC must be so emotional.


----------



## Forever 3

Mrs T said:


> Forever 3 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am 10dpo and a POAS addict so I could not help but do one today and the result was.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfp:
> So i done another 3 and all clear as the day :bfp:, 2 x cheap ic, and a FRER,
> 
> So it official Im pregnant
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I still cant believe it, The pre seed worked,
> 
> get it ordered ladies, its magical stuff.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Im so excited i have not stopped shaking all day:cloud9:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies still waiting also get your :bfp:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Congratulations...... we used Preseed this month I hope it brings me luck to xxClick to expand...



Good luck hun, yes i do think pre seed done the job!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Congrats Forever3 thats excellent news! I wish all the best.

By the way if you dont mind me asking, how long were you ttc for?


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Note for TTCSECONDJOY, dont give up yet, its not over till AF arrives. In my last pregnancy I didnt get a postive result until 4/5 days after AF was due.

Im still wishing for you.


----------



## kissingtoast

Hopeful mummy said:


> Note for TTCSECONDJOY, dont give up yet, its not over till AF arrives. In my last pregnancy I didnt get a postive result until 4/5 days after AF was due.
> 
> Im still wishing for you.

Yes, i didn't get :bfp: until 7 days after :witch: due!


----------



## samzi

Hi all,

I will be testing at the end of the month if no sign of AF. i had a mc a month ago now and last few days been feeling really sick etc. 

Got a few symptoms like when i was preg last time but dont wanna think too much about em iykwim. Though i did have pink when i wiped after the loo this arvo and had nothing since(same as last month too), and have twinges on my right hand side, also like i did last month. I have no idea when shes due or anything hence why im testing at the end of this month if still no sign.

Goodluck guys hope you get your BFP's!


----------



## wantingmore

Forever 3:

This was my first month to use Pre seed. I am on cd22 and hoping for a :bfp:
So glad to see there is success with Pre seed.
Thanks for sharing your story and CONGRATS!!! 
Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Pippin

*CONGRATULATIONS FOREVER 3*

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Best news ever guys:mail:


----------



## pinkbow

congrats on the :bfp: 

we used pre seed this month for the first time, it was great :rofl: hopefully have the same luck :):)

altho ive had bad hot flushes 2day, i hope its not AF coming early!!!! anyone know what thiscould mean?

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Forever 3

Hopeful mummy said:


> Congrats Forever3 thats excellent news! I wish all the best.
> 
> By the way if you dont mind me asking, how long were you ttc for?

Thanks hun:hugs:

We were trying for 10 months!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

Congrats Forever :D


----------



## Forever 3

Pippin said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOREVER 3*
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Best news ever guys:mail:

I love it babe!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pippin also used preseed for the first month and got her :bfp:,:hugs:

Ladies i highly recommend that those who have not yet used it get it on order now, its not just for those who dont get ewcm, i get plenty of that the reason i used it is because it helps them travel easier to get to the egg!:happydance: and hopefully that :bfp::hugs:


----------



## Forever 3

wantingmore said:


> Forever 3:
> 
> This was my first month to use Pre seed. I am on cd22 and hoping for a :bfp:
> So glad to see there is success with Pre seed.
> Thanks for sharing your story and CONGRATS!!!
> Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.


Sending all my luck your way:hugs:


----------



## msangie11

CONGRATULATIONS Forever 3. :happydance: I am so pleased for you, what a lovely start to the New Year!!!

And I think you have sold me on Preseed too. If I don't get a BFP next week I will definitely get some. Where is the best place to buy it?


----------



## sarah1989

Congratulations On Your :bfp: Forever 3!!!
Wishing The Rest Of Us Ladies Luck On Ours!!


----------



## Forever 3

msangie11 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Forever 3. :happydance: I am so pleased for you, what a lovely start to the New Year!!!
> 
> And I think you have sold me on Preseed too. If I don't get a BFP next week I will definitely get some. Where is the best place to buy it?

Ebay from a seller called babymad:hugs:

Thanks:hugs:


----------



## pinkbow

i got mine from amazon(i got free 10miu pregnancy tests with it lol) i got the reusable tube as thought would last longer than just the sachets... i hope it works for us this month!!! :)


----------



## msangie11

Forever 3 said:


> msangie11 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Forever 3. :happydance: I am so pleased for you, what a lovely start to the New Year!!!
> 
> And I think you have sold me on Preseed too. If I don't get a BFP next week I will definitely get some. Where is the best place to buy it?
> 
> Ebay from a seller called babymad:hugs:
> 
> Thanks:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm logging onto Ebay as I type. Thanks honey. :hugs:


----------



## baby09

Congratulations forever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jo_79

I just ordered some. Think the :witch: will be here by the morning so it'll be here ready for next time!


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Forever3, brilliant news that you are pregnant. 

I used Pre-Seed this month for the first time too. I would recommend it and actually I wonder how I've never used anything like this before :blush:. I loved it.

My symptons so far are sore @@'s and feeling of period pains in my stomach. So could be AF or :bfp:, who knows.

Here's hoping for my :bfp: Fingers crossed!


----------



## mom2pne

I'm sorry I forgot to give you an update! I got my :bfp: on January 1st! I'm under the 5th as my testing day. Thank you!

GL to the rest of you and congrats on the :bfp: 's!


----------



## Hope 4 Second

Congratulations Forever3! 

I've read about the PreSeed, but we haven't tried it yet...


----------



## Hope 4 Second

Congratulations mom2pne!


----------



## Oushka

Once again CONGRATULATIONS Forever3!!!

Today has been a mixed bag, from feeling like :witch: was here at lunchtime I soon realised it wasnt. 
I just went to pee & there was some pinked tinged creamy cm when I wiped. Showered and checked cp and no more pink, no blood or anything. Just lots of creamy cm.
Cp is high & firm. My nipples feel like theyve been got at with a cheese grater, I have a slight ache from underarm to breast on both sides (which I havnt really had before) and my boobs are still huge. I also found myself on my knees enjoying the hot water on my back - then I realised I had backache... Thats not normal for me so I just dont know!

so... :muaha: Tomorrow I might have an answer... or maybe not!


----------



## nineena

CONGRATULATIONS girls!!!!! What wonderful news :-D xxx


----------



## nineena

dont think im on this list....can u put me down for 22nd plz xx


----------



## baby09

Hello i'm due on the 28th i think not sure whether to wait till then?after then? or before to test?? I think it'll end up way before lol x congrats to those with :bfp: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Wallie

Best of luck Oushka for tomorrow :hugs: Sounds promising!!


----------



## kissingtoast

Oushka said:


> Once again CONGRATULATIONS Forever3!!!
> 
> Today has been a mixed bag, from feeling like :witch: was here at lunchtime I soon realised it wasnt.
> I just went to pee & there was some pinked tinged creamy cm when I wiped. Showered and checked cp and no more pink, no blood or anything. Just lots of creamy cm.
> Cp is high & firm. My nipples feel like theyve been got at with a cheese grater, I have a slight ache from underarm to breast on both sides (which I havnt really had before) and my boobs are still huge. I also found myself on my knees enjoying the hot water on my back - then I realised I had backache... Thats not normal for me so I just dont know!
> 
> so... :muaha: Tomorrow I might have an answer... or maybe not!

Sounds good! FXd!! Love ur pic btw!!


----------



## Oushka

Thank you Wallie & Toasty. Still no af so keeping fingers crossed it stays away & I get a good result tomorrow.



kissingtoast said:


> Oushka said:
> 
> 
> Once again CONGRATULATIONS Forever3!!!
> 
> Today has been a mixed bag, from feeling like :witch: was here at lunchtime I soon realised it wasnt.
> I just went to pee & there was some pinked tinged creamy cm when I wiped. Showered and checked cp and no more pink, no blood or anything. Just lots of creamy cm.
> Cp is high & firm. My nipples feel like theyve been got at with a cheese grater, I have a slight ache from underarm to breast on both sides (which I havnt really had before) and my boobs are still huge. I also found myself on my knees enjoying the hot water on my back - then I realised I had backache... Thats not normal for me so I just dont know!
> 
> so... :muaha: Tomorrow I might have an answer... or maybe not!
> 
> Sounds good! FXd!! Love ur pic btw!!Click to expand...

Thanks, it was taken on our wedding day. It was blazing sunshine but freezing - I stood outside for hours, must have been so happy I couldnt feel the cold but the next day I had chillblains!


----------



## Pippin

Oushka without sounding too positive I had those symptoms too before my :bfp: not the spotting but the sore boobs by the arms in fact it made my arms ache to it was so bad around 11 dpo until about 20 dpo, plus they were heavy and hot. Now it's the nipples occasionally they feel like pins are being stuck in them! Ouch.

Both you and kissing toast are looking hopeful dare I say......


----------



## Pippin

By the way girls check out my pre seed poll in first tri, looks like everyone that used it got their :bfp: in the first two cycles of using it :happydance: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...d-you-use-pre-seed-you-got-your-bfp-poll.html


----------



## kissingtoast

Pippin said:


> By the way girls check out my pre seed poll in first tri, looks like everyone that used it got their :bfp: in the first two cycles of using it :happydance: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...d-you-use-pre-seed-you-got-your-bfp-poll.html

Interesting!!! Will be buying some if :witch: does arrive!


----------



## Kelley&Jason

Forever 3 said:


> Well ladies I am 10dpo and a POAS addict so I could not help but do one today and the result was.
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfp:
> So i done another 3 and all clear as the day :bfp:, 2 x cheap ic, and a FRER,
> 
> So it official Im pregnant
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I still cant believe it, The pre seed worked,
> 
> get it ordered ladies, its magical stuff.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Im so excited i have not stopped shaking all day:cloud9:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies still waiting also get your :bfp:
> 
> :hug:

CONGRATS...CONGRATS...CONGRATS:hug:


----------



## sarah1989

Symptom spotting:
- headache last night
Symptoms this past week since about 10dpo:
- sore boobs
- sensitive nipples
- very tired
- restless nights
- animals hanging around me more
- bloated
- gassy
- acne
- off and on nausea
- very moody/crying alot today about everything

Planning on testing Saturday again (after on monday) and am hoping by the doesnt show but a does. I am 15dpo today!

BEST OF LUCK LADIES!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

good luck keep us posted !!!


----------



## MommyMichele

Spotting now, not a good sign.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi, I've not been on for a while as I'm very confused about the whole thing and i'm pretty much biding my time until the 30th Jan or until AF arrives. (Hubby has banned me from testing until then now - it's his birthday so I think he'd like a BFP as well as his pressies lol).

I'm on CD23 at the moment (had a 40 day cycle last time, before that was on the pill) and last night had cramping and was really restless. Having trouble sleeping and generally a bit annoyed about my body lol. Haven't had any symptoms of OV (no symptoms whatsoever until yesterday!!) so maybe this is OV? 

Congratulations Forever 3 and FX Oushka! 
A


----------



## Oushka

Well, I guess today isnt bringing any answers afterall!

Still no :witch: so I tested with IC & fmu - There might be the _faintest_ of lines. So faint it wont even photograph so it could be me wishing it there I dont know!! I dotn really trust the IC's so would like to see a proper line before we get all happy about it. 
:shrug: 
I will get a frer later on. Tho I might wait until tomorrow to test with it - or even Friday... (FF says to test tomorrow).

At least :witch: didnt arrive in the night tho I wouldnt be half surprised to get it today. Will just have to wait - its due today and while I dont have any of my usual pms signs, she came early last month and caught me by surprise.

I woke up in the night with heartburn (unheard of, but we did have pie for dinner) and today my breasts are more tender (still huge) and I have a pins & needles type feeling (dont know how else to describe it) between my tummy button & hairline.

You know, the more I look at the test it looks bfn...


----------



## kissingtoast

Fxd Oushia it does sound promising!!

Still no spotting for me either!! :BFN: this morning with IC!


----------



## jo_79

Fingers crossed for you Oushka!!

That stupid :witch: got me today - full on!


----------



## WILSMUM

Well AF not here yet (expecting her yesterday, today or tomorrow) - no spotting or anything but today I feel short tempered and my nipples are feeling a bit sore and thats a pretty definite sign for me that shes on her way so we shall see what the rest of today and tomorrow brings and if still no sign Friday then I'll test then with fmu - fx but not feeling very hopeful!


----------



## msangie11

Morning, I'm feeling low today ladies and on the verge of tears for no apparent reason :cry:. I have a feeling that :witch: is on the way. FF says that I ovulated later on CD15 and that :witch: is due on 12th, but had ovulation have been CD11 like it has been for the last two months I would be due on tomorrow. I usually get spotting the day before :witch: so I'm sure the next few hours will tell if she is on her way.

If FF is right and I did ovulate on CD15 then my temperatures have been very strange as they are alternating between 36.6 and 36.7 daily and are not rising at all so I still don't hold out much hope for a :bfp: next week even if :witch: doesn't show tomorrow *sigh*.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Oushka

Thanks Toasty & Jo...

Heartburn is bloomin' awful :( just after 9am it came back and despite taking gaviscon its so bad now Ive had to come & sit down.
Took another test, a £shop cheapie - bfn :shrug:
I have soooo much to do today I was hoping to just get on & the day would pass quickly so I can test tomorrow, but the heartburn is a constant reminder!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Good luck to you all who are testing soon :)

Me and DF :sex: last night and will tonight, i'm due to Ov on the 9th but we are trying the "concieving a girl method," not sure if it will work but it wont hurt to try!

Will be testing on the 19th jan it's gunna be a looong wait :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## cazd

Just come over after 6 months in WTT and had the slightest chance of getting PG over xmas - couldn't resist buying some cheapie testers today.
:bfn: BOO

Oh welll... back to the original plan of TTC 'proper' next cycle.
Now waiting for :witch: on the 12th.

(But I might just test again tomorrow morning.... just to be sure!)


----------



## pinkbow

kissingtoast said:


> Fxd Oushia it does sound promising!!
> 
> Still no spotting for me either!! :BFN: this morning with IC!

boo to the :bfn: lol... the no spotting is a very good sign tho so fx'd hun 

2day has been weird for me, really low energy...and around 3pm had sudden nausea, thot "omg im gonna throw up" and still feeling it now on and off, eating seems to help :rofl:...also has slightest spotting this morning, and a 0.1 temp dip..mayb implantation?!?!....i wonder if this could be good...prob jus my body playing games on me as usual huh haha


----------



## cazd

oooh - a dip in temperature after ov?
Is that really a sign of implantation? How long after ov would that be?


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

ok ladies af is offically NOT here today i was cramping this morning and thought for sure she was comming and nothing this also happened yesterday!! I don't know tho i have not had any blood old or new


----------



## kissingtoast

rachydaz said:


> kissingtoast said:
> 
> 
> Fxd Oushia it does sound promising!!
> 
> Still no spotting for me either!! :BFN: this morning with IC!
> 
> boo to the :bfn: lol... the no spotting is a very good sign tho so fx'd hun
> 
> 2day has been weird for me, really low energy...and around 3pm had sudden nausea, thot "omg im gonna throw up" and still feeling it now on and off, eating seems to help :rofl:...also has slightest spotting this morning, and a 0.1 temp dip..mayb implantation?!?!....i wonder if this could be good...prob jus my body playing games on me as usual huh hahaClick to expand...

Eating is meant to help PG sickness (except anything milky) i've been told so sounds good! Could well be implantation spotting especially if it stops!
FXd hun! We could b bump buddies if we both get our :bfp:


----------



## samzi

Goodluck hun!

Ive had no more pink business since yesterday lunch time. Still been feeling sick, and almost was this morning!. Finding it difficult to do a number 2 lol which is what happened last month also. Got to admit i did a cheapie test this morn and it was neg, no idea when to test. Any idea?


----------



## kissingtoast

samzi said:


> Goodluck hun!
> 
> Ive had no more pink business since yesterday lunch time. Still been feeling sick, and almost was this morning!. Finding it difficult to do a number 2 lol which is what happened last month also. Got to admit i did a cheapie test this morn and it was neg, no idea when to test. Any idea?

Every 2-3 days they say - but if ur me n addicted to POAS then everyday with ICs!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

anybody need me to update your status there are alot of ladies that haven't reported their results (lets hope they are just too excited from their :bfp: s


----------



## samzi

kissingtoast said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck hun!
> 
> Ive had no more pink business since yesterday lunch time. Still been feeling sick, and almost was this morning!. Finding it difficult to do a number 2 lol which is what happened last month also. Got to admit i did a cheapie test this morn and it was neg, no idea when to test. Any idea?
> 
> Every 2-3 days they say - but if ur me n addicted to POAS then everyday with ICs!!Click to expand...

Well im going away for a few days tomorrow and back monday, so i may test on the tues morning if no AF.


----------



## Pippin

TTCSECONDJOY have you POAS today, tell all PLEASE!!!! I'm so glad she hasn't showed!!!!! :happydance:

I know two people with ovulation dips on their temp chart so thats such a good sign rachydaz !!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

No i did not poas today !!!! I did yesterday morning and :bfn: i am starting to get Scared to poas again i don't know whats going on i had cramps yesterday and this morning but they go away when af is coming the come on strong and stay for exactly 24 hours!!


----------



## pinkbow

Pippin said:


> TTCSECONDJOY have you POAS today, tell all PLEASE!!!! I'm so glad she hasn't showed!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know two people with ovulation dips on their temp chart so thats such a good sign rachydaz !!!


ooo im feelin a little bit better now hearing that, i was like noooo AF is coming super early!

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Forever 3

rachydaz said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> TTCSECONDJOY have you POAS today, tell all PLEASE!!!! I'm so glad she hasn't showed!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know two people with ovulation dips on their temp chart so thats such a good sign rachydaz !!!
> 
> 
> ooo im feelin a little bit better now hearing that, i was like noooo AF is coming super early!
> 
> thanks :thumbup:Click to expand...

I had a temp dip at 8dpo have a look at my chart:hugs:


----------



## pinkbow

Forever 3 said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> TTCSECONDJOY have you POAS today, tell all PLEASE!!!! I'm so glad she hasn't showed!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know two people with ovulation dips on their temp chart so thats such a good sign rachydaz !!!
> 
> 
> ooo im feelin a little bit better now hearing that, i was like noooo AF is coming super early!
> 
> thanks :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I had a temp dip at 8dpo have a look at my chart:hugs:Click to expand...


i took a look, u used pre seed this month didnt ya?...oo look likes promising for me then :)


----------



## Pippin

TTCSECONDJOY AF cramps can be a pregnancy sign in fact most people get it, so I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you.

I used pre seed and got my :bfp: check out my poll in first tri..... I think they should pay me for advertising :rofl:. Loads of women got their :bfp: using for the first/second time. Go check it out! And good luck!


----------



## Forever 3

rachydaz said:


> Forever 3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> TTCSECONDJOY have you POAS today, tell all PLEASE!!!! I'm so glad she hasn't showed!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know two people with ovulation dips on their temp chart so thats such a good sign rachydaz !!!
> 
> 
> ooo im feelin a little bit better now hearing that, i was like noooo AF is coming super early!
> 
> thanks :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I had a temp dip at 8dpo have a look at my chart:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i took a look, u used pre seed this month didnt ya?...oo look likes promising for me then :)Click to expand...


Yes 1st month using it been TTC for 10 months, good luck hun:hugs:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

at times i feel like i might be and then other times it feels like af is comming I have no clue!!!!


----------



## sarah1989

Well still no sign of AF today. 2 Days Late (15dpo) now, and I am trying hard not to test again until Saturday! Man oh Man its hard lol. Still same symtoms as this past wekk, nothing new to report! Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## samzi

Just been to the loo and there was pink when i wiped again, same as yday no darker Whats going on lol


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congrats to Forever3 and anyone else who has been successful in getting their :bfp:!!

Im still not quite sure whats going on, as first ttc for #1. I have posted before details were something like this:

LMP - 22 Dec
DTD - 2/3 Jan

FF states that best conception date was 3 Jan, with fertile being 1-6 Jan. So at least without knowing we were DTD on the right dates! 

The :witch: is due around 17 Jan ... 

Ive been having cramps, since 4 Jan, BBs seems to be bigger than norm, and are seriously getting on my nerves as wearing a bra is soooo uncomfortable esp at work, I cant wait to get home and get my comfies on lol. 

I also seem to have lost my appetite - which unlike me hehe, havent been eating much during the day, quick snack, but then looking forward to dinner in the eve; altho tonight was a bit hit n miss as I wasnt sure I could make myself eat it, but I did! Funny taste in my mouth too, which wont go away - bizarre. Ive not slept properly for 3 nights so quite tired, not so good when I had to go bk to wk on Mon, just as well they dont clock watch me eh lol!

Anyway, Ive ordered some POAS thingys off ebay, along with PG POAS, and a BB thermometer too ... didnt realise I needed all this stuff! They should all arrive tomorrow, so I was thinking maybe testing OPK and PG on Friday morning - what do you think or is it too early for one/both?

Sorry for gabbling on I know its late ... and its such a confusing thing this ol TTC malarky lol! :blush:

Any advice would be great ... thanks. 

Sending lots n lots of babydust to everyone! xxx

Off to try and :sleep: now, and before my laptop battery runs out! eek!
Night! x


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

ok ladies i was Sure af was here as a lil while ago i started to get super cramps and felt like i was leaking sorry if tmi but i checked and nothing i have no clue whats going on i have felt like there was a knot in my throat all day kind of a nauseous feeling but hell who knows any ideas ???


----------



## charliesmom

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> ok ladies i was Sure af was here as a lil while ago i started to get super cramps and felt like i was leaking sorry if tmi but i checked and nothing i have no clue whats going on i have felt like there was a knot in my throat all day kind of a nauseous feeling but hell who knows any ideas ???

Have you been temping? Might give you second set of indiciations if you're preg or not.

Typically you don't get nauseous so soon... those symptoms don't kick in until you're at around 6 weeks. Although, your BBs do begin to get swollen and tender very early on... and you get the need to pee a lot. That's when I could tell even before I got the positive that I was pregnant the last two times.


----------



## charliesmom

LittleMermaid said:


> so I was thinking maybe testing OPK and PG on Friday morning - what do you think or is it too early for one/both?

Save the OPK and just go straight to taking the HPT. You should be able to get a faint positive beginning on your 9th day after ovulation. If you think you ovulated around Jan 3-6, Friday would be a little too early. I know it's hard, but try to hold off until at least Monday, your 9th day.

And since you have your BB temp now, start temping immediately! It gives you a more accurate idea when you ovulated and IF you experienced implantation (temperature dip for one day and then temp continues to raise).
Couple the temping with OPKs then you have a fail-proof system for baby making!


----------



## readyforbaby

Well, I am out... two negative hpts. Now onto provera and clomid to try to get me ovulating again. Babydust ladies!!!

I'll be back!


----------



## Oushka

Nothing new here. Had a darker bfp last night but still inconclusive as have tested bfn twice this morning with fmu. Wondering if false positive, I just dont know. was an asda own brand test, pink dye and results came up within 3 mins. 

:hissy:

Breasts still massive, heartburn on & off, peeing a lot, a little bit of cramping but Im only feeling it cos Im looking for it. 
I slept for 14 hours last night - pretty much unheard of. I usually struggle to get 6 hours.
:witch: was due yesterday so I wouldnt be surprised to see her today.
Still have PMA - until the fat lady sings & all that!


----------



## kissingtoast

Oushka said:


> Nothing new here. Had a darker bfp last night but still inconclusive as have tested bfn twice this morning with fmu. Wondering if false positive, I just dont know. was an asda own brand test, pink dye and results came up within 3 mins.
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Breasts still massive, heartburn on & off, peeing a lot, a little bit of cramping but Im only feeling it cos Im looking for it.
> I slept for 14 hours last night - pretty much unheard of. I usually struggle to get 6 hours.
> :witch: was due yesterday so I wouldnt be surprised to see her today.
> Still have PMA - until the fat lady sings & all that!

Sounds good Hun!!! Still no sign of AF for me n my BBs r dead sore n I can't stop peeing! I had :BFN: again this morning! Fxd for us both!!


----------



## WILSMUM

Well after the feeling that AF was on her way yesterday - nothing - no spotting no nothing and DH and I DTD last night and the night before and thats usually a fool proof way of starting AF off is shes imminent so who knows! Am a couple of days late now and I can see DH starting to get excited and hopeful everytime he asks if theres any sign and I say no. Really hope this is it but also don't want to get my hopes up just for AF then to arrive!
Haven't tested yet - will see what today brings and then if still no sign will test first thing tomorrow.

Re symptoms - I don't really know - my boobs do seem to be getting in the way a bit just lately so mayb they have grown a little and Waterloo Road had me in tears last night - I can feel myself welling up now just thinking about it!!!!

Will keep you posted as to what happens tomorrow morning - fx!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thanks for the advice charliesmom, appreciate it! :o)

Tests and BBT will arrive in the post at home sometime today, so will have them all ready and raring to go lol! 

Its funny, I went into 2 chemists recently but couldnt bring myself to buy anything as I didnt want to be seen to be buying - coz you know as soon as your hand reaches for a test, someone you know will pop up behind you! Ah well, Looking forward to getting discretely packaged gifts tonight ... !

Thanks and lots of babydust to everyone too! xx


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm so excited for you girls with potential :bfp: 's......I have all 10 fingers crossed for you! 

For me however, the confusion continues. I had cramps again last night, worse than the night before. Other than that, and the fact that I can't seem to get enough sleep I'm great. Still in a really good mood, :cloud9: enjoying work, not getting down about eating nothing but special K for the last 4 days, and even the ice on the roads this morning didn't make me flap. I think I'm finally happy! lol. Took me flipping long enough! he he :rofl:

Still, holding off all the way to Jan 30th is still a very difficult thing, as if these cramps are OV then I'm on track for another 40 day cycle which means the ETA of the :witch: as expected on 23rd. Had loads of CM yesterday but no EWCM.....so don't really know. We shall find out soon! only 15 days to go!! Til then, help me to stay sane girls, and get your BFP's! he he

Good luck!!


----------



## samzi

Well the pink (when it comes) has turned into a vv light brown.. Here's hoping!


----------



## msangie11

I thought she was coming and she proved me right. :witch: has just arrived so I'm back to CD1 ladies :cry: It does explain my terrible weepy mood yesterday. At least I'm feeling normal again now and the dreaded 2ww is over.

I have decided that I am going to stop temping though as reading these charts are driving me barmy each month. I am going to check CM daily, use OPK and Preseed as I've been hearing such good things about it.

Off in search of some on Ebay now.


----------



## pinkbow

hey every 1...sorry 2 hear of AF gettin u msangie11!!....

feeling nausea's on and off again 2day and quite gassy :forl: and itcy @@'s, sorry for tmi haha nothing much else to report except was quite up and down in my mood last nite...got upset at smallest thing, OH not impressed with that lol goin 2 test tomoro so here's hopin for that wonderful :bfp: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well ladies still no sign of :witch: thought i would have woke up with her for sure since me and dh :sex: at about 1am usually that brings her on but that didn't work so i am still hanging on there!!!


----------



## samzi

Ok so i i think i m pregnant again. I am now getting more brown like last month and its a bit watery also. This is exactly what happened last month..

Going to test on tuesday if no sign of AF


----------



## nineena

Afternoon everyone....extra good luck for everyone on their :bfp:'s this month. I'm CD15 today and aside from the sore back i've had for over 2 months now still not feeing anything else which is a thankful first!!!!!! No idea how many days DPO i am as i havent yet delved into that region of TTC...YET lol but if it's supposed to be 14days before your period then going off Decembers AF i'm 4 DPO or 2DPO going off Novembers lol either way i'm aleegedely in the 2ww woohoo!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Oushka said:


> Nothing new here. Had a darker bfp last night but still inconclusive as have tested bfn twice this morning with fmu. Wondering if false positive, I just dont know. was an asda own brand test, pink dye and results came up within 3 mins.
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Breasts still massive, heartburn on & off, peeing a lot, a little bit of cramping but Im only feeling it cos Im looking for it.
> I slept for 14 hours last night - pretty much unheard of. I usually struggle to get 6 hours.
> :witch: was due yesterday so I wouldnt be surprised to see her today.
> Still have PMA - until the fat lady sings & all that!

Hon it's quite difficult to get a dark flase positive. The ones you used this morning were they the same brand. If they are IC's they don't seem to be as good as the asda ones and some are 25 imu not 10!!! Good luck and hang in there. xxxx


----------



## Pippin

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Well ladies still no sign of :witch: thought i would have woke up with her for sure since me and dh :sex: at about 1am usually that brings her on but that didn't work so i am still hanging on there!!!

I know what you mean it used to happen to me. I have my fingers crossed tightly for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## sarah1989

Well Ladies, still no sign of AF after 4 days... Trying to hold out testing until tomorrow! Still have all the same symptoms as before. 

- restless nights
- extremely tired (and sleeping in later than usual)
- sore bb's
- sensitive nipples (yesterday and today)
- really sore teeth & bleeding gums 
- peeing alot more, (tmi) usually only go 3 maybe 4 times a day, now is 6 or 7.
- more headaches
- heightened smell
- off and on nausea (usually goes away after eating)
- I rarely burp, and now I am doing it all the time. Not sure if this is a symptom or not, but I have it lol

Really hoping for a :bfp: tomorrow!! Good Luck Ladies


----------



## kissingtoast

rachydaz said:


> hey every 1...sorry 2 hear of AF gettin u msangie11!!....
> 
> feeling nausea's on and off again 2day and quite gassy :forl: and itcy @@'s, sorry for tmi haha nothing much else to report except was quite up and down in my mood last nite...got upset at smallest thing, OH not impressed with that lol goin 2 test tomoro so here's hopin for that wonderful :bfp: :dust: :dust:

FXd!!!! Sooooo want us to both get :bfp: together lol! :hug:


----------



## kissingtoast

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Well ladies still no sign of :witch: thought i would have woke up with her for sure since me and dh :sex: at about 1am usually that brings her on but that didn't work so i am still hanging on there!!!

!!!! FXd!!! So excited for all these girlies with possibles at the moment! Its gr8!


----------



## kissingtoast

samzi said:


> Ok so i i think i m pregnant again. I am now getting more brown like last month and its a bit watery also. This is exactly what happened last month..
> 
> Going to test on tuesday if no sign of AF

Sounding good! FXd! Ur only up the A46 from me lol! Maybe we'll both get our :bfp: this month!!


----------



## kissingtoast

sarah1989 said:


> Well Ladies, still no sign of AF after 4 days... Trying to hold out testing until tomorrow! Still have all the same symptoms as before.
> 
> - restless nights
> - extremely tired (and sleeping in later than usual)
> - sore bb's
> - sensitive nipples (yesterday and today)
> - really sore teeth & bleeding gums
> - peeing alot more, (tmi) usually only go 3 maybe 4 times a day, now is 6 or 7.
> - more headaches
> - heightened smell
> - off and on nausea (usually goes away after eating)
> - I rarely burp, and now I am doing it all the time. Not sure if this is a symptom or not, but I have it lol
> 
> Really hoping for a :bfp: tomorrow!! Good Luck Ladies

Sounding hopeful!!! Along with TTCSecondJoy, RachDaz, Oushka, myself and a few others!!! Roll on the :bfp:s!!!!!!!


----------



## boonies86

kissingtoast said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i i think i m pregnant again. I am now getting more brown like last month and its a bit watery also. This is exactly what happened last month..
> 
> Going to test on tuesday if no sign of AF
> 
> Sounding good! FXd! Ur only up the A46 from me lol! Maybe we'll both get our :bfp: this month!!Click to expand...

hey i live just off A46 to!!!! theres hope for me yet!!!:happydance:


----------



## pinkbow

how sensitive are my teeth! the oh got us mcd's jus now and i couldnt eat it all as my teeth hurt so much...i can taste blood in my mouth 2(have really bad cotton mouth aswell)...what is my body doing? haha...im hopin it is all good things...i want all the girlies who r lookin good for :Bfp:s to get it this month...pleeease mr storky :rofl:


----------



## kissingtoast

rachydaz said:


> how sensitive are my teeth! the oh got us mcd's jus now and i couldnt eat it all as my teeth hurt so much...i can taste blood in my mouth 2(have really bad cotton mouth aswell)...what is my body doing? haha...im hopin it is all good things...i want all the girlies who r lookin good for :Bfp:s to get it this month...pleeease mr storky :rofl:

Yay!!! sounding gud hun!!! FXd for :bfp: 2moz!!!!! I'll be waiting for ur update!


----------



## Frankers

Hi Girls,

well, after suspecting I may be pregnant, the symptoms went away and I managed to convince myself I wasn't pregnant! Well last night I went to my trampolining class and did a front drop (basically landing on the trampoline on my front) and oh my god did my my BBs hurt. I just couldn't do it. And then in the bath I noticed little blue veins on them, and they're bigger - I'm popping out of my bra already!

so having persuaded myself I wouldn't tst until tomorrow - I did a FRER a couple of hours ago. and guess what







BFP




I'm in shock. It's definitely 2 lines, even husband can see it. I keep looking at it to check it's still there!


----------



## baby09

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarah1989

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp: FRANKERS!! Have a Happy and Healthy 9 Months!!


----------



## teramesue

:happydance::happydance:congrats, dear!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Oushka

Pippin said:


> Oushka said:
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Had a darker bfp last night but still inconclusive as have tested bfn twice this morning with fmu. Wondering if false positive, I just dont know. was an asda own brand test, pink dye and results came up within 3 mins.
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Breasts still massive, heartburn on & off, peeing a lot, a little bit of cramping but Im only feeling it cos Im looking for it.
> I slept for 14 hours last night - pretty much unheard of. I usually struggle to get 6 hours.
> :witch: was due yesterday so I wouldnt be surprised to see her today.
> Still have PMA - until the fat lady sings & all that!
> 
> Hon it's quite difficult to get a dark flase positive. The ones you used this morning were they the same brand. If they are IC's they don't seem to be as good as the asda ones and some are 25 imu not 10!!! Good luck and hang in there. xxxxClick to expand...

Yes, I used an asda own brand and a superdrug (one of each last night & this morning), the asda ones both showed +ve... but the superdrug bfn.
Ive run out of IC's & not ordering anymore so Ive bought out the stock of asda & superdrug in local town :rofl:

Ive been spotting all afternoon, brown/pinkish, still lots of creamy cm but I think af is on her way.
The false bfp's are very believable, but nothing else is even showing a faint line. 

:shrug:


----------



## Oushka

Congratulations Frankers! :hugs:

Hope you have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## sjmclean

Hi there, got a bit of a dilemma which is leaving me very confused to say the least.
I ovulated on 18 Dec (confirmed with ov test) so bd, bd, bd lol
Then nothing...did notice a lot of white cm for a few days after that, but no sore breasts or anything, they normally kill me!
AF was due on 1 Jan....nothing and no pain hmmmm
On Monday I had some pink cm (sorry) then white on Tue, and more pink last night (Wed) and back to white today
I have tested, last time about 3 days ago and bfn :-(
ANy ideas girls? 
Hope all are ok....x


----------



## kissingtoast

Oushka said:


> Yes, I used an asda own brand and a superdrug (one of each last night & this morning), the asda ones both showed +ve... but the superdrug bfn.
> Ive run out of IC's & not ordering anymore so Ive bought out the stock of asda & superdrug in local town :rofl:
> 
> Ive been spotting all afternoon, brown/pinkish, still lots of creamy cm but I think af is on her way.
> The false bfp's are very believable, but nothing else is even showing a faint line.
> 
> :shrug:

I've still got my FXd they're not false!! Many ppl get a little spotting when PG hun - stil not over til the fat :witch: sings! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Pippin

Oushka said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oushka said:
> 
> 
> Nothing new here. Had a darker bfp last night but still inconclusive as have tested bfn twice this morning with fmu. Wondering if false positive, I just dont know. was an asda own brand test, pink dye and results came up within 3 mins.
> 
> :hissy:
> 
> Breasts still massive, heartburn on & off, peeing a lot, a little bit of cramping but Im only feeling it cos Im looking for it.
> I slept for 14 hours last night - pretty much unheard of. I usually struggle to get 6 hours.
> :witch: was due yesterday so I wouldnt be surprised to see her today.
> Still have PMA - until the fat lady sings & all that!
> 
> Hon it's quite difficult to get a dark flase positive. The ones you used this morning were they the same brand. If they are IC's they don't seem to be as good as the asda ones and some are 25 imu not 10!!! Good luck and hang in there. xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, I used an asda own brand and a superdrug (one of each last night & this morning), the asda ones both showed +ve... but the superdrug bfn.
> Ive run out of IC's & not ordering anymore so Ive bought out the stock of asda & superdrug in local town :rofl:
> 
> Ive been spotting all afternoon, brown/pinkish, still lots of creamy cm but I think af is on her way.
> The false bfp's are very believable, but nothing else is even showing a faint line.
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmmm could be that the asda one is a lot more sensitive and the other one isn't picking it up yet. Hang in there and test in a few days. spotting can be perfectly normal early on in pregnancy so unless the full flow comes then you are okay and still in with a chance. Good luck. xxxx


----------



## Pippin

Frankers said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> well, after suspecting I may be pregnant, the symptoms went away and I managed to convince myself I wasn't pregnant! Well last night I went to my trampolining class and did a front drop (basically landing on the trampoline on my front) and oh my god did my my BBs hurt. I just couldn't do it. And then in the bath I noticed little blue veins on them, and they're bigger - I'm popping out of my bra already!
> 
> so having persuaded myself I wouldn't tst until tomorrow - I did a FRER a couple of hours ago. and guess what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in shock. It's definitely 2 lines, even husband can see it. I keep looking at it to check it's still there!

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Yvie

Hi! i'm new to this site, hope it's ok i post here, i've be TTC for 2 months, i'm on a 25 day cycle, currently on CD 15, AF due on the 18th, crossing my fingers!


----------



## Cracker

Hi Ladies
Well at last I ovulated, it seems I ovulate later than I thought and so am officially in the 2WW - boy I hope it goes fast!

I see there are a few :bfp:'s already - so congrats to anyone that has already got theres and FX for the rest of us!

My cycle buddy Dan-O got hers this cycle so am hoping it'll rub off on me!


----------



## pinkbow

Yvie said:


> Hi! i'm new to this site, hope it's ok i post here, i've be TTC for 2 months, i'm on a 25 day cycle, currently on CD 15, AF due on the 18th, crossing my fingers!

HEY!! welcome,ive not long been on this site(since beginning jan) and i think its great, girlies are lovely on here!!...GL hun :):) :dust:


----------



## Oushka

Welcome back to 2ww Cracker... lots of :dust: for you :hugs:


Cracker said:


> Hi Ladies
> Well at last I ovulated, it seems I ovulate later than I thought and so am officially in the 2WW - boy I hope it goes fast!

Thanks Pippin & Toasty.

Have been really busy all evening (bathing horses :rofl: ) so i couldnt run to the loo everytime I thought af had arrived... So imagine my surprise when I eventually went to pee to find no sign of :witch: still! 
Still a little spotting but only on tissue (sorry if tmi) and only once just now.

But... I took a frer too & it came up bfn.

I just hope :witch: doesnt turn up tomorrow - Ive got a big day & couldnt cope with the bare faced madam. Please wait until saturday if at all!


----------



## Hope 4 Second

Congratulations Frankers!

:dust: to everyone! I hope you all get a :bfp: soon!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jo_79

Oushka said:


> Welcome back to 2ww Cracker... lots of :dust: for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> Cracker said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Well at last I ovulated, it seems I ovulate later than I thought and so am officially in the 2WW - boy I hope it goes fast!
> 
> Thanks Pippin & Toasty.
> 
> Have been really busy all evening (bathing horses :rofl: ) so i couldnt run to the loo everytime I thought af had arrived... So imagine my surprise when I eventually went to pee to find no sign of :witch: still!
> Still a little spotting but only on tissue (sorry if tmi) and only once just now.
> 
> But... I took a frer too & it came up bfn.
> 
> I just hope :witch: doesnt turn up tomorrow - Ive got a big day & couldnt cope with the bare faced madam. Please wait until saturday if at all!Click to expand...

I keep checking back in this thread for your updates! Everything is crossed for you getting :bfp: soon!


----------



## samzi

Im going to test tues morn, so FX'd!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yvie said:


> Hi! i'm new to this site, hope it's ok i post here, i've be TTC for 2 months, i'm on a 25 day cycle, currently on CD 15, AF due on the 18th, crossing my fingers!



Welcome Yvie! Great support on here! Wishing you lots of babydust ... xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

So, I couldnt wait and wanted to be sure the gifts that arrived today, would work! I know, I know, it was prob too early HPT or even late OPK ... but I had to try! Needless to say, nothing on either, so great surprise really.

I think I OVd earlier in the week looking back at chart on FF so missed the window there. Never mind. So I guess I just need to wait until next week to HPT again ... fingers xd.

Still feeling a bit odd in the tummy region, which is confusing. Kinda convinced myself that nothing is happening now ... but then again lol ....!

Showed DH the tests that arrived, his first words were ... you're not are you (big grin) ... I said who knows! Ah well more practice me thinks ;oP

BD to everyone! xx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well ladies still no :witch: starting to get inpatient i really want to know whats going on in there!! The last time i tested was the 6th and it was :bfn: when do you ladies think i should test again??


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

bump**


----------



## GLD

hello ttcsecond.. im so glad to see someone online, when was you due and how many test have you done already?


----------



## xelatib

Looking back at that first page is pretty encouraging with all the:bfp::bfp: 's not for me yet. Just :bfn: all around. Don't want to waste anymore tests. Unless I start having some major symptoms or :witch: gets me I'm gonna try not to test for a while


----------



## GLD

i think im going to take a random test because i feel so weird these past couple of days


----------



## shoesnob

i'm new around here. I am going to test around Jan 24th. I am having some symptoms, but they could all be in my head.


----------



## aimee-lou

CD26 - update! -miscounted.....thought I was 25 but then looked and saw actually, it's 26!! Woohoo. 

No cramps last night, just a kind of sicky feeling which I still have now - i'm choosing to attribute any nausea to the fact that I'm eating special K and not a lot else lol. Can't be good but then again it seems to be agreeing with hubby who for the last 3 nights can't keep away......handy as I don't know if/when I'm ov'ing so covering all bases and BD'ing every other day (well ish ;-) ) until AF arrives or until his birthday on the 30th....only 20 days to go!!! 

Only other thing to mention is that last night I was watching a River Cottage re-run on Ch4 and I started to cry......twice!! Once at the beautiful lambs which were being born (they were gorgeous) and the second time at the children at the spring fair, who I saw as our children growing up in the South West (we're moving down there as soon as possible!) which just made me blub uncontrollably. I felt so foolish! Hubby keeps saying 'that's not good' and then grins from ear to ear! I think he's more excited than I am! I'm still in a great mood though, and even stress at work hasn't tainted it. If anything it's made me in even more of a sickly mood cos I've just said 'It's an opportunity for growth, not a bad thing' to my boss! God I sound like such a suck-up! :rofl: What do you reckon are the chances I'm 'glowing'? 

Good Luck Oushka! I can't believe that you haven't got your answer yet. FX'd for you hunny....lord knows you deserve it!!! :hugs:

Congratulations on the :bfp: Frankers! Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Cracker

Oushka said:


> Welcome back to 2ww Cracker... lots of :dust: for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> Cracker said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Well at last I ovulated, it seems I ovulate later than I thought and so am officially in the 2WW - boy I hope it goes fast!
> 
> Thanks Pippin & Toasty.
> 
> Have been really busy all evening (bathing horses :rofl: ) so i couldnt run to the loo everytime I thought af had arrived... So imagine my surprise when I eventually went to pee to find no sign of :witch: still!
> Still a little spotting but only on tissue (sorry if tmi) and only once just now.
> 
> But... I took a frer too & it came up bfn.
> 
> I just hope :witch: doesnt turn up tomorrow - Ive got a big day & couldnt cope with the bare faced madam. Please wait until saturday if at all!Click to expand...

Thanks Oushka! 

Sounds hopeful for you - have everything crossed for you today :hugs: Your chart looks great, implantation dip or what??!!
Also to you TTCSECONDJOY :happydance:


----------



## kissingtoast

Yeah, come on Ouska - i reckon you'll get ur :bfp: today or tomorrow!

I got :bfn: again but still no spotting - light cramps but think they're wind lol!


----------



## Oushka

Morning all.

Still spotting, nothing on pad, only when I wipe.
I _never_ spot before af but still feel she's on her way. I didnt test with fmu today, am going to wait & see what happens then test tomorrow if nothing more than spotting occurs.
Its the longest LP Ive had tho, usually around 11 days so so far 13/14LP is excellent.

Thank you Aimee-lou, Cracker & goodluck for anyone testing today! :dust:

Are you testing today TTCSECONDJOY? :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I didn't test today again!!! I AM SCARED!!!!!!!LOL still no :witch:


----------



## samzi

Im testing on Tues if still nothing, or maybe mon night when i get home


----------



## samzi

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> I didn't test today again!!! I AM SCARED!!!!!!!LOL still no :witch:

TEST TEST TEST:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I just don't want to see a :bfn: again i have had three already!!


----------



## samzi

Wait til tuesday (mon eve:p) and test when i do??


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

if the :witch: don't get me over the weekend i will probably test on Monday!! I am already on cd33 and my longest normal cycle is usually 35 days !!! had some cramping over the past 3 days but nothing showing the :witch:


----------



## samzi

Well i hope you catch this month. I have no idea if i have cos of the mc last month and everything but ive been having the same symptoms as then inc the brown dc etc. So will see.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

FX for you hope we get our :bfp:!!!!!

I am off to work talk to you ladies around 5-6 !!


----------



## pinkbow

hey!! well tested this morning and :bfn: booo!! still early tho only 10dpo today

symtoms so far, the most sensitive teeth EVER! and sore gums, BBs feel bigger, really sore back, jus cant get comfy at all, swollen hands and feet, and temps back up to 98.2 this morning. 

so im no sure what my body is doing this month lol

fx'd for all testing :dust:


----------



## kissingtoast

rachydaz said:


> hey!! well tested this morning and :bfn: booo!! still early tho only 10dpo today
> 
> symtoms so far, the most sensitive teeth EVER! and sore gums, BBs feel bigger, really sore back, jus cant get comfy at all, swollen hands and feet, and temps back up to 98.2 this morning.
> 
> so im no sure what my body is doing this month lol
> 
> fx'd for all testing :dust:

Damn it! I was convinced u were gonna get a :bfp: today lol!


----------



## Oushka

Thank you for al your support, goodwishes & babydust, alas, :witch: came today. :(

Im not upset, Im impressed my LP was so long (14 days as apposed to 11/12 previously) and the lack of pms has been nice. My hubbie is so lovely & we had a giggle at how much money we've spent buying condoms over the last 4 years - what a waste!

Good luck and lots of :dust: for everyone!


----------



## kissingtoast

Oushka said:


> Thank you for al your support, goodwishes & babydust, alas, :witch: came today. :(
> 
> Im not upset, Im impressed my LP was so long (14 days as apposed to 11/12 previously) and the lack of pms has been nice. My hubbie is so lovely & we had a giggle at how much money we've spent buying condoms over the last 4 years - what a waste!
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: for everyone!

Oh Hun i'm sooo sorry - damn that :witch:! FXd for next month!
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Oushka

kissingtoast said:


> Oushka said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hun i'm sooo sorry - damn that :witch:! FXd for next month!
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hon.
> 
> New cycle new hopeClick to expand...


----------



## sarah1989

Well I am 17 dpo today and did a test (my 2nd this cycle; first on 13dpo) and got another :bfn:. :cry:
I have all kinds of symptoms, and if I am not pregnant one would think seeing the :bfn: over and over, I would make myself realise I am not pregnant and the symptoms would go away and :witch: would show up. But still No sign of her anywhere.

My symptoms so far this cycle are: 
- increased headaches 
- sore boobs
- sensitive nipples
- very tired
- restless nights
- animals hanging around me more
- bloated
- gassy
- acne
- off and on nausea
- very moody/crying alot about everything! 

Anyone have any ideas?? I am so upset right now, this is the 9th cycle and I really thought this would be our month after everything I have been feeling!
 



Attached Files:







Jan. 9 - 17dpo.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 17









Jan. 9 - 17dpo invert.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## kissingtoast

sarah1989 said:


> Well I am 17 dpo today and did a test (my 2nd this cycle; first on 13dpo) and got another :bfn:. :cry:
> I have all kinds of symptoms, and if I am not pregnant one would think seeing the :bfn: over and over, I would make myself realise I am not pregnant and the symptoms would go away and :witch: would show up. But still No sign of her anywhere.
> 
> My symptoms so far this cycle are:
> - increased headaches
> - sore boobs
> - sensitive nipples
> - very tired
> - restless nights
> - animals hanging around me more
> - bloated
> - gassy
> - acne
> - off and on nausea
> - very moody/crying alot about everything!
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?? I am so upset right now, this is the 9th cycle and I really thought this would be our month after everything I have been feeling!

What length r ur cycles usually?? Ur symptoms sound very promising just may b too early to shown up on HPT - I'm still getting BFN n 3 day late so far! I was 7 days l8 last time b4 it showed up hun so don't give up hope!


----------



## sarah1989

kissingtoast said:


> sarah1989 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am 17 dpo today and did a test (my 2nd this cycle; first on 13dpo) and got another :bfn:. :cry:
> I have all kinds of symptoms, and if I am not pregnant one would think seeing the :bfn: over and over, I would make myself realise I am not pregnant and the symptoms would go away and :witch: would show up. But still No sign of her anywhere.
> 
> My symptoms so far this cycle are:
> - increased headaches
> - sore boobs
> - sensitive nipples
> - very tired
> - restless nights
> - animals hanging around me more
> - bloated
> - gassy
> - acne
> - off and on nausea
> - very moody/crying alot about everything!
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?? I am so upset right now, this is the 9th cycle and I really thought this would be our month after everything I have been feeling!
> 
> What length r ur cycles usually?? Ur symptoms sound very promising just may b too early to shown up on HPT - I'm still getting BFN n 3 day late so far! I was 7 days l8 last time b4 it showed up hun so don't give up hope!Click to expand...


My cycles are usually 33 days long, and I am 5 days late today. I am trying to stay positive cuz :witch: hasnt shown up yet.


----------



## kissingtoast

sarah1989 said:


> My cycles are usually 33 days long, and I am 5 days late today. I am trying to stay positive cuz :witch: hasnt shown up yet.

Sounds gud to me!! Especially if ur usually fairly regular at 33 days!


----------



## samzi

I think AF is on her way. Il be happy either way cos itl mean my body has sorted itself out after the m/c!

:D


----------



## Yvie

shoesnob said:


> i'm new around here. I am going to test around Jan 24th. I am having some symptoms, but they could all be in my head.

I know what you mean... ive been having some cramping POV, and i keep hoping, i'm also crazy hungry! friday i couldnt even finish my salad at lunch because i had a bagel BLT for breakfast. But fastforward this week and i could eat a full meal every 2 hours! had the same BLT for breakfast, a chicken wrap for lunch 2 hours ago, and i would eat another wrap right now. But like you say it could all be in my head :loopy:


----------



## pinkbow

why is my back so sore :(:( i can NOT get comfy, my hands n feet r all swollen 2...

what is my body doing :rofl:


----------



## mlyn26

:witch: due 23rd so am ovulating about now!!! Better get to :sex: over the next few days if i want to get a :bfp: instead!

Good luck everyone x
M


----------



## samzi

Well shes arrived.

Im happy my cycle has sorted itself out after the m/c

Full steam ahead for next month!

Goodluck all for the BFP!!


----------



## sarah1989

Well I am out. :witch: showed up just before dinner. Good Luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Still nothing ladies 

Symptoms:
Sore lower back
Sore bbs 
cramps on and off for about 4 days now 

One thing that i am worried about is cp is low and open but it is not soft it is hard an it seems to be larger then normal?? What could this mean?


----------



## scottishchick2

I'm on CD21 of a normal 32 day cycle. 2 days past OV so will test on the 23rd Jan if AF hasn't arrived by then. That's DD (7) b'day so would be a lovely present for her. Baby dust to all. X


----------



## charliesmom

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Still nothing ladies
> 
> Symptoms:
> Sore lower back
> Sore bbs
> cramps on and off for about 4 days now
> 
> One thing that i am worried about is cp is low and open but it is not soft it is hard an it seems to be larger then normal?? What could this mean?

I've been curious... how do you know what your cp is? do you do a test or feel around?
if you're pregnant, your cervix should definitely not be open...


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well then i guess this means af is coming :cry: This was the only thing that was making me think that i wasn't preggers and now that you say that it makes total sense!!


----------



## charliesmom

I had to look up "checking cervix positions" cuz I was not familiar with it at all... this is what I read on a site:

"When pregnancy occurs, the cervix will rise up and become soft, yet the os will remain tightly closed. This occurs at different times in different women. Some women may find that twelve days after ovulation their cervix will do this and is a probable pregnancy sign. Others won&#8217;t experience this until well after the pregnancy has been confirmed."

os = opening of uterus


----------



## turbo_mom

Oooh ladies I was going to take a break from here because I was looking into TTC far too much and starting to become obsessed.. but I can't stay away!
I am dissapointed to say that I don't think baby will happen this month. I test in 7 days (well AF due in 7 days) but have a strong feeling that it isn't our time. So much for having an 09.09.09 baby :(
BD on Monday and OV on tues/wed. And haven't BD since then. Too tired/lazy OH playing video games...but I will not lose hope! Anything can happen right?
Good luck ladies hope to see some bfp in the next week :)


----------



## kissingtoast

Still no :witch:, but :bfn: with both IC n FRER on my FMU today. CD31 of 27 day cycle!
BBs still sore at the sides. More testing tomorrow lol!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

:bfn: for me today on frer - just want the witch to turn up on time tomorrow so i can start a fresh month.


----------



## kissingtoast

NewYearNewMe said:


> :bfn: for me today on frer - just want the witch to turn up on time tomorrow so i can start a fresh month.

I know what you mean - i just wanna know 1 way or other n if :witch: comes at least i can think ahead to next months!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

really feel like she is coming - bad cramps - bring it on :witch:


----------



## cazd

Don't you just hate that... running to the loo every 10 minutes 'cos you think you've started. Damn thing drives me crazy.

I used to get little twinges to tell me it was on its way. Now I get nothing. Grr


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm so sorry to hear about all the BFN's.....at least though the new cycle brings a new time to try! Loads of pma to everyone this month girls! 

For me, CD27 is a bit non-descript. No cramps last night, just a little tummy ache. The Special K is working and I think I've slimmed a little so my bbs look bigger. They're not sore, or hard, or veiny, so I'm lost. :hissy:

Distinct lack of symptoms means I've lost all PMA at possibly having done it this month :cry: ......but never mind, just waiting for :witch: to arrive so I can see if my cycles are anywhere nearer normal. If she's still not here on the 30th then obv I'll test but not expecting to have to give Mr. Boots my money. 

Still could get that BFP but let's face it, with nothing to show either way.....can anyone tell me what's going on? :dohh:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

cazd said:


> Don't you just hate that... running to the loo every 10 minutes 'cos you think you've started. Damn thing drives me crazy.
> 
> I used to get little twinges to tell me it was on its way. Now I get nothing. Grr

I know! When I was on the pill -I could say "Ive come on" got to the toilet and low and behold there she was!

But now I have no idea she just springs it on me!:hissy:


----------



## samzi

Hi girls.

AF is here but shes really light and im not cramping. A bit odd.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Hey ladies i still haven't tested but still no :witch: however this morning i went to the bathroom (sorry if tmi) and i was checking cm as usually it would be clear around af and when i checked it was thick and white is this something i need to worry about or is this a good sign ?????


----------



## kissingtoast

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Hey ladies i still haven't tested but still no :witch: however this morning i went to the bathroom (sorry if tmi) and i was checking cm as usually it would be clear around af and when i checked it was thick and white is this something i need to worry about or is this a good sign ?????

Creamy is gud sign so I've read! FXd Hun


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I am still to nervous to test tho!!!!

I wanna know when you ladies think i could test and get an accurate answer!!


----------



## Forever 3

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> I am still to nervous to test tho!!!!
> 
> I wanna know when you ladies think i could test and get an accurate answer!!

18dpo:hugs:


----------



## Pippin

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: NOW!!!!! It's been weeks!!!! And creamy CM is good, mine was thick and sticky right before :bfp:


----------



## Forever 3

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Hey ladies i still haven't tested but still no :witch: however this morning i went to the bathroom (sorry if tmi) and i was checking cm as usually it would be clear around af and when i checked it was thick and white is this something i need to worry about or is this a good sign ?????


This is a good sign I have it in abundance!:hugs:


----------



## cazd

Oooh - Sounds exciting ! Could this be another BFP?????


----------



## pinkbow

well :bfn: this morning 11dpo boo...still early tho... stay away AF!!!! hehe


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I still haven't tested yet ladies but the white cm is beginning to be more and more as the time goes by!!!!! Hope this is good ohh and pippin it is sticky too YAY


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

well ladies last AF was the 8th of December and the one before that was the 4th of November!! This would make my cycle around 34 days this cycle is now on day 34 !!!!!!!!!!! Its looking good i am about 15dpo today i might test in the morning if still no af!!! Send me baby dust!!!!PLEASE


----------



## kissingtoast

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> well ladies last AF was the 8th of December and the one before that was the 4th of November!! This would make my cycle around 34 days this cycle is now on day 34 !!!!!!!!!!! Its looking good i am about 15dpo today i might test in the morning if still no af!!! Send me baby dust!!!!PLEASE

Yay! Sounding good hun! FXd for u!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Forever 3

Sending you lots of baby dust:hugs:


----------



## charliesmom

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> I am still to nervous to test tho!!!!
> 
> I wanna know when you ladies think i could test and get an accurate answer!!


Oh my gosh, I didn't know you haven't tested lol! I would have tested 3 days ago!!!

Go test now!


----------



## Pippin

:test: now and please put us out of misery TTCSECONDJOY!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

isn't it to late in the day to test now i only have a 25miu test !!!!


----------



## Kelley&Jason

I'm sooooo scared to test today too!! Been having lots of thick white cm all week also, bbs are soooo sore I couldn't sleep much last night. AF is due tues or weds. I think I'll test tomorrow am or is that too soon? I didn't know about the cm so that gives me hope but bbs were sore like this last month too so I fugured my hormons were acting wacky cause I just had the IUD removed.

Good luck to all my fellow testers....:hug:


----------



## Pippin

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> isn't it to late in the day to test now i only have a 25miu test !!!!

Goodness I don't know. I guess not, they are supposed to be used the day of your missed period, that's tomorrow isn't it? You're probably best waiting then. let us know in the morning. xxxx :dust: to you hon.


----------



## hopedance

hi guys, hope you don't mind if i join you in here. i have a mad unpredictable cycle, but guess from my CM i think i may have possibly ovulated yesterday, so that means for the first time ever (never been able to even guess about when i O'd before) i'm in the 2WW!!! it's kind of exciting - more exciting than testing at random like i usually do.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Yeat another :bfn: :cry:


----------



## kissingtoast

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Yeat another :bfn: :cry:

Yup, me too - lining up the :bfn:s now lol! IC today n FMU - tomorrow will try FRER again! FXd for us both! N for RACHDAZ n IRISH_EYES my chatroom buddies! N for everyone else waiting to test!!!! Go girls!
:hug:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hugs: Im so sorry ladies :( :hugs:


----------



## boonies86

hey everyone what do the letters of different tests stand for??? frer etc


----------



## Forever 3

boonies86 said:


> hey everyone what do the letters of different tests stand for??? frer etc


FRER - First response early response
CBdigi - Clear Blue digital


----------



## boonies86

oic and which one is best?? i 'borrow' mine from work they are clear blue but dunno any other details bout em!!! all show neg though :( hmmmmpfffff


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted in this thread for a very long time. Sorry about that. 

Well, I am CD27 8DPO and I tested with FRER and FMU today, :bfn:!!!! I know it was away too early to do that but I couldn't wait!!! So I vow I will not test until or if my AF is late. I don't think that I will get my :bfp: this cycle anyway. AF is due on 15th based on a 30 day cycle but was 31 days last cycle so that could be a missed calculation and FF has me down as being due on 18th. 

Last night I felt a bit sick and dizzy when going to bed. I had to stop half way up the stairs and sit down for a bit but that may have been because I was so tired. My temp rose to the highest it has ever been today. Just still not too sure about the 2 dips below coverline at 4 & 5 DPO. Although I do sleep with my mouth opened. 

Other symptoms that I have had this passed week are:
gassy, bloating, tender bbs, cramps as if taking AF, pain near armpits at the back, itches in belly as if they were coming from the inside, creamy stretchy cm, sharp shooting pains in tum.


----------



## florentinella

hi, 

I'm testing on the 22nd Jan - good luck to everyone!

:dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

CD28 - and Ive decided I need to start my own journal so I stop writing essays on here! 

Still nothing. A few spots and that's about it so I think AF is on her way judging by the break out. 

Just one question....should I test earlier than 40 days? I don't really know what to do? I'm supposed to be waiting until the 30th (hubby's birthday) but I hate the idea of disappointing him....although his pressies should soften the blow (Hugo XY aftershave and theatre tickets to see Blues Brothers!! :happydance: ) 

Got no symptoms of AF or of PG so I know it's probably a waste of time! I'm so confused :hissy:


----------



## Pippin

kissingtoast said:


> TTCSECONDJOY said:
> 
> 
> Yeat another :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Yup, me too - lining up the :bfn:s now lol! IC today n FMU - tomorrow will try FRER again! FXd for us both! N for RACHDAZ n IRISH_EYES my chatroom buddies! N for everyone else waiting to test!!!! Go girls!
> :hug:Click to expand...

Sorry you all got :bfn: but it's not over till the horrible witch shows!!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well ladies im out !! :witch: showed this morning!!! :cry: :cry:


----------



## aimee-lou

:hug:

Sorry to hear she turned up TTCSECONDJOY - onto the next cycle. Loads of Luck hun xx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

This is kind of a good thing ff has only got me ovulating for one day now instead of a possible 4 days !!!! kind of sorting my cycles out now!!!


----------



## pinkbow

wel :bfn: AGAIN...grr well only 12dpo, AF due on tues 13th so goin 2 try hold off till im late(hopefully)...:rofl: poas addict talkin hehe


----------



## Cracker

Sorry about your BFN TTCSECONDJOY but glad your cycles are sorting themselves out - well I am 5dpo and yesterday I ahd the most incredible shooting pains and twinges in my lower stomach for about an hour - then they stopped.

Other than that no other symptoms, except I am exhausted today and my temp is still really high - god I hope this is my month! :hug:


----------



## cazd

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Well ladies im out !! :witch: showed this morning!!! :cry: :cry:

Yep - Me too - :witch: is here!

Thought I'd be gutted but I'm just looking forward to our first month of 'proper' trying.

Fingers crossed for us in a few weeks!

:hug:


----------



## hayley2

Hi Everone!!!

I'm new to the site but in the same boat as everyone here. Trying to get the illusive BFP!

I'm on 13dpo (first month off pill so hope dates are right) got BFN at 11dpo (Boo!!!!) . Had symptoms of cramps between 1dpo - 6dpo and on and off since then, veiny BB, bloated belly, heart burn and temps between 98.4-99.

All seems positve but nervous about testing after BFN on friday.

Good luck to everyone! baby dust!


----------



## hayley2

OOOhh forgot to say on my BFN on friday my BF and i looked at the test laying on the bedside table with the lamp on next to it and we could both see a very, very, very, very faint line within time limit. 

Knowing my luck prob evap!!


----------



## stargazer

Well im 7dpo and here are my symptoms so far - 

-sore bb's
-creamy cm
-very spotty (very unusual for me)
-constantly hungry (dont know if thats a sign but i thought i'd add it anyway!!)
-odd twinges in my tummy

Keeping everything crossed...really hope its my month! Good luck to all u january testers! xx


----------



## Pippin

cazd said:


> TTCSECONDJOY said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies im out !! :witch: showed this morning!!! :cry: :cry:
> 
> Yep - Me too - :witch: is here!
> 
> Thought I'd be gutted but I'm just looking forward to our first month of 'proper' trying.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us in a few weeks!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Sorry guys big :hug: and :dust: for next month. xxxxx


----------



## NIFFY1

she arrived on the 10th so im out this month feeling gutted and crap good luck 2 every1 still in there wait xxxxx


----------



## Mrs.W

Looks like the :witch: has been busy today, she is here now too! Not that I'm surprised with our poor performance this month! So do you all count CD1 as proper flow or spotting?


----------



## Kelley&Jason

well guys me and dh just :sex: and there was some spotting after :hissy: AF is not due til tues or weds but looks like :witch: may have gotten me today too:sad2:

Better luck to everyone next month!!!

:hug:


----------



## xelatib

I think :witch: got me too. Some spotting so far, but I'm sure she'll be full force in no time.


----------



## boonies86

looks like the witch is getting everyone :( im due af tomorrow, n e suggestions where i can hide from her??? im thinking under the table??!!


----------



## boonies86

i dunno why i read website and books and stuff i just read more and more into stuff and get more and more worried!!!!! grrrrr.... why cant i accept what will be will be?????? hw

(ps witch im not under table hahaha)


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Hi ladies,

The :witch: got me on the 9th Jan. It was late and normally never late. I had been getting up in the night to go to the loo. I was waking up starving. I was actually due period on the 6th so by the 9th I couldnt help it but I made the classic mistake... I got excited. To make matters worse my LH got excited too, we were talking about how to break the news to our familys :cry:

On Friday I cried all day, I was an emotional wreck, anything and everything just set me off :cry: But by Saturday I started taking a positive approach.

One of the girls on BNB said that pregnacare was 3 for 2 at Boots. So I went and stocked up on 9 months supply. Im going to take a positive approach and try not to count the days down till AF is due and neither will I symptom spot... however I will bd with hubby as much as possible :blush: but thats not just for ttc, you know what I mean??? Lol.

I wish you all the best with ttc and just want to say dont give up lovies, just keep trying!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

I don't know what my body is doing. 

I've had a feeling since yesterday afternoon that I'm about to have a visit from :witch:, also constantly feel like I need the loo (sorry TMI)....I'm CD29 of an unknown cycle so could be AF conceivably, but obviously hoping it's not! Off to the shops tonight to stock up on Special K (day 8 of 14 today...go me!) so should I buy a test or wait for another week to be sure?? Hubby will kill me if I buy another test and it's :bfn:, but with the fact that I got all of 3 hours sleep last night through fidgeting too much, being far too hot, and my bladder feels constantly full, I don't know what else to do. 

Any advice ladies? (Apart from get some sleep and stop stressing! :sleep: )


----------



## BUMP5-ZA

I AM BACK _ I AM BACK __ I AM BACK IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHOOO HOOOO!!!!
I deff OV - and i am 4DPO !!!!! and FF says i should TEST 27 JAN 09

Hheheheheh - btw if you dont beleive me ..look at my chart whe whe whe whe whe!!

( lol - dont mind me , this is my first deff OV .......just excited )


----------



## ZubZub

Hi

I'm new to the site. Will be testing on 17 Jan - the waiting is killing me. But reading all the posts does help (not with getting any work done though...)!

:hissy:


----------



## cazd

Hopeful mummy said:


> One of the girls on BNB said that pregnacare was 3 for 2 at Boots. So I went and stocked up on 9 months supply. Im going to take a positive approach and try not to count the days down till AF is due and neither will I symptom spot...

:rofl: Good Luck with that one !

I've bought some preseed and opk/PG sticks from ebay (fertilityplan)
Pre-seed seems to have been successful for some on here (eg Forever3) so might be worth a try?


----------



## cazd

aimee-lou said:


> should I buy a test or wait for another week to be sure?? Hubby will kill me if I buy another test and it's :bfn: Any advice ladies? (Apart from get some sleep and stop stressing! :sleep: )

I know how you feel - my OH has got so sick of it all that he just rolls his eyes and says "you don't need my opinion 'cos whatever it is... you'll just go and do it anyway" Gotta love him!


----------



## aimee-lou

I need a hubby as laid back as yours Cazd! Mine has said he can't bear the BFN's (how does he think I feel?) and doesn't want me to do it until we know we're well and truly late! I don't want to miss one minute of being PG so I'm finding the 'rules' very hard to live by :rofl:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im sorry about that dam :witch: grrrr!!!

I went to the docs today for the dreaded "smear" test eugh! then i went to asda to get 2 pregnancy tests(to cheer me up lol) ...im so tempted to try but i no its waaay to early...i gotta wait a week today...why does time go slow when u want it to go fast!!!:dohh:

Im excited but i have a feeeling i wont get caught this month....it's such a loong wait all the time!:hissy:

Good luck ladies :D x x x


----------



## Razcox

Hello all, been away for a while (as nice as all you ladies are if i stay on this forum too much i tend to be a bit obsessive about the whole thing) but after a bit of a rest i am back on form! :)

So now in the dreaded 2WW and i'm due on the 21st jan, going to try and hold off testing until the 22nd.

How is everyone else this afternoon?


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hi all, well thats me in the dreaded 2ww AGAIN!!! haha, this time of the month is deffinatly the longest out of the whole month!!i actually hate all the waiting, i have no patience... anyway, i am due af on the 23rd! will prob no doubt start testing before though as i tend to be a bit of a serial tester, lmao!!
well i will keep my fingers crossed for you all testing this month, good luck!
xxxx


----------



## pinkbow

hey wel :bfn: AGAIN this morning, :witch: due tomoro, looks like shes making her way around evey1 this month....pleeeeease dont find me, or kissing toast or irish_eyes, my buddies!!!... no AF allowed

:dust:


----------



## APBTlover

I test friday the 16th!


----------



## aimee-lou

Right girls, I've spoken to hubby and he has given me permission to break the ban! :rofl: off to asda/boots (dependent on what's open) to get enough HPT's to sink a ship. Going to repeat last month where going to test ever 7 days from day 30. (tomorrow is CD30!) as hubby thinks now that he's be mortified if we missed it! He's finally come round to my way of thinking! Woo hoo! :happydance: Hoping for no witch and a :bfp: in the morning!! (trying not to get too excited but it's not working! - bring me back down to earth ladies! :hissy: )


----------



## Wallie

Well :witch: showed her ugly head with me today. :cry:


----------



## cazd

aimee-lou said:


> Right girls, I've spoken to hubby and he has given me permission to break the ban! :rofl: off to asda/boots (dependent on what's open) to get enough HPT's to sink a ship. Hoping for no witch and a :bfp: in the morning!! (trying not to get too excited but it's not working! - bring me back down to earth ladies! :hissy: )

Ha ! have fun PO All Your Sticks :loo:
If there's even the slightest evap - make sure you post some pics !


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Cazd....going to hold out til the morning. Have bought 2 so will be able to do another in 1 week if needs be. 

Btw, love your doggy....reminds me of my old boy gilbert. He's 11 now but still gorgeous!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

:bfn: again today and I know its still early 8/9 DPO but the time is dragging in.


----------



## charlotte8

i will be testing friday 16th. 1st month of ttc for me so not expecting a bfp!!


----------



## wantingmore

I'm out. The freakin' :witch: showed up....2 days early at that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLD

damn :witch:
just keep trying :)


----------



## wantingmore

Thanks, GLD. I see by your ticker that you are close to the end of your cycle. Best wishes, and I truly mean it. :hug:


----------



## GLD

thank you wantingmore, this cycle has been symptom galore, check my journal. :blush:


----------



## Anna1982

Can you add me I either ovulated yesterday or today according to clearblue digital tests.

So fourteen days from yesterday is the 26th (though that seems forever away!)


----------



## pinkbow

:bfn: again this morning, i feel so nauseas aswell, not sure what thats about...:witch: due today so fx'd she stays away from me lol


----------



## Blondie

Think I am about 14/15dpo and expecting :witch: any time now. Though did a hpt yesterday morning and got either a very faint line or a very good evap so will test with digi tomorrow if :witch: hasn't arrived by then.


----------



## aimee-lou

:bfn:

Don't know why it has but it's really hit me hard. 

still no :witch: but feel like she will arrive, cackling away, any time now. :hissy:


----------



## boonies86

:bfn: for me today!! awaiting the :witch: arrival!!! :(


----------



## aimee-lou

:hug: boonies....looks like :witch: is really doing the rounds this month. Not over til she's here though......i've got my fingers crossed for us both! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Rob

Wow looks like this saturday is the day to test. I will be testing this Saturday the 17th unless AF shows up.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

just to update you - Have been testing everyday - currently 16dpo :bfn: on ic's


----------



## babyorchid

I have a similar scenario ladies.......I've been obsessing about this!!! Can OPK's predict pregnancy in the early stages before HPTs can detect HCG?????!!!!

I am only 5dpo and have been experiencing alot of 2ww symptoms already- I didn't even know they were symptoms but abnormal for my body. 

1dpo: flutters, tingly feelings in my lower belly, left sided pain (x1) DIFFERENT THAN GAS
2dpo: same (x2)
3dpo: WICKED bloating and wind
4dpo: WICKED MASSIVE gut bloating and wind
5dpo: crampy lower belly bloating, better than the WICKED bloating

All days I've been excessively thirsty (didn't even know it was a symptom until i looked it up the other day), excessively tired at 7pm (like falling asleep), No acute increase in smell, no boob aches, Oh........waking temp was up by 1 full degree this morn to 98.55 F!

OK, so I have been testing with 2 brands of OPK's (am and pm tests) since CD7 and am now into CD24. I had a mild LH rise on CD 16 (confirmed by only 1 brand of test- less sensitive) but then it quickly went down by the evening. 

I DEFINITELY had + OPKs (both brands, Answer & CVS generic) CD19 in the morn and throughout the day--> So, I O'd on CD19!
DH and I BD'd 2x's daily for from CD16-CD20 (it actually was alot of fun!!!)

So here is the exciting part:

My OPK's (the more sensitive brand-Answer) are MAJOR +++ immediately when I wee on them 2x's daily since! 

I feel noticeably different.........what do you all think? When i get home tonight, i'll take a pic and post it to this site!

Pls give me your opinions ladies- I am going crazy! :witch: is due on Jan 23- I know it seems a long time off :( But with the +OPKs and symptoms I am hopeful!


----------



## BabyBrave

I just wanted to say congrats for all the :bfp: and offer a big :hug: for those for whom this wasn't the month. Good luck for the next cycle.

If its a :bfn: but no :witch: then I'll keep it all crossed for you! :hug:

This is our first month trying so I don't know my cycle yet. I think I ovulated on the 8th but don't really know. If my cycle stays fairly normal after BCP the :witch: is due this coming Monday. I've come off it a few times over the years and didn't notice a big change in my cycle from the usual 28 days.

If AF doesn't show I hope I can hold out until February to test. I have a few symptoms but to be honest nothing out of the ordinary for my opinionated body! :sulk:


----------



## quail

hi im gonna be testing jan 20th as due 23 good luck ladies fx


----------



## baby09

Hi ladies. I'm due around the 28th. When would be the earliest i could do hpt? xxx


----------



## amanda_Jleigh

Hi I am New so not sure on terms, this is our first month of trying, we BD on sunday am, i am now 2dpo. Yesterday i kept gettin a pain in my left side, not wind and different from ovulation signs, stronger and today have had a funny feeling in my tummy then tonight felt like something pulling bellie button faintly, am i going mad. AF due 26th Jan


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

sorry ladies i haven't been on in a while as AF just got me on Sunday but i am back and i tried to update the list but i am not sure if i caught everyone please send me a private message letting me know if i missed anyone!!! Good Luck Ladies OOOOO and i will also be using this thread for February soo too so all you ladies who will be joining me then too come back !!!!


----------



## missbooby

:witch: got me :cry:
Roll on Cycle 14 (sigh)


----------



## pinkbow

:bfn: again boo!...cd 29 of a 28 day cycle...so here hopin the :witch: stays away for me :) :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

can i join in, :witch: came this morning so this will be my fisrt cycle ttc, im using AI (donor)
:witch: is due again on 14th feb


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone, 

still reeling from my :bfn: on Monday night but I think I'm resigned to not having a LO anytime soon. TBH I think to counteract my depression I've convinced myself I'd rather have a puppy :rofl:

The symptoms I was having have all disappeared...I had relly bad tummy ache last night, felt like appendicitis all down my right side, and now nothing. Have a mild queasy feeling but just about to eat my lunch so probably hunger. Just waiting for the witch to arrive. :hissy:

This is just what happened last month.....and it's really depressing. I took a test and then the next day, everything went. I came on about a week later. So expecting :witch: anytime from the weekend. If she's not here by CD40 (on CD31 today) then I might dare to test again....just not sure I want this heartache again. :cry:

Hope everyone is doing better than I am!


----------



## LittleMermaid

So, I will start all over again ... as on previewing my post it came up with an error, and on hitting back, Ive lost all that I typed :hissy: So where was I ...

Its been a weird week and a bit for me, with loads of symptoms, and still no sign of :bfp:

Ive had a headache and lower backache for the last 2 days. My @@s are tender/feeling heavy, and dont get me started on my nips, talk abt stand to attention lol! :blush:

Im CD24 - DTD CD12/13 and Im sure I OVd CD13/14 - as I had one hell of a hormonal surge and pounced on DH - he didnt stand a chance :rofl: Lots of EWCM too (sorry tmi).

I dont get a lot of OV pain to be honest, just a little bit of pain in my side. So when I had quite bad cramping/tugging/dragging feeling in and around tummy/bbutton on/off Fri-Sun just gone, which I dont usually get mid-month it was quite bizarre, and like someone was wrestling inside me. 

I dont get AF pains until the day it arrives, then it hits me real bad the next 2 days.

The ol' :witch: is due this wkend - CD26-28 - and usually by now my head would be spinning :grr: , hubby runs for cover, and I would quite happily run someone over if they dared to even think abt crossing the road in front of me (eek) lol.

Had some restless nights Sun/Mon/Tues with v strange dreams. In fact I recall one dream kinda of waking me up and I was crying, turned over and went back to sleep. Cant remember what it was, but it was obviously not nice. Hasnt happened since tho phew!

No pre-AF cravings for the usual abundance of chocolate and/or ice cream either (... someone call the men in white coats pls). 

Tummy is a bit bloated, but I dont feel like a weeble as much as previous months before AF; honestly I usually have to wear a pair of next size up trousers 2/3 days before AF is due to work.

Im feeling quite calm and relaxed as it happens, hmmm v odd indeed!

Ive been testing and :bfn:'ing for the last week - I know was prob too early, but when the tests are there ... its hard not to isnt it. So no result yet, not even a feint 2nd line to give me some sort of hope. But then this is our first month ttc, so I wont be too suprised if the ol' :witch: turns up at the wkend to surprise me with all her evilness.

Apols for my ramble ramble ... but just needed to get this info out of my head and its been whirling around for a few days now - thanks for listening/reading! 

Sending everyone lots of :dust: and here's to some more :bfp:'s soon! 

... off to lurk and read some more posts ... or should I do some work lol


----------



## boonies86

negative today, still no witch!


----------



## stargazer

Can my test date of the 18th Jan plz be added!? Hasn;t been any BFP's recently, so Im hoping I can add another!! lol 

Good luck to everyone about to test xx


----------



## baby09

Thanks for adding me ttcsecondjoy xxx


----------



## Yvie

stargazer said:


> Can my test date of the 18th Jan plz be added!? Hasn;t been any BFP's recently, so Im hoping I can add another!! lol
> 
> Good luck to everyone about to test xx

I'm want to be one of them too!! we need lots of :bfp:'s and less :witch:'s! 

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## quail

:hi all well had some spotting yesterday tested anyway only about 7dpo :bfn: well the spotting stopped until this evening and i am getting very light bleedingbut tested again and got faint :bfp: what does this mean? could af show as early as 8dpo any ideas i did a sainsburys pinkie by the way .could it have been wrong? thanks,ladies:huh:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

We need to cast a spell on this damn witch!!!!! Who is with me here!!! Ladies thank you so much for making this such a wonderful thread. I am going to continue using this thread for each month just so all of you ladies can come back a share your symptoms here so this weekend i will be starting February testers too just shoot me a private message and i will get your February dates in here thanks again ladies ~~~:hugs:


----------



## RaeRae

Awwwww it's so exciting!!!!!!!!! I'm new tonight but I'm already addicted!

I've done 2 early tests. Both negative. I'm due on sunday but my boobs are so so so so sore and my OH is convinced I am. 

I suppose I will just have to wait and see!


----------



## babyorchid

Well, I haven't had time to post the pic of my OPKs ladies :( Sorry! Still waiting.......still major bloating.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I believe i should be packing old :witch: bags tomorrow!!!! Yay time to get busy :sex: !!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi all.

I'm Kitty from southwest England. I live with my Fiance and our two hamsters. We've been TTC officially since Nov-Dec cycle (31 days for me) after coming off Cerazette late Sept.

I'm expecting AF on Sunday (18th Jan) and right now I'll be damn shocked to get a BFN. I guess I just have a feeling... that and some serious sysptoms which I haven't been intentionally looking for. These are - 
- Nausea - mostly afternoon and then into the night. I've not been sick, I just feel it but at the same time know I'm not going to actually BE sick.
- Tiredness - Dead to the world when I get home from work. I'm normally one to stay up late but now I'm in bed early each night.
- Restless sleep - I wake up each night due to the nausea and find it hard to get back off to sleep
- obscene amounts of white CM - TMI but I'm talking about seeing it on my pants etc.
- Lower back ache.
- Slight cramps - Not enough to moan about but lots of twinges.

Could be nothing, but my last pregnancy in July 07 which I sadly lost had symptoms just like this.

I think I Ov'd on the 2nd Jan as I always get very sore nipples when I do and this was the date of extreme nipple pain... which continued onto the 4th. So if I Ov'd on the 2nd these symptoms started on 10DPO and if 4th 8DPO (could be 9DPO also).

I'll be testing on Saturday morning.


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm all for carrying this thread on too TTCSECONDJOY! It's a lovely thread and great to have somewhere we know we're all looking at the same thing. I'm still waiting for :witch: for this month....got a BFN on monday and all my symptoms have gone...don't know whether that is because I have relaxed and given in, or if she is on her way like last month when the same thing happened.....grrrrr! :hissy: If she's not here by Sunday I will test again don't worry...but otherwise I wish she'd hurry up already....when you pack her bags send her to Yorkshire for me!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkbow

wel im 16dpo day 30 of a 28 day cycle and still :bfn: this morning grr!!! praying in 1 of the late hpt :bfp: hehe fx'd :dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

Blimey TTCSECONDJOY - that's efficient. :witch: arrived just over an hour ago with very well packed suitcases! :rofl:

CD1 - of Cycle No.2 

November 6 - December 15 = 39 days
December 15 - January 15th = 31 days and hey presto I'm back to a normal cycle. Sooooooo pleased! :cloud9:
After my disappointment of a BFN on Monday at least I haven't had to wait for another 10 days!!! 
Just have to actually get some EWCM now....had some month before, but nothing this month. Might it be worth me ordering some Pre-Seed? 

Thanks girls for the support! :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Just counted and I'm due on Feb 15th.......Oh my god.....If I test on Valentines Day and get a :bfp: - I'm almost in tears just thinking about it!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Couldnt believe it ... dropped my last POAS HPT right in, fully submerged this morning ... :hissy: I was sooo tired this morning I just couldnt co-ordinate my hands!

More POAS HPTs should arrive today, so will have them when I get home from work, so will have to try another one, hopefully with more co-ordination this time.

Strange lingering headache for the last 3 days now, snotty nose + a cold sore inside my nose too which is sore too. 

I was out last night at a show, and whilst sitting there with my best m8, had sharp pains in the tummy area, and I felt I was going to be :sick: - I wasnt thankfully, and quite relieved not to have to try and clamber out across all the people on our row too! phew! 

I havent mentioned to my best m8 yet about symptoms, as I dont want to jinx myself this late in the game. Feel as though Im deceiving my bm8 but I know as soon as I mention it, AF will arrive!

CD25, 12 DPO ... so far BFNs :o/ 
AF due in 2-3 days!

Roll on home time ...

Lots and lots of :dust: to all x


----------



## steff

I am in the 2WW now. January 30 is my testing date. Congrats to all who got their BFP and baby dust to those who are waiting.


----------



## Razcox

Half way throught the 2WW and not many symptons to report, had lots last month but then got a :bfn: and AF showed up! I am going to wait until a few days after AF id due this month as i can't seem to take anymore :bfn: 's

good to everyone!


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck LittleMermaid and RazCox (cute doggy btw!)

Hopefully we'll end this dry run with no :bfp:'s soon....FX'd for you all! 

Does anyone believe in the whole thing that It was a full moon last night that brough people's AF's with it?


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

aimee-lou said:


> Just counted and I'm due on Feb 15th.......Oh my god.....If I test on Valentines Day and get a :bfp: - I'm almost in tears just thinking about it!! :happydance::cloud9:


I am sorry she chose you but hey at least i packed her bags good!!!!! :rofl: I am due on Valentines Day so i am either going to have extra reason to celebrate or a reason to stay in bed all day !!!! We Should be testing buddy's !!! :hug::hug::hug::happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Ooh we should be testing buddies....that's exciting! (sorry I'm a little giddy....PMA has teturned in full on amounts I'm afraid!!) :rofl:

She has well and truly set up camp....kitchen sink, the works! he he....should only be here til the weekend though thank god....Will be waving her off on Sunday! 

Just counted again and provided I OV this month, I'm due to OV on the 30th Jan....Hubby's Birthday. This is just too perfect.....I don't think I can stand this much pressure :rofl: but if the fates allow we'll both get a V'day to remember! 

:hug::hug:

Aimee


----------



## Razcox

aimee-lou said:


> Good Luck LittleMermaid and RazCox (cute doggy btw!)
> 
> Hopefully we'll end this dry run with no :bfp:'s soon....FX'd for you all!
> 
> Does anyone believe in the whole thing that It was a full moon last night that brough people's AF's with it?

Thanks she is my little star and i love her to bits! Her name is Elena or Ela for short!

Really keeping everything crossed this month but i just don't *feel* any different, and so many people have symptons . . .


----------



## aimee-lou

Aww bless....mine is Dylan, he's 4 and my baby substitute! She is gorgeous....is she a husky or a malamute?


----------



## Razcox

She's a Northern Inuit which is a new breed thats been around for about 20 years (I think they hope to get KC reg one day!). She is only 9 months old but huge!

Is yours a Jack Russell?


----------



## aimee-lou

He's a cross Wire Fox with Smooth Fox terrier. Awww wow....she is absolutely gorgeous!! My hubby wants a malamute but we're scared that either it would eat Dylan, or Dylan would bully the Mal as he is know to do with my Mum's Springer!! :rofl:

I don't know about yours but Dyl is really good practice for kids! :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

LOL, she was! we had to get up in the night to let her outside and feeding her has been a nightmare because she is such a fussy eater! We have another dog Cassie who is a lucher and they both get on great. but she was a rescue dog and already an adult when we got her. There are some puppy pics and videos on my website and links for more info on the breed, we had a husky before but i hated not letting her off the lead. The NI is much more trainable.

Bit off topic but cheered me up no end!


----------



## aimee-lou

Ahh but that's the ide....to distract yourself so you get your :bfp: when you least expect it! 

:hug: and a little :hug: to ela!


----------



## GLD

TTCSECONDJOY can you add me testing the 18th i might test 17th because its OH bday but thats a maybe k TIA xxx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi all

**Update**

:witch: got me yesterday - so I am out of the dreaded 2ww - I can relax now :rofl:

next test 14th February xXx Valentines Day xXx


----------



## obeez

I think I am out. AF arrived 3 days early. I am usually like clockwork in this department but wasn't to be. Need to work out next testing date....


----------



## Kelley&Jason

Well after spotting on Sunday I thought I was out, but AF never came full force and was due on Tues. So I decided to test again today after getting a :bfn: on Sunday and to my surprise I got :bfp::bfp::bfp: OMG we are sooooo excited:cloud9:

Good luck to everyone in their two week wait!!:dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies am i crazy or have my cycles regulated??

November4th to December8th
December 8th to January 11th 

Is this looking normal to any one ?


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Any one who should have tested by now if you have or have not tested let me know so i can update the list !!PLEASE!!!!!!! Thank you ladies !!!


----------



## soddingpoof

Congrats Kelley! I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months :)

And TTCSECONDJOY-- your latest cycle looks good! FXd, it will stick!

I've been driving myself crazy with my POAS addiction. I spotted a tiny bit on Jan 2nd, thought it might be implantation bleeding, but looking back at my cycles I think it may have been Ov bleeding (I'm not doing temps or OPKs yet, so I'm doing the best I can)--my cycles have lately been between 45 and 49 days--so if I did O on the 2nd that would put be due for AF tomorrowish (14dpo)--which would be cd47.

As ever, I've got the symptoms that go for both--sore BBs, crying jags, and some nausea I'm reluctant to call a symptom as I may be making myself sick with anxiety!

I've been POAS since 7dpo and they're coming back :bfn:--but I know that it's not over till the :witch: appears! So, in short, AF is due tomorrow-ish, but if it hasn't turned up tomorrow I'll give it a test on either Saturday or Sunday morning. Urgh... At this point I don't even mind if AF shows up. I'm tired of being anxious!

ETA: I also wanted to add that I've never observed myself O spotting before, and probably wouldn't have noticed if OH and I hadn't been BDing at the time and he thought I had started AF! I thought I had too, except that was it for spotting! If we hadn't been BDing I never would have noticed, I imagine. Sorry for the TMI!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

CONGRATULATIONS KELLEY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## snugglebot

aimee-lou said:


> Does anyone believe in the whole thing that It was a full moon last night that brough people's AF's with it?

I totally believe it! I was due on Tuesday, and it showed up first thing this morning!


----------



## latestarter

Hi ttcsecondjoy,

My first post ever - oh except for the introduction one. Anyway, I'm 3 dpo today and will be testing on January 27 - can you add me to the list?


----------



## ZubZub

Congrats Kelley! Hopefully you've broken the :witch:'s evil run and we'll see a few more :bfp:!! Hope you have a healthy 9 mnths!:yipee:


----------



## Cracker

I think I said I was going to test 17th but am TRYING to wait until Weds 21st...day after AF due. Not very confident this month, or whether I am just preparing myself so I don't get too disappointed

Congrats to Kelley and anyone else who got their BFP already :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

I will be testing on the 22nd the day after AF due on the 21st (was due the 20th but OV was late so i think AF will be late too)


----------



## Anna1982

well I had period type pains all day yesterday, which moved to just being on the left side, I did a hpt even though I was 3 dpo (god knows why as I know it wouldnt show so soon!! th tsts wre staring at me though) got a :bfn:

Not too dissapointed with that result as I know its too early and I wasted a test but it was an internt cheepy so not too bad

I have ordered two first responce tests for testing either the 24th or 25th Jan

Not happy with th period type pains yesterdy, they were uncomfy. And I arnt due on yet either not for another eleven days infact

so I am I am faulty lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

heyy, im testing 25th of jan :)


----------



## ZubZub

The :witch: is due to visit tomorrow (if I did my sums right) and so I've saved testing until tomorrow morning. GIVE ME STRENGTH! How do we do this month after month after month...](*,)

So far no spotting or sign of her (usually I have about 2 days before AF arrives) so I'm praying she stays well away from my house - unwelcome sign on the door! I'm actually terrified. Doesn't someone else want to do the test for me?!!

Good luck to everyone who's also testing tomorrow! xx:headspin:


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck ZubZub - I'll try to keep her here with me!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Hey girls :witch: has been officially gone for 2 days now !! I just wanted to wish all you testers luck :dust: to all !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Here here TTCSECONDJOY! Got a Looooooong wait for the 29th now til OV - nice to have nothing to worry about dont you think!

Btw your cycles look good to me. Hoping that mine have done the same.


----------



## pinkbow

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp
:happydance: :happydance:

hehe im so happy! i took 7 tests :rofl:5 last night and all positive and 2 this morning still positive...including FRER and CBD!

just like to say thanks to every1 in the TTC waiting game...espcially KissingToast and Irish-eyes my buddies.

Good Luck to every1 testing :dust: fx'd for u all :):)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

rachydaz said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> hehe im so happy! i took 7 tests :rofl:5 last night and all positive and 2 this morning still positive...including FRER and CBD!
> 
> just like to say thanks to every1 in the TTC waiting game...espcially KissingToast and Irish-eyes my buddies.
> 
> Good Luck to every1 testing :dust: fx'd for u all :):)

CONGRATS hun!!! :happydance: Was it your first month of trying???

:hugs:


----------



## soddingpoof

Hi all, just wanted to let you know that I woke up today at 6 AM to wee and when I did I thought just for the heck of it I would test and it has come up :bfp: on a FRER! It's been 6 months, so we are over the moon!!

Congrats Rachydaz and my fingers are very crossed for everyone still in the 2ww!!


----------



## pinkbow

Mommy2Kian said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> hehe im so happy! i took 7 tests :rofl:5 last night and all positive and 2 this morning still positive...including FRER and CBD!
> 
> just like to say thanks to every1 in the TTC waiting game...espcially KissingToast and Irish-eyes my buddies.
> 
> Good Luck to every1 testing :dust: fx'd for u all :):)
> 
> CONGRATS hun!!! :happydance: Was it your first month of trying???
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

hey thanks hun...took us a year TTC im so glad it finally worked hehe :hug:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

That's brilliant im so happy for u, just prooves, good things come to those who wait!!!:happydance: x x x


----------



## teramesue

:wohoo::wohoo: congrats, ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations everyone ....loads of BFP's after a dry run. Hope to add my name to the list next month!!


----------



## Frankers

Congratulations Rachydaz - so very pleased for you.


----------



## RaeRae

I'm getting all nervous now coz AF us due sunday. I'm going to try and wait until thursday to test just incase she shows up!! I've been having a lot of symptoms though, or at least I've managed to convince myself I have lol!


----------



## MelW

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: for me too!!!!!! :):happydance:


now to go to the doc to confirm...


----------



## Kelley&Jason

WOW sooooo happy for all the new :bfp: looks like I did break the cycle:happydance: lol 

Wishing tons of :dust: and :af: to those still waiting

Best wished for a healthy and happy 9 months to all my fellow :bfp:


----------



## boonies86

im so fed up no :bfp: no WITCH :(:(:(


----------



## aimee-lou

Fingers X'd all people waiting fir :witch: hope she stays away from you all. 

Congrats to all BFPers!! It's all so exciting.......

CD3 and waiting for :witch: to leave the building!! Soooooooo bored!!!:hissy:


----------



## babyorchid

9dpo for me, got a :bfn: this morn, still waiting to see if :witch: is going to stick her ugly head in.........I'm expecting :witch: to show on Jan 22 (this Fri)!

Been feeling alot of tummy uneasy feelings and butterflies in my tummy.......even right now! My crazy bloating has normalized by now though :happydance: 

I did stop peeing on the OPK sticks yest (it became such a habit that I just kept using them even after I O'd! I got bored when the test line got really light)....Once I can find my camera, I will post the line-up for reference for others :)

Pray for a :bfp: for me everyone! Babydust to all ladies!!! :hug:


----------



## jemmarobinson

latestarter said:


> Hi ttcsecondjoy,
> 
> My first post ever - oh except for the introduction one. Anyway, I'm 3 dpo today and will be testing on January 27 - can you add me to the list?

hello i am jemma, i am testing on 27th too! lets keep positive! xx :bfp:


----------



## Yvie

just bought some HPTs, :o AF due tomorrow so i might test in the morning FXs for everyone!!!! and congrats on all the BFP's :)


----------



## stargazer

I'm not actually on your list but I got my :bfp: today!! :dance:

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Congratulations to all those who got their :bfp: !!! :happydance:

I tested again this morning and still a :bfn: but...it's ok because im gonna get that valentines :bfp: i test next on 14th feb, if the :witch: comes on the 23rd :D

xXx:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## nineena

Congratulations everyone on their :bfp:'s and those who didn't get it this month, means theres plenty of fun trying this month :-D!!!!! 

Well my af is allegedly due in 2 days but aside from back ache which i've had for about 8 weeks now and developed incredibly sore boobs with very dry areolas i've not had anything atall this month so we'll see what Tuesday has to bring.

Good luck girls :hug: all around xxx


----------



## RaeRae

:witch: is due here today. Still no sign. I'm giving her til thursday to show up and if she doesn't then I'm testing on the 22nd. Just have to hope!


----------



## quail

hi wondered if any of you ladies can help me ive been spotting on and of mabye a couple of times a day since about 7dpo for 4/5 days nothing like af had what i thought were faint positves but were just evaps .anyone know if this could be implantation bleeding and how long would a test take to show up positve? thanks good luck and babydust to all:dust:


----------



## LorriEm

Can I join too? Ive just stepped into 2ww, and am due on 31st. Lots of :dust: for us all xxx


----------



## babyorchid

Can you please add me to the list? am expecting AF on Jan 22 and testing/hoping for that :BFP: on Jan 23rd :)


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I am so sorry ladies i have been three days without internet and have got to catch up on my school work i will be on here on and off for the next few days i will try my hardest to keep up your tester list so you ladies know who is where and whats going on AGAIN i am soooooo sorry i hope you all can forgive me !!!!

QUESTION- Ladies i am wondering if exercise and dieting when ttc is harmful??? I am trying to loose some weight and i don't want to mess up my chances!!


----------



## goldenwonder

Hi all

I am also in 2 ww. Witch due on Sat 31st of this month. We have been BDing every night - apparently I od on Friday so I have my fingers crossed. Jeez, this 2 weeks is going to feel like an ETERNITRY!!!


----------



## nineena

Good luck everyone!!!!!!

ell ive now developed horrible cramping very low down and my boobs are horrendously sore so i think i'm gonna be out this cycle :( But hey ho we'll see. IF by some miraculous thing i dont start i'm gonna try and wait til Fri to test ARGHHHHH xxx


----------



## RaeRae

Can you put me down for the 22nd please?? I was due on today but gonna wait til thursday to test.


----------



## ZubZub

Finally, my prayers have been answered: I got my :bfp:!!:wohoo:

I'm a bit terrified to get super excited since I had a m/c in September last year, but I'm praying that this one is going to stick!!

Thanks to everyone for all your support (thanks Aimee-lou for keeping the :witch: away as promised!) I hope your turn is soon.

:hug: xx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Congratulations !!!!! Aimee-lou and I are going to get our :bfp: 's on Valentines Day!!!!


----------



## ZubZub

Thanks TTCSECONDJOY - be sure you do, I'll be checking up on you, you hear!! :hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Thankx!!! :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Awww wow! Congratulations ZubZub! :happydance::happydance:

Yep, V'day here we come!! 

:hug:


----------



## ZubZub

Thanks Aimee-lou. Just been over to 1st tri and it's very lonely not really knowing any names so just you make sure you get there soon!!:hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

I will certainly try my best!! 

:hug:


----------



## Anna1982

congratulations on your bfp!

Im on cycle day 21 and feeling rubbish, crampy.

ahh well 7 dpo today


----------



## Razcox

Congrats on the :bfp: ! Fingers crossed a few people from this thread will be joining you soon xxx

I only have 3 days to go until AF is due . . .And i am so nervous! Sometime i feel this could be it and then i get the odd cramp and i think AF is coming. Add into this i have had a cold so my temps are all over the place and i feel a bit lost. I just so want my :bfp: :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Hope you feel better soon Razcox.....if it's the same cold I had its not a nice one. 

Hope your BFP comes along to cure you!!


----------



## boonies86

No AF, no :bfp:
:bfn: this morning!! 
decided to chill out cos getting to stressed!!! hence 'not trying not preventing' status lol!!! :hissy:


ps - AF one week late tomorrow


----------



## scottishchick2

Hi all, can you add me to your list please. I'm on CD31 of a 32 day cycle and 11 dpo. I'm going to test on Friday 23rd if AF hasn't shown her face by then.


----------



## x-amy-x

Heyy, i'm 11dpo and BFN. I guess i'm out on this one then. :(

Maybe next month


----------



## Cracker

amy_tea said:


> Heyy, i'm 11dpo and BFN. I guess i'm out on this one then. :(
> 
> Maybe next month

Not out until the :witch: comes!


----------



## boonies86

just found this thread nearly on PAGE TWO!!! we need to get writing else we'll lose it!!!

update on me!! im one week late AF today, ::bfn:: everytime!! getting annoyed with it all so decided that i wud leave it to fate, not more charting, over analysing or POAS with every visit to the loo!!!! im officially not trying, not preventing!!!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Yep, we've got to keep this thread going. I'm only on CD6 so not a lot going on with me......

BTW I lost 4lb on the Special K diet! :happydance: Hooray for me....hubby lost 4lb also....Hooray for hubby! :happydance:


----------



## msangie11

Well I'm 2 DPO I think, just need one more high temperature on FF tomorrow to confirm ovulation was on Sunday. I am feeling positive as I got the timing right this month and used Preseed for the first time so I've got everything crossed.
DH won't be too disappointed if we don't get a BFP this month as he now tells me he wants to concieve next month so that bubba is born in November like him. He only got jealous because I said if we conceive this month my due date would be two days after my birthday in October. Now we are having a personal challenge :)
Send me lots of :dust: so that I win please ladies.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im due 23rd tested 18th jan got :bfn: not sure if i tested to early or if im out this month...just waiting for the :witch: to pop up as my lower belly feels like its got bubbles in it..not sure what this is...and no it isnt wind!!!:rofl:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

well ladies sorry for not being here and congratulations to all of you with :bfp: sorry about the :witch: as well me and my wonderful husband had a long weekend and i wasn't able to get to the computer if you know what i mean :happydance: but i have been working on the February list and will have it posted soon!!!!! Again sorry!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> well ladies sorry for not being here and congratulations to all of you with :bfp: sorry about the :witch: as well me and my wonderful husband had a long weekend and i wasn't able to get to the computer if you know what i mean :happydance: but i have been working on the February list and will have it posted soon!!!!! Again sorry!!!

Hope you had a nice time on your long weekend and you're well rested. 

We're doing the same next weekend and I'm seriously excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Well i am 13DPO and had some bleeding last night but nothing this morning, (started a thread about it as i was very confused) will be testing tomorrow morning if no more bleeding so keep everything crossed.


----------



## x-amy-x

Good luck Razcox xx


----------



## RaeRae

I was due sunday, still no sign of AF but feeling really down about it. I hate not knowing one way or another.


----------



## x-amy-x

RaeRae said:


> I was due sunday, still no sign of AF but feeling really down about it. I hate not knowing one way or another.


Why not test?

xx


----------



## RaeRae

I did and it was :bfn:. Made a promise not to test til thursday now if :witch: doesn't show.


----------



## Yvie

RaeRae said:


> I did and it was :bfn:. Made a promise not to test til thursday now if :witch: doesn't show.

\

:hugs: hang in there RaeRae, hopefully the :witch: dosent show! 
FXs! :dust:


----------



## amanda_Jleigh

My Af is due 26th Jan, and have noticed I have been snapping all day and craved chocolate at dinner, so im guessing the signs are not looking good, I am DPO 9 and CD 24 :cry:

Lots of Baby dust to everyone else though

:dust:


----------



## maka888

We are currently trying to conceive after miscarriage in september at 5 weeks and needed a d&c. 

:witch: is due on the 30th so heres to hoping she doesnt come!!


----------



## x-amy-x

My boobs are hurting but BFN so i'm guessing witch is on her way. Can't wait til she has been and gone so i can get trying again


----------



## boonies86

RaeRae said:


> I was due sunday, still no sign of AF but feeling really down about it. I hate not knowing one way or another.





im in ur boat to RaeRae, A was due last tuesday!!! keep getting :bfn: and period type cramps!!! :(


----------



## scottishchick2

Hi, my AF was due today, still no sign but keep getting a BFN. I wish I just knew one way or the other.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ok ladies Why are we letting this thread go ???? I am going to re do the list tonight and hopefully it will encourage you ladies to keep it up here on page one !!!


----------



## Kelley&Jason

Hi all,

I just wanted to send out a little encouragment to those of you who are getting :bfn: but :witch: hasn't come yet. I tested TWO days befor AF was due and got a :bfn: that was 11dpo then tested again TWO days after AF was due and got my :bfp: SO DON"T GIVE UP HOPE!!

:hug::hug::hug:

Good luck and here's to keeping the :witch: away


----------



## msangie11

Morning ladies :hugs:
Well FF has confirmed that I am 3 DPO today and my chart is looking lovely. I think this is the first month that I have accurately taken my temperature at the same time each day.
I really really really want this to be my month as my due date will be my birthday if I get my :bfp: on 3rd February. :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Yes, we must keep this thread going...I'm 8 days from O yet so I'll need this thread next week lol! :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Well AF due today but no sign yet after the bleeding i had on monday (12 DPO) took a HPT this morning and it was a :bfn: but now playing the waiting game to see if :witch: shows up or not . . .


----------



## Razcox

Well thats me out this month, onto cycle #5 . . . AF has just turned up :(


----------



## BabyBrave

Congratulations Kelley and thanks for the encouragement. :hug:

I was about set to kill someone last night. AF was due on Monday and there is no hint of her. No precramps or anything. Last night I was just furious at everything and everyone. I think I'd be ok if I hadn't been feeling so out of sorts. I JUST NEED TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Testing tomorrow morning so I'm hoping it's a :bfp: or that :witch: shows her face soon. Poor hubby is looking nervous as his manic wife moves into overdrive.

And I was so chilled about it all????????????????????????????

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## scottishchick2

Kelley&Jason said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to send out a little encouragment to those of you who are getting :bfn: but :witch: hasn't come yet. I tested TWO days befor AF was due and got a :bfn: that was 11dpo then tested again TWO days after AF was due and got my :bfp: SO DON"T GIVE UP HOPE!!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Good luck and here's to keeping the :witch: away

Hopefully this is the month for Kelley's as that's my name too. :happydance: AF due yesterday but still no sign and I'm now 13dpo but still :bfn: . my workmates must think I'm mad as I never go to the loo at work but I've been through about 3 times today just to make sure it hasn't started.


----------



## moonlady12

new to site but i too am in the 2ww cycle varies from 24 to 28 days and approaching the day 24,sore boobs white cm heres hoping will test on day26 half way through see what occurs if :witch: doesnt appear first



:hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ok ladies this thread was one away from the third page whats going on ???


----------



## Kelley&Jason

BabyBrave said:


> Congratulations Kelley and thanks for the encouragement. :hug:
> 
> I was about set to kill someone last night. AF was due on Monday and there is no hint of her. No precramps or anything. Last night I was just furious at everything and everyone. I think I'd be ok if I hadn't been feeling so out of sorts. I JUST NEED TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Testing tomorrow morning so I'm hoping it's a :bfp: or that :witch: shows her face soon. Poor hubby is looking nervous as his manic wife moves into overdrive.
> 
> And I was so chilled about it all????????????????????????????
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


That's soooo funny cause I felt the same way!! My DH was soooo over me:rofl: And the night before I decided to test again I could not sleep well cause I just needed to know. I really didn't think I was pg and I really thought I would get a :bfn:

I bet your PG cause you sound just like I did!!!

:hug:


----------



## Kelley&Jason

scottishchick2 said:


> Kelley&Jason said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to send out a little encouragment to those of you who are getting :bfn: but :witch: hasn't come yet. I tested TWO days befor AF was due and got a :bfn: that was 11dpo then tested again TWO days after AF was due and got my :bfp: SO DON"T GIVE UP HOPE!!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Good luck and here's to keeping the :witch: away
> 
> Hopefully this is the month for Kelley's as that's my name too. :happydance: AF due yesterday but still no sign and I'm now 13dpo but still :bfn: . my workmates must think I'm mad as I never go to the loo at work but I've been through about 3 times today just to make sure it hasn't started.Click to expand...

Good luck!! I'm praying for all my fellow TTCers:muaha: If you get your :bfp: tomorrow that:bfp: will be exactly 1 week to the day I got mine. Looks like our cycles are exactly 1 week off eachother. Let us know how you do...sending my pg hormones your way:hugs:


----------



## msangie11

4 DPO today and just had a huge wave of nausea. I hate being sick so had a mini panic but thankfully it passed. I doubt it is a symptom as 4 dpo is too early but it still sent me running to babyandbump to report LOL.
Good luck to all of you testing today. :dust:


----------



## Cracker

:bfp::bfp::bfp: for me!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Ok ladies this thread was one away from the third page whats going on ???

I'm sorry....I'm not in 2ww so really bored and want to reply but cant. Must keep it going though. 8 days to OV!!! 

I've had a bit of a epiphany....I'm not going to be able to tell if I'm PG! I say this because, apart from missing a period I have pretty much the same symptoms all the time anyway. I'm on CD8 today and I feel sick (always do in the mornings), have sore bbs due to the ill fitting bra I chose to wear yesterday, I have cramps as I've been exercising and now my pelvic floor aches rofl:)..... for goodness sake body, sort yourself out before the 2ww or I can see me going insane!!


----------



## Razcox

aimee-lou said:


> TTCSECONDJOY said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies this thread was one away from the third page whats going on ???
> 
> I'm sorry....I'm not in 2ww so really bored and want to reply but cant. Must keep it going though. 8 days to OV!!!
> 
> I've had a bit of a epiphany....I'm not going to be able to tell if I'm PG! I say this because, apart from missing a period I have pretty much the same symptoms all the time anyway. I'm on CD8 today and I feel sick (always do in the mornings), have sore bbs due to the ill fitting bra I chose to wear yesterday, I have cramps as I've been exercising and now my pelvic floor aches rofl:)..... for goodness sake body, sort yourself out before the 2ww or I can see me going insane!!Click to expand...

LOL, i know i often feel a bit sick in the morning as well! 

I am now on CD2 so i have a while to go until i get to post a lot on this thread again!


----------



## aimee-lou

Cracker said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp: for me!!!

So So many congratulations!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Janiepops

Can I join in??!?! Hehe

I'm currently on 10PDO, been symptom spotting like mad...but nothing really to report until today! Woke up with a manky taste in my mouth, bbs are kinda achy, but I get that before AF arrives anyways...

...BUT....just back from the loo, and had (TMI ALERT) loads of CM in my pants which was a very slight browny colour....implantation?!?!

Due to test on Tues....don't know if I can hold out tho :rofl:


----------



## msangie11

Janiepops said:


> Can I join in??!?! Hehe
> 
> I'm currently on 10PDO, been symptom spotting like mad...but nothing really to report until today! Woke up with a manky taste in my mouth, bbs are kinda achy, but I get that before AF arrives anyways...
> 
> ...BUT....just back from the loo, and had (TMI ALERT) loads of CM in my pants which was a very slight browny colour....implantation?!?!
> 
> Due to test on Tues....don't know if I can hold out tho :rofl:

Oooohhh sounds promising. I will keep everything crossed for you that you get your :bfp:

Congratulations on your :bfp: Cracker. :hugs:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

ladies i can not get dh to :sex: i don't know whats going on usually he is all over me ??!! GERRR I think he is a little depressed but damn its been since Monday!! I need to get his butt sorted out by the 30th (ov day) :happydance: wow i actually know when i am supposed to ovulate!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Bump to the top!


----------



## nineena

think its :witch: 4me,got pale pnik when wiping then turned into pale brown cm meep :(

CONGRATULATIONS crackers


----------



## aimee-lou

How are we today girls? I'm very very VERY tired....just need sleep. :sleep:

Unfortunately not a symptom....1 week til OV!! :happydance: Bring it on!!!


----------



## msangie11

I am feeling really bloated today but no other symptoms. Currently 5 dpo.


----------



## RaeRae

I'm 5 days late. Still no sign of AF. Tested negative yesterday so I'm waiting til sunday.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> ladies i can not get dh to :sex: i don't know whats going on usually he is all over me ??!! GERRR I think he is a little depressed but damn its been since Monday!! I need to get his butt sorted out by the 30th (ov day) :happydance: wow i actually know when i am supposed to ovulate!!!!


Me thinks u might need to get some shexy gear on :thumbup:, if you have no luck after that, then there must be something wrong!!!


When i was TTC kian, at first he loved it because.. well... he was getting it EVERY day some times twice...after the 2nd month with no luck he actually turned me down for the 1st time in 6 years!!! He felt like it was a chore, and the sex was schedueld so i decided to quit the charting and just :sex: when we wannid to...then i got pregnant. x x x


----------



## Janiepops

Morning!!! Feel really sicky this morning, DYING to test, but I'm only 11dpo today...the waiting is doing my head in!!!

Think i'll test on Sunday....what do you think???

:dust: to all!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Step away from the sticks!! :rofl:

Sunday would be 13DPO, right?....I would be inclined to wait until AF is officially late (but then again I've had a couple of very disappointing months.) When is she due to arrive?


----------



## Janiepops

She's due on Tues....I know I'm getting ahead of myself, but I just can't help it! it's like an addiction :rofl:


----------



## moonlady12

Janiepops said:


> She's due on Tues....I know I'm getting ahead of myself, but I just can't help it! it's like an addiction :rofl:

an understand iam offically due tue if go on 28 day cycle but have been as short as 24 days having to really stop myself from poas and finding disappointing result

:hug:


----------



## BabyBrave

Well, I'm feeling much better today. From nearly killing my DH for being a plonker yesterday today I feel the most calm I have in a couple of weeks.
:happydance:
I am largely free of cramps, pain, bloating, constipation and UTI symptoms. Just a really, really faint AF type cramp. Even my hip joints which had been stiff and uncoordinated seem to be steadying up.

This morning while I was putting on my face a got a sudden sore cramp and I was sure AF would be coming today. No sign as yet but I have been incredibly thirsty today and ravenous this morning so it may be soon as I usually get hungry around that time. I think she was due somewhere between Monday and Wednesday and I ovulated somewhere between the 7th and 9th so that would be about right - well, slightly late.

Now that I feel better I am nowhere near as stressed about it. I literally couldn't be bothered testing this morning. My argument is until my body does something to suggest things have changed or it becomes February I'll leave it. And I'm ok with that (probably less likely to kill someone too).
:rofl:
On a slightly contradictory note :blush: could someone tell me the difference in your CP between about to get AF and pregnant? A few of the girls mention it but I have no idea what you look for.

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## jo_79

hey everyone i think im in the tww again. yesterday ff said i ov'd on cd 13, today it says 14. (my ticker is never right lol)

TMI i just went for a wee and on wiping there was pink tinged cm, Ive never noticed this before except when AF is about to happen but surely its too early for that? Any ideas?


----------



## ree

Well I am 1 DPO and have been having sharp pains, only on the right hand side. Any ideas people? xxxx


----------



## babyorchid

Well ladies, I'm out of the 2ww, :witch: got me this morning! I was so upset, I :cry: a bit on way to work and spent the 1st few hrs trying to pick myself up, but am better now! 

I have a plan for February and being in control (with a plan that is) makes me feel stronger :bodyb:

I am headed today to buy a CBDFM and we'll use that this time. My pre-seed should be arriving in mail today, also!

Wish me luck for the February cycle and lots of :dust: 

hoping for baby,

Babyorchid


----------



## aimee-lou

Sorry the :witch: got you babyorchid. 

Sounds like you're well prepared for next month. Keep up the PMA and we'll all be in First Tri before we know it!!


----------



## Janiepops

Well I gave in yesterday and bought a FRER (I have to walk past Boots on the way to work, what else do you expect?!?!?!) and as I thought :bfn:
Got really emotional yesterday afternoon so I'm convinced the witch is on her way ....3 days to go yet tho!!!

Had really sore lower back pains yesterday and today, also in my pelvic area, really crampy and stiff......what does this mean? If anything hahaha


----------



## babyorchid

Thnx for the kind words Aimee-Lou! DH and I are able to enjoying some :wine: tonite :) Least I can not feel any guilt with the winey since :witch:



:dust: to you!!! First tri, we are coming someday!


----------



## nineena

Well i'm completely confuzzled now, started AF on Friday (had pale pink on wiping on thurs), sorta red and watery but then well by Saturday it'd sorta stopped. Anyone had this before?????

Babyorchid sorry :witch: got you too, hope you have a good weekend and enjoy that glass of wine!!!


----------



## msangie11

7 DPO today and not feeling a thing symptom wise. Temps were the same as yesterday so have been flat for 6 days. I hope there is a shift tomorrow either up or down so I feel like something is going on. I was scouring lots of similar charts on FF and found one which looked practically identical to mine that ended in a BFP but trying not to focus on this too much.

I have been busy knitting for charity this morning while watching marathon baby programmes on Home & Health channel. There was a great one called 3x Baby which was about the comedienne Jackie Clume who was pregnant with triplets. She already had a toddler and she and her partner was so shocked when they discovered they were having 3! Two were identical (boys) and the single one was a girl. It was so lovely to watch but just made me want to be pregnant even more :hissy:

We are going to visit my cousin shortly for dinner so I get a day out of the kitchen :happydance:

Enjoy the rest of the weekend, whether you are :sex: or symptom spotting.
:dust:


----------



## babyorchid

Forgot to mention also ladies........I am Hypothyroid, recently had my a total thyroidectomy due an enlarging multinodular goiter (essentially thyroid enlargement type tumor), so am on synthroid. 

Just had my labs done and my TSH was ultra low (less than 0.05) Normal reference range is 0.5-5.0

So, given these labs I need to modify meds, my TSH lab actually relates I am now hyperthyroid status???? Weird, b/c I sure as hec don't feel it. I am always tired, always sleepy and just trying to make light of this situation ALL OF THE TIME!

Now, I am very worried as I have read all over the internet and also heard from a friend that TSH needs to be at least 1.0 in order for OVULATION to OCCUR :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

My endocrinologist, didn't even seem worried about this when I asked him about it and Ovulating?! He is a metabolism/diabetes endocrinologist- very good one, but am thinking I need to go see a Reproductive Endocrinologist. 

Before I wasn't worried about this b/c I thought I was ovulating and everything was under control, but NOW I am worried. 

Oh.......it's always something! :rain: When it rains it pours! Why can't I just be normal?????? I hope this is a problem that a RE can fix quickly!

Had to vent, sorry ladies! 

:dust: to us all for February ttc'ers!


----------



## jaccib

Well :witch: got me evening of 9th Jan...full flow from start so have decided this month to try OPK's cause not 100% as to when I OV. Well, began testing on CD11 as cycles average out at 27 days......Am I right so far???? Have had neg tests every day so far?? So obviously not OVing at average CD14.
Past 2 days BB's MEGA sore all over and thats it!! Keeping on with testing and hoping for + any day soon!!!! 

Jacci.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

:witch: got me :cry: 

I'm feeling optimistic now though. I get married on the 7th of feb. Looking like a wedding night conception to me :D


----------



## aimee-lou

Sorry the :witch: got you amy_tea.....at least you can enjoy the wedding without her as an extra guest!! 

Enjoy every minute...mine was the best day of my life! Don't get worked up, relax and FX'd for a wedding night LO!!


----------



## aimee-lou

CD11 for me....and (sorry in advance for TMI!) I've got more CM than you can shake a stick at!! I can't remember having this much last month but having looked at mybeautifulcervix, I think this should turn into EWCM in about 3 days all being well......didn't have any last month so hoping this is the case! Bring on OV....I'm ready body!! 

Had a bit of a Heart to heart with hubby last night, he has recently been getting a bit obsessed with what HE wants to do. We've been saving up for him to get a motorbike, to go to Florida on holiday like he has asked, to pay off his car loan.....and I just lost my temper (must be hormones as I don't normally have a temper to lose!) saying he doesn't actually care about what I want to do! I know I over-reacted but I just snapped. I think it's scared him but now I'm scared that he'll be upset with me when I go to pick him up. Wish it could all be more simple....still at least I'll get chance to 'make it up to him' tonight :blush:


----------



## x-amy-x

aimee-lou said:


> Sorry the :witch: got you amy_tea.....at least you can enjoy the wedding without her as an extra guest!!
> 
> Enjoy every minute...mine was the best day of my life! Don't get worked up, relax and FX'd for a wedding night LO!!

Yeah.. also means i can have a worry free hen party :happydance:


----------



## boonies86

well i think im out this month!!! (hope) after being almost two weeks late for the witch and gettin neg tests, ive never been so pleased to see her!!! lets just hope its a porper one and i can start to focus on next month!!!

(pish... opens a can of strongbow... ahhhh....)


----------



## Janiepops

I'm totally confused now.....took another frer on Sunday - 13dpo - :bfn: . Surely it would've shown up by now?? Spent yesterday really depressed, then all of a sudden when I was making dinner, I got a horrid metallic taste in my mouth which I've NEVER had before!!!! And my bbs are gigantic!!! :rofl:

So there's still a glimmer of hope....:witch: is due tomorrow...


----------



## aimee-lou

Sorry for the girls who are out....onto the next cycle and I have a feeling we're going to have a lot of February :bfp: s.....Hope we can all go over the first tri together. (PMA is VERY up today!! :happydance: )

Almost there!! Woohoo!

*TMI ALERT!!!! *

CD12, more watery CM than soft mick, CP is very soft and Open, and BD'd like bunnies last night! Woohoo! Bring it on!! :rofl:


----------



## msangie11

Evening ladies well I have had an interesting 8 DPO today. Have been having dull pains on the right hand side on and off all day. I haven't had this before in my 2ww so I have been frantically googling implantation pains to see if this is what it can be.
Only time will tell....roll on 2ww

How is everyone else doing? Anymore BFP's to report?


----------



## Wishingfor#2

Hi Ladies-

I am new to BNB, well not really new... I have been a lurker for months! I decided to come out of the shadows and say HI and start sharing my situation/story/emotions. TTC is so trying at times and it is nice to share it with others that understand. 

I have a wonderful DD, 4yrs, and we have been trying for the second since 10/07... right now my cycles have decided to be completely messed up after having consistent cycles for 3 years. So I am CD 23, but on 2 DPO and hanging out for the ttw.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ok I am taking January Lists off tonight and starting February Could you ladies let me know when you are testing by simply posting just the date!!! PLEASE it is really hard to re-read every ones posts to try and find their date. The list will be from January 27th-February 28th!!!


----------



## wantingmore

Testing Feb 7th


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ok ladies its done I am so sorry it took so long to get it up there!!!! Wantingmore Thank you every1 else please post your testing date exactly like this so i can see it easy!!! It might help to have the yeild sign in the title area as well Thankx girlies!!!


----------



## msangie11

Testing 3rd February.


----------



## snugglebot

Testing Feb 14


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well i was just wondering how many of you ladies are testing on the 14th ???


----------



## shoesnob

shoesnob said:


> i'm new around here. I am going to test around Jan 24th. I am having some symptoms, but they could all be in my head.

:bfp:


----------



## ambergeeni_87

I am trying to concieve and I have already ovulated and I have been having some symptoms of pregnancy so but its still too early to test so I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## tinkerbell82

Congratulations for your bfp shoesnob!!! xxx


----------



## keerthy

shoesnob said:


> shoesnob said:
> 
> 
> i'm new around here. I am going to test around Jan 24th. I am having some symptoms, but they could all be in my head.
> 
> :bfp:Click to expand...

:happydance:Congratulations honey! :happydance:

TTCSECONDJOY..... am back in the race again! This time not many symptoms..... 
Can you add me for Feb 4th please!


----------



## cazd

Hi girls. Its official... my first official 2ww!

Congrats to all you lucky BFPers - who'll be next?!

AF due 8th Feb


----------



## aimee-lou

Due to test 14th of Feb - although I've decided to wait til 15th as I really cannot handle getting a BFN so hoping that :witch: will arrive (if she's going to) nice and early! 

Congratulations Shoesnob!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi there im testing FEB 14TH!!!:happydance:


----------



## Razcox

I will be testing on the 18th Feb so heres hoping for an extra reason to celebrate my B'day on the 20th . . .


----------



## topazicatzbet

:witch: is due 15th, gonna try and not test until she is late


----------



## snugglebot

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Well i was just wondering how many of you ladies are testing on the 14th ???

https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-buddies/90278-valentines-day-2009-testers.html - I am setting up a special thread for BFP results on Feb 13 in the BFP announcements section

**Edit***
to be clear: the thread is meant for the 14th testers but because this is an international forum, my "13th" might be someone else's 14th, so I am setting it up a day earlier.


----------



## Yvie

No testing till Vday. Figured it give me a Goal lol and might stop me from poas lol


----------



## Leila Fae

:witch: is due on 2 Feb for me so I'm planning to test on 3rd Feb if I don't have any spotting or AF signs shhh:)


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Yvie said:


> No testing till Vday. Figured it give me a Goal lol and might stop me from poas lol

I think we are all trying this but i think we all know in the back of our minds that it is not going to work!!! LOL


----------



## heavenly

Hi everyone. My :witch: is due on 31 Jan, so probably test 2nd Feb if it doesn't show.

Good luck everyone.

:dust:


----------



## readyforbaby

I will be testing February 14th if I can wait that long!


----------



## sarah1989

Will be testing February 14th!!


----------



## sallymuffin

I will be testing on the 18th Feb!!


----------



## bluetattoo

Testing Feb 4th


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Hi girls 

Im expecting AF at the latest by 6th feb. I'm hoping to test on the next day if it doesnt arrive by the 6th.

All the best to everyone trying:hugs:


----------



## quail

hi i tested on 20th jan and got:bfp:could you please add me to your list.thanks


----------



## Hopeful mummy

By the way I promised I wouldnt symptom spot but I've started already. Yesterday (that was 10 days till AF arrives) I had some sharp shooting pains in my lower abdomen just below my belly button.

I dont know if thats ovulation pains but is'nt that a bit late of ov pains???


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Congrats Quail thats excellent news. I wish you all the best and hope you have a healthy and happy nine months... well whats left of them!


----------



## Hopeful mummy

By the way Quail what were your symptoms???


----------



## MrsR

hehe!!!! i think i may finally belong here!!! FF predicts i will ovulate tommorw.... but as we are ttc via shettles for a girl... its just one long wait now! :D due to test 13th Feb... (after much chopping and changing off ff's mind i might add!!!) not holding out too much hope this month as ttc a girl via shettles is meant to take considerably longer :( but hey ho!!!! here im am in 2ww!!!!!! (and still uber excited and impatient!)


----------



## aimee-lou

Welcome MrsR - the torture of the 2ww awaits!! :)

I'll be there shortly too....expecting to have a lovely 5 days with hubby as only 1 more day at work this week and meant to OV tomorrow/fri I reckon (no FF to confuse me :rofl:) so going to try to not come on here until at least 4 DPO!! :) 

Fingers crossed you get your Little girl....we would like a girl too I think but as my cycles are everywhere it's a case of wait and see for us! :) 

Good Luck!! BFP's Ahoy!!


----------



## moomoo

Im 1st of Feb, BUT will test before!! lol thanks xx


----------



## msangie11

Just had a thought today. If I get my BFP next Tuesday I won't tell DH immediately. Instead I will surprise him with a positive HPT on Valentines day. This will be a huge test of will power as I am terrible at keeping surprises to myself. I get so excited :)
Saying that I haven't felt a single symptom and I am 10 DPO today. 
Going to tear myself away from this forum and get some sleep. Night all!
:dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Hey Ladies, 
I am not sure but i think i Oved yesterday which would be awesome b/c me and DH BDed yesterday morning at about 4 am!!! But just incase i better get on that tonight too huh ??


----------



## aimee-lou

Yep, it's prime BD time and it's always best to put in that little extra effort i think.... Having said that, the number of people on here who have said 'we only did it once 4 days before OV and now I'm PG' I'm beginnng to think that less is more. 

Last night was a 'night off' in our BD every night plan :rofl: but Hubby's having none of it and jumped on me.....twice. I'm not complaining but still,means I may not get to BD tonight which is the night before OV....I'm sure I can convince him especially if I give him his birthday presents early :blush:

He's 25 tomorrow, same as me....thank god! I will no longer be the cradle snatcher he says I am :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im still waiting lol


----------



## Anababe

Im just joining the 2ww today :happydance: Due to test on the 13th Feb! Prob wont make it that long though lol

Good Luck girls!!

:dust::dust:

xx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well Dh and i Were so tired last night that we passed out as soon as we layed down NO :sex: Got to make up for it tonight tho !!! My cp has be weird but now its low and Very open and soft i am pretty sure i have either already ovulated or i will be ovulating tomorrow !!! PLEASE keep Your FX


----------



## hopeful09

hi ladies,

can i join you in the 2ww due af on 7th Feb. only 5dpo today. SS like crazy.

ash x


----------



## quail

hi i thought this might help some of you ladies . i spoke to a midwife today who said its quite normal in early pregnancy to get positives and negatives as ive had and it is also normal to have implantation spotting for 6 days also as ive had. thought this might help anybody wondering about these sorts of things.hope eveyone is well.x


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

hopeful09 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can i join you in the 2ww due af on 7th Feb. only 5dpo today. SS like crazy.
> 
> ash x

Welcome, We are happy to have you here!! We love SS so anytime you want to rant about your symptoms feel free~~!!!! Wow lucky you only have 9 days left !! I am going to be starting the 2ww on Sunday I am going to try not to symptom spot this month as ever time i do it i jinx myself!! I am just going to let go and let my body do its thing !!! I really hope you the best and i hope to be putting your bfp up there soon!!!


----------



## heavenly

Oh well, :witch: arrived this morning. Have to start again!! :hissy: Good luck to all you ladies still to test!! :dust:


----------



## vcoombes

Hello
Can I join in please? AF is due on 6 Feb so I have another whole week to wait yet and it feels like forever! TBH am not holding out much hope this month as didn't really manage to get in much bding at the right time.. feel like I'm wishing time away the moment waiting for my next chance.

V


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi TTCSECONDJOY

could you please add me for testing 14th Feb

thank you x

Good Luck to all the girls testing on valentines day lets hope there are lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies I can already tell i didn't catch the eggie and i think its too late!! I just feel it I don't know how to explain it but i just know!! Sorry to damper this thread but i am just down today and i don't know ...............................


----------



## willow77

Can you add me please for the 19th February - Thanks

Goodluck girls :flower:


----------



## MrsR

vcoombes said:


> Hello
> Can I join in please? AF is due on 6 Feb so I have another whole week to wait yet and it feels like forever! TBH am not holding out much hope this month as didn't really manage to get in much bding at the right time.. feel like I'm wishing time away the moment waiting for my next chance.
> 
> V

:wave: welcome 2 bnb xxx good luck for testing this month x


----------



## snugglebot

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Ladies I can already tell i didn't catch the eggie and i think its too late!! I just feel it I don't know how to explain it but i just know!! Sorry to damper this thread but i am just down today and i don't know ...............................

Hang in there girl, you will know soon enough and if you are right (which I am not as convinced as you), then you can start planning for another try then. 

Until then, hold on to that little hope that it only takes one spermie and a bit of luck.:hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

I am just so tired of trying so hard and nothing happening I am about ready to just give up all together!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Aww sweetie. Here is a virtual hug from Canada -> :hug:

Sounds like you need an afternoon or evening for just for you and to pamper yourself, recharge your batteries and figure things out.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Thankx for the :hugs: I am just so down on the thought of ttc and having another baby i just feel broken and i am so confused i don't know what i did wrong or what i am doing wrong!! I do not want to use opks or anything else but i really really want just one more little baby and then i will give allllllllll of my baby dust to everyone else out there!! I have even told many of the women on here and some really good friends that i would either donate my eggs to them or even carry a baby for them!!! I just want to have my 2nd little one and then i will be happy and content with my life!!!


----------



## snugglebot

What about OPKs and BBT do you find worrisome?


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Just that it makes dh a little weird he feels like he is put on stage and has to preform when i am ov and i don't want to put him in that place.


----------



## msangie11

I have been a very naughty girl and gave in to the sticks which were screaming at me to pee on them and got a faint line yesterday at 11 DPO. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much so waited until today to test again and the line is even darker today.

I have got my :bfp: and I am so excited :happydance:

The preseed that I used for the first time this cycle must have worked!!! I think I have two packets left so if any of you ladies would like them send me a PM (first come first served)

I am still sending lots of :dust: to each and every one of you :hugs:


----------



## Oushka

Please add me for testing 4th Feb.

Im 8dpo and so far managed to live a relativly normal week... I havnt done much ss and not poas once yet!
Im soooo tired and my back is aching pretty much 24/7 for the last 2 days. But Im not reading anything into it... :rofl:

:hugs: to all & congrats on your :bfp: 's!


----------



## hopeful09

msangie11 said:


> I have been a very naughty girl and gave in to the sticks which were screaming at me to pee on them and got a faint line yesterday at 11 DPO. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much so waited until today to test again and the line is even darker today.
> 
> I have got my :bfp: and I am so excited :happydance:
> 
> The preseed that I used for the first time this cycle must have worked!!! I think I have two packets left so if any of you ladies would like them send me a PM (first come first served)
> 
> I am still sending lots of :dust: to each and every one of you :hugs:

COngrats hun thats excellent news.
a x


----------



## Anababe

Congrats msangie :D Hope you have a H&H pregnancy! x

I cant wait for this week to be over, i hate the first bit of the 2ww! Only a few days to go til i can start the Symptom Spotting :rofl:

Can you add me for testing on the 12th please :)

xx


----------



## teramesue

I'll be testing somewhere around the 13th, if i can wait that long!


----------



## cazd

msangie11 said:


> I have got my :bfp: and I am so excited :happydance:

CONGRATS !!! 

TCCSecondJoy - I'm right with you this time - I'm just not feeling it either. But... I'll set up camp here again and wait for the :witch:

Symptom Spotting like crazy - since Samzi posted this link to me:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms

I just love it!


----------



## samzi

cazd said:


> msangie11 said:
> 
> 
> I have got my :bfp: and I am so excited :happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS !!!
> 
> TCCSecondJoy - I'm right with you this time - my frist 2ww and I'm just not feeling it either. But... I'll set up camp here again and wait for the :witch:
> 
> Symptom Spotting like crazy - since Samzi posted this link to me:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms
> 
> I just love it!Click to expand...

:rofl: sorry caz


----------



## samzi

Not sure when im testing yet but can you put 4th feb for now? :lol:


----------



## mlyn26

msangie11 said:


> I have been a very naughty girl and gave in to the sticks which were screaming at me to pee on them and got a faint line yesterday at 11 DPO. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much so waited until today to test again and the line is even darker today.
> 
> I have got my :bfp: and I am so excited :happydance:
> 
> The preseed that I used for the first time this cycle must have worked!!! I think I have two packets left so if any of you ladies would like them send me a PM (first come first served)
> 
> I am still sending lots of :dust: to each and every one of you :hugs:

CONGRATS!!!!!

H & H 9 months to you


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ladies me and DH :sex: last night and all day today there has been (tmi) loads and loads of clear stretchy cm again (tmi) there was lots on my knickers when i went to the bathroom??!! Does this indicate ov ?? and should i bd again tonight just to be sure?


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Wow I just realized that me and dh :sex: on CD 9, 15, 17, 19 And we will on CD 21 too I totally didn't mean to every other day as we are technically not trying not preventing!! But it just happened that way and this is the first time we got every other day in on the week of ov ever!!!!!

Check out my FF tell me what you think!!!!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/249c3b


----------



## snugglebot

Sounds promising TTCSecondJoy


----------



## Kelley&Jason

MrsR said:


> hehe!!!! i think i may finally belong here!!! FF predicts i will ovulate tommorw.... but as we are ttc via shettles for a girl... its just one long wait now! :D due to test 13th Feb... (after much chopping and changing off ff's mind i might add!!!) not holding out too much hope this month as ttc a girl via shettles is meant to take considerably longer :( but hey ho!!!! here im am in 2ww!!!!!! (and still uber excited and impatient!)

Hi Mrs R,

We also TTC via Shettles for a girl and got our :bfp: the very first cycle. Now just hopeing it worked for a girl!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Kota

:huh:
I seem to have been missed! :cry: I'm currently in my 2WW and will AF is due on the 4th Feb so will be (trying to) hold out until then!

Thanks!:hug:


----------



## BradysMum

I'm in the 2WW, AF is due around the 6th. I don't think I'm pregnant this month though. I don't feel it and I just don't think we'll be that lucky!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

cazd said:


> msangie11 said:
> 
> 
> I have got my :bfp: and I am so excited :happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS !!!
> 
> TCCSecondJoy - I'm right with you this time - I'm just not feeling it either. But... I'll set up camp here again and wait for the :witch:
> 
> Symptom Spotting like crazy - since Samzi posted this link to me:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms
> 
> I just love it!Click to expand...


well who knows we may be getting our :bfp: this month !!!


----------



## aimee-lou

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> cazd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msangie11 said:
> 
> 
> I have got my :bfp: and I am so excited :happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS !!!
> 
> TCCSecondJoy - I'm right with you this time - I'm just not feeling it either. But... I'll set up camp here again and wait for the :witch:
> 
> Symptom Spotting like crazy - since Samzi posted this link to me:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms
> 
> I just love it!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well who knows we may be getting our :bfp: this month !!!Click to expand...

Sounds really promising TTCSECONDJOY!! Got my fingers crossed for you. 

We have just been seeing what happens this month and I haven't had any EWCM - just lots of watery CM which seems to just keeps appearing!:rofl:

CD17 today....so could be 1dpo or may need to wait til Monday to know for definite. 

February starts tomorrow so officially in the countdown!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

aimee-lou said:


> TTCSECONDJOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msangie11 said:
> 
> 
> I have got my :bfp: and I am so excited :happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS !!!
> 
> TCCSecondJoy - I'm right with you this time - I'm just not feeling it either. But... I'll set up camp here again and wait for the :witch:
> 
> Symptom Spotting like crazy - since Samzi posted this link to me:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms
> 
> I just love it!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well who knows we may be getting our :bfp: this month !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds really promising TTCSECONDJOY!! Got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> We have just been seeing what happens this month and I haven't had any EWCM - just lots of watery CM which seems to just keeps appearing!:rofl:
> 
> CD17 today....so could be 1dpo or may need to wait til Monday to know for definite.
> 
> February starts tomorrow so officially in the countdown!!Click to expand...

I start the 2 week wait 2morrow also, i hate this part!!!!:hissy: :rofl:


----------



## keerthy

One question to all ya ladies.... posted this in other forums and threads! ... but thought I shall ask you guys too.... 

Can you see a line in these pics...? sorry for the poor quality.... but the pink line was more obvious to naked eye than the cam... and came up within 3-5 mins time line. I am posting pics which I took when the test was working and was still wet! 

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa27/keerthy83/DSCF2483-1.jpg

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa27/keerthy83/DSCF2483.jpg

Any advice? Faint positive or an Evap???? am going mad... :hissy::hissy:

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsR

i think it def looks like a :bfp: !!!


----------



## msangie11

keerthy said:


> One question to all ya ladies.... posted this in other forums and threads! ... but thought I shall ask you guys too....
> 
> Can you see a line in these pics...? sorry for the poor quality.... but the pink line was more obvious to naked eye than the cam... and came up within 3-5 mins time line. I am posting pics which I took when the test was working and was still wet!
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa27/keerthy83/DSCF2483-1.jpg
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa27/keerthy83/DSCF2483.jpg
> 
> Any advice? Faint positive or an Evap???? am going mad... :hissy::hissy:
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!!!!!

I can see a very faint second pink line. What DPO are you? And did you use FMU?

When I got a very faint line in the morning I tested again that afternoon and it was slightly darker. I then tested everyday with cheapy sticks seeing a faint but slightly darker line each time until I was 100% sure it was a :bfp:. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## keerthy

Thanks honey! I think I am 9/10-11 DPO.... am due for af on 3rd...... yes I used FMU!!!! didnt dare to test again! 

I shifted from Sanatogen pronatals to pregnacare conception multi-vits since 4 days.... hope its not some falso positive coz of that!

Am really scared now... I was totally relaxed this months.... was so much into my books! I even booked an exam at end of march!!!! 

Hopefully.... . argghhhh scared to get my hopes up! 

I think I will wait until I cross my AF date! and then re-test.... hmm.... I will test any minute now.. I can't stop myself! :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## keerthy

MrsR said:


> i think it def looks like a :bfp: !!!

hopefull my dear!!!! praying it is.... :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

just waiting for a dark one!


----------



## msangie11

keerthy said:


> Thanks honey! I think I am 9/10-11 DPO.... am due for af on 3rd...... yes I used FMU!!!! didnt dare to test again!
> 
> I shifted from Sanatogen pronatals to pregnacare conception multi-vits since 4 days.... hope its not some falso positive coz of that!
> 
> Am really scared now... I was totally relaxed this months.... was so much into my books! I even booked an exam at end of march!!!!
> 
> Hopefully.... . argghhhh scared to get my hopes up!
> 
> I think I will wait until I cross my AF date! and then re-test.... hmm.... I will test any minute now.. I can't stop myself! :baby::baby::baby::baby:

My AF was due on 3rd Feb too. I know how you feel not trying to get your hopes up too much and also not believing what you are seeing.

Much as I admire your restraint I think you will find it hard not to test again before Tuesday just out of curiosity as to whether another line will appear or not. Those little sticks will be screaming at you to share your FMU with them tomorrow morning when you awake. 

Wishing you lots and lots of luck honey.:hugs:


----------



## keerthy

msangie11 said:


> keerthy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks honey! I think I am 9/10-11 DPO.... am due for af on 3rd...... yes I used FMU!!!! didnt dare to test again!
> 
> I shifted from Sanatogen pronatals to pregnacare conception multi-vits since 4 days.... hope its not some falso positive coz of that!
> 
> Am really scared now... I was totally relaxed this months.... was so much into my books! I even booked an exam at end of march!!!!
> 
> Hopefully.... . argghhhh scared to get my hopes up!
> 
> I think I will wait until I cross my AF date! and then re-test.... hmm.... I will test any minute now.. I can't stop myself! :baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> 
> My AF was due on 3rd Feb too. I know how you feel not trying to get your hopes up too much and also not believing what you are seeing.
> 
> Much as I admire your restraint I think you will find it hard not to test again before Tuesday just out of curiosity as to whether another line will appear or not. Those little sticks will be screaming at you to share your FMU with them tomorrow morning when you awake.
> 
> Wishing you lots and lots of luck honey.:hugs:Click to expand...


I will try to keep off from testing! but.... I know I can't !!! I will be up early tomorrow... :rofl::rofl:
I have an appointment for an ultra-sound on the 3rd Feb..... my gynac thought I have PCOS.... 
well, I think it does no harm....so I will go for it! 

Thanks honey! my books screaming at me.... havent touched my books since morning and exams getting near! 

FX.... will keep ya all updated! Pray for me please!!! :baby::baby::baby:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Anababe

Good Luck Keerthy! I can see a very faint line.. hope its the start of a lovely BFP! :hugs:

Not much to update with me, im 4dpo.. just waiting for the symptom spotting to begin :rofl:

x


----------



## BizyBee

Can you add me? I am pretty sure I ovulated on the 27th. If so, I should be be expecting :witch: or :bfp: around Feb. 10th. 
Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## cazd

Hi Girls... Lots of PMA on here so thought I'd join in too...

2 days 'till testing with First Response... Not holding out much hope for a BFP but v keen to just get this cycle over with and onto the next.

Anyone got any good 2ww symptoms?

I've had pretty much a constant dull ache - like a super-mild AF cramp...


----------



## samzi

I have a dull ache on one side at the moment, keep getting the tmi white/transulsceant(sp) but not stretchy cm every night. feeling a bit sick and last night i was v bloated. uck! GL caz xx


----------



## eswift

7th Feb


----------



## lalitas charm

I'll test about 18th Feb, depends how long I can hold out!


:hug:


----------



## quail

hi ladies well looks like my bfp was a chemical as getting all negs now .onto the next cycle when af shows up.congratulations to everyone who got there bfp.x


----------



## Oushka

Well I didnt even get a chance to get impatiant about poas as :witch: arrived last night. 10dpo/CD24 the earliest yet :hissy:

Its a very painful one too, just to rub it in I suppose :(


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Quail - Aww hun hope you get your BFP of AF soon so you can get on with next cycle :hugs:

Oushka - Sorry :witch: got you, good luck next cycle :hug:

5dpo for me.. not feeling any different yet but guess its a little early hehe

xx


----------



## roc

Me! i'm about 11 dpo now, and will be testing on the 6th feb- if i can hold out that long!!
Baby dust and bfps to all!!!!!!
:bfp: :dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

CD19 - 1DPO I think......I think! 

Going to wait til 16th to test as :witch: should be here on 15th. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Hey ladies How are you all today??!! I am currently 2-3dpo. I had a super crying fit this morning. SHHH( dh didn't want to :sex: because of a hangover but i go so upset thinking something was wrong with me. everything is fine now. and my ( .)(. ) feel sore!!


----------



## cazd

Hi - I've been super-emotional too. 
Get this..... 
I cried when we went to Pets at Home yesterday - just at the thought that our children would see that shop one day...

Ermmmm glad you've got sore BBs! Mine aren't aching at all and I'm most annoyed.
I keep checking to see if they've got darker or vein-ier but joy...


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

wow ladies we are letting this thread get way to far down on this page!!!!!!


----------



## keerthy

girls! 

I think I have got some news!!!! 

After getting a series of evaps since 4 days...... I think it could be a :bfp: 

I tested today....... line showed up in 2 mins.... link bright but not very dark! 
I was due today/tomorrow..... I cannot post pics.... as hubby taken his laptop to office.... which has the card reader! Shame I know!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

But I shall post pics.... asap!


----------



## aimee-lou

keerthy said:


> girls!
> 
> I think I have got some news!!!!
> 
> After getting a series of evaps since 4 days...... I think it could be a :bfp:
> 
> I tested today....... line showed up in 2 mins.... link bright but not very dark!
> I was due today/tomorrow..... I cannot post pics.... as hubby taken his laptop to office.... which has the card reader! Shame I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But I shall post pics.... asap!

Oooh how exciting! I've got my FX'd for you!


----------



## keerthy

aimee-lou said:


> keerthy said:
> 
> 
> girls!
> 
> I think I have got some news!!!!
> 
> After getting a series of evaps since 4 days...... I think it could be a :bfp:
> 
> I tested today....... line showed up in 2 mins.... link bright but not very dark!
> I was due today/tomorrow..... I cannot post pics.... as hubby taken his laptop to office.... which has the card reader! Shame I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But I shall post pics.... asap!
> 
> Oooh how exciting! I've got my FX'd for you!Click to expand...

hopefully it is :bfp:! 
I tested again... the line is faint.. showed up in 2 mins.... but may be I had a glass of water after breakfast!!!!! so.... who knows..... 

by the way... I have a scan today evening......to rule out PCO's my gynac thinks I have PCOS! 
Gosh!!! hope its not

FXd!!!!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi Ladies - Im now officially in the dreaded 2WW (I love it really) :rofl:

Good Luck ladies - hope there are lots more :bfp:'s this month

**Good Luck Keerthy - Will look out for pics later - The EVAP posted a few pages back looked very pink! :dust:**


----------



## BradysMum

Good luck with the scan! I hope its not PCOS

AF is supposed to be on its way, but I don't feel any symptoms at all. Then again, I don't feel any pregnancy symptoms either, so I'm not really sure whats going on!


----------



## keerthy

NewYearNewMe said:


> Hi Ladies - Im now officially in the dreaded 2WW (I love it really) :rofl:
> 
> Good Luck ladies - hope there are lots more :bfp:'s this month
> 
> **Good Luck Keerthy - Will look out for pics later - The EVAP posted a few pages back looked very pink! :dust:**

Its dark now! 

but am scared of chemicals.... dont have a historty though! 

:baby::baby: for a strong :bfp:!!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

You better tell the doc at the scan about the lines though, just in case! You never know, they might confirm it! Fingers crossed for you hun that everything is fine! :hug:

Me on the other hand...I'm on the 2ww, 2DPO and desperate to get all obsessed. Apart from the fact I've vowed not too, I'm more worried about work and the HUUUUUUGE spot on the top of one of my boobs that is rubbing on my bra and killing me! :rofl:

Roll on 16th!!


----------



## quail

hi ladies well i think the spotting i had on the 14th jan must have been a strange af so think imust be cd 21 havent a clue when i might have o so just a wait and see game,good luck to everyone.


----------



## Anababe

oooo Keerthy i hope it turns out to be a BFP for you! Ill keep my FX! :dust:

Im 6dpo and im normally (imagining) some kind of symptom by now but nothing at all this month! I dont feel any different at all.. Just hoping i can make it til test day (next Thursday) without POAS early!! :roll: lol

xx


----------



## samzi

ooh fingers crossed! :D xx


----------



## keerthy

quail said:


> hi ladies well i think the spotting i had on the 14th jan must have been a strange af so think imust be cd 21 havent a clue when i might have o so just a wait and see game,good luck to everyone.




aimee-lou said:


> You better tell the doc at the scan about the lines though, just in case! You never know, they might confirm it! Fingers crossed for you hun that everything is fine! :hug:
> 
> Me on the other hand...I'm on the 2ww, 2DPO and desperate to get all obsessed. Apart from the fact I've vowed not too, I'm more worried about work and the HUUUUUUGE spot on the top of one of my boobs that is rubbing on my bra and killing me! :rofl:
> 
> Roll on 16th!!

ohh yeah will tell for sure! 

Good luck for you honey!!!! 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks Keerthy..

I'm just wondering. Just checked on the calender that the 16th is a monday (don't think I could handle testing at 5.30am on a Monday before work!). 

I have a choice - test on the 15th (due AF) and risk having a MAJOR disappointment of :witch: arriving that day OR - wait until the Friday/Saturday as :witch: would then be a week late and I would be able to have a day at home rather than having to control myself at work! (have the option to Work from Home on a friday :happydance:) 

What do we think girls....curiosity or will power...what will win?


----------



## RissaMartinez

I am past the 2 weeks. I am 4 weeks late. I am new to this site. What does dpo mean? The start of my last period was 12/08/08. Can someone calculate the numbers for me? I am soo lost.

Thanks!


----------



## msangie11

keerthy said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keerthy said:
> 
> 
> girls!
> 
> I think I have got some news!!!!
> 
> After getting a series of evaps since 4 days...... I think it could be a :bfp:
> 
> I tested today....... line showed up in 2 mins.... link bright but not very dark!
> I was due today/tomorrow..... I cannot post pics.... as hubby taken his laptop to office.... which has the card reader! Shame I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But I shall post pics.... asap!
> 
> Oooh how exciting! I've got my FX'd for you!Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully it is :bfp:!
> I tested again... the line is faint.. showed up in 2 mins.... but may be I had a glass of water after breakfast!!!!! so.... who knows.....
> 
> by the way... I have a scan today evening......to rule out PCO's my gynac thinks I have PCOS!
> Gosh!!! hope its not
> 
> FXd!!!!Click to expand...

Keerthy I believe you have your :bfp: and congratulations are in order :happydance: 
I know you don't want to get your hopes up but all of these tests can't be wrong, I think you (and DH of course) have done it!!!
Let me know how your appointment goes later. :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Almost on 3DPO....I WILL NOT SYMPTOM SPOT! I WILL NOT SYMPTOM SPOT! I WILL NOT SYMPTOM SPOT! I WILL NOT SYMPTOM SPOT! 

:rofl::hissy:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

hey ladies how are you all today? I am about 4dpo and still no symptoms!! I kind of know this is not my month but the heck with it! I have a question for yall do you think that i should keep trying through march as i am not sure if i want to have another December baby?? I dont know what to do what do you ladies think???


----------



## aimee-lou

I've had to change my dates...I am now 1DPO as found EWCM last night! So so thrilled! 

Didn't BD tho so probably means no BFP this month as a result, but at least the old bod is working. :happydance:

(We BD'd every day since last Tuesday and last night was the 1st night missed....do we still stand a chance with that?)


----------



## Anababe

Hey

I noticed some slight pink blood last night whilst checking my CP, theres not enough today to notice when i wipe but the CM around my cerivix is quite blood tinged, a little darker than last night though so i dunno what that is, i hope af isnt on her way.. not due til next Thursday im only 7dpo! :cry:

Will just have to wait and see i guess :roll:

Hope your all ok! :hug:

xx


----------



## BradysMum

I'm almost sure I'm not pregnant now. I can't stand DH being near me and I never can when AF is about to come! I'm not really too bothered though, I didn't think we'd get pregnant straight away!


----------



## keerthy

I tested and I think it is a...... .......



................


............


......


....


...


.


.


.


.


shhhh!!!!!! not allowed to post here!!!!! 

See the link https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-ovulation-test-gallery/95619-can-you-see-line-update-page-4-a-4.html


----------



## Anababe

Awwwww :D:D :happydance:

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Anababe said:


> Awwwww :D:D :happydance:
> 
> xx

Ditto!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful mummy

keerthy said:


> girls!
> 
> I think I have got some news!!!!
> 
> After getting a series of evaps since 4 days...... I think it could be a :bfp:
> 
> I tested today....... line showed up in 2 mins.... link bright but not very dark!
> I was due today/tomorrow..... I cannot post pics.... as hubby taken his laptop to office.... which has the card reader! Shame I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But I shall post pics.... asap!

Hi Keerthy 

I really hope that is your BFP! its sounds very promising.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have you had any symptoms? 

Please post the pics asap! Im soooooooooooo excited for you!


----------



## Anababe

My spotting has completely stopped now.. :D Im so glad it wasnt AF! I thought i was out over a week early.

Im kinda excited now, could it really have implantation bleeding! Trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard! :dohh: lol

:dust:

xx


----------



## bluetattoo

I'm out :witch: got me, damn her!! :hissy:

Good luck to everyone else still waiting and wondering lol

:dust:


----------



## MOMMY2AVA

hI...im new here. mom of 1 and trying for #2. 

Testing in 6 days...but im so impatient i will probably test in like 3 days...i need to know ASAP.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

hey ladies i am 5dpo now and still no symptoms!!! I do have very full bbs and am very tired but i have been pushing my limits with my sleep! there is not much more to report right now but i did want to let yall know that i am sorry for slacking on this thread again its just i have a load of school work to do and its just about time for midterms so i am cramming bad but i promise when i get caught up with school i will catch yall up i say give me about 3-4 days and i will be in full swing i am going to pull an all nighter tonight to catch everything up!! talk to you ladies later!!! Love Abbbie


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Anyone else feel as though the days are dragging on sooo slooooowwww? :dohh:


----------



## Anababe

Mommy2Kian said:


> Anyone else feel as though the days are dragging on sooo slooooowwww? :dohh:

Yeah they really are.. im not due to test til 12th, thats a week away and i already feel like ive been in the 2ww for ages! :wacko:

I didnt sleep too good last night was very restless, keep getting waves of nausea too. 

I think im going to test on Sat at 10dpo.. theres no way i can wait a whole week!!

Hope everyone is ok today :hugs:

Simone xx


----------



## helz81

Ive just entered my 2nd 2ww..Id love to get a :bfp:on valentines day BUT I'll only be 10dpo..isn't that too early?
Good luck ladies :hug:


----------



## Wallie

I feel that the 2ww has been really dragging for me too. Couldn't sleep last night either with hubby or dogs snoring! I then was starving and my arm was all tingly. So had to get up and get something to eat. 

My bb's are sore too and have been since ovulation day. Not sure this is my month or not but FX'd.:happydance:


----------



## Anababe

My boobs are not sore yet.. they will be if i keep poking around though :rofl::rofl: haha anyway as i was poking about before seeing if they hurt i leaked some milk :shock: dunno where that has come from cuz i havent breastfed for over a yr! hehe :roll:


----------



## Kota

Hello, Could you please update mine to a :bfp:!!! 

Tested tonight on an early response and got a definite 2nd line! :happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations Kota :happydance: :hug:


----------



## samzi

grats!

i had a tingly left hand earlier and cant go for a poo again! :rofl:


----------



## keerthy

Wallie said:


> I feel that the 2ww has been really dragging for me too. Couldn't sleep last night either with hubby or dogs snoring! I then was starving and my arm was all tingly. So had to get up and get something to eat.
> 
> My bb's are sore too and have been since ovulation day. Not sure this is my month or not but FX'd.:happydance:

Thats exactly how I felt some days!!!! 

Fxd for you!!!!

@ TTCSECONDJOY - Can you please update my name with a :bfp:, thanks! :hug:


----------



## obeez

Congrats to those who have tested and got their :bfp:'s

I am 5 DPO and feel nothing. My right boob was a wee bit tingly yesterday but absolutely zilch since then!


----------



## quail

well ladies :witch: got me today so now cd1 just wondered your thoughts on this my cycles only seem to be 20-24 days long would i still be ovulating as im still breastfeeding my 7 month old? thanks for any replies.also anyone any idea when o should occur on this sort of cycle?,thanks


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations all :bfp:ers!!! :happydance:

2DPO for me so Loooong way to go!!


----------



## Wallie

keerthy said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> I feel that the 2ww has been really dragging for me too. Couldn't sleep last night either with hubby or dogs snoring! I then was starving and my arm was all tingly. So had to get up and get something to eat.
> 
> My bb's are sore too and have been since ovulation day. Not sure this is my month or not but FX'd.:happydance:
> 
> Thats exactly how I felt some days!!!!
> 
> Fxd for you!!!!
> 
> @ TTCSECONDJOY - Can you please update my name with a :bfp:, thanks! :hug:Click to expand...


Keerthy, congratulations on our :bfp:, finally you got it for sure! 

Oh and don't you get my hopes up, I'll be so upset if the witch appears. But thanks!:hug:


----------



## missbooby

Can you put down for Valentines day please..I'll be POAS then if :witch: hasn't hit me

Congratulations to all the lovely ladies who've got their :bfp:s

:dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

How are we today? The 2WW is taking sooooo long to go down, probably because I had to adjust by 2 days. 

3DPO (adjusted from 5DPO) and nothing to report! :hissy: Bored oh so bored! 

Working from home today so have done a couple of hours work and given myself the rest of the day off for good behaviour. Got loads of overtime hours next week which could be interesting (Hubby is on lates and we have to share a car! :hissy: so will make it up then!)

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## samzi

12dpo today , tested at 11, 8 and 5dpo but no line. two days till af due and no sign of spotting yet, so far so good. x


----------



## aimee-lou

samzi said:


> 12dpo today , tested at 11, 8 and 5dpo but no line. two days till af due and no sign of spotting yet, so far so good. x

Good Luck Samzi...Hope she stays away!


----------



## BradysMum

Well AF isn't here yet, but I feel so bloated and uh today, I'm pretty sure she'll be here in the next day or two. In the back of my mind I keep thinking its coz I'm pregnant instead though lol


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

well ladies only one week left for all of us valentines day testers!!! I am 7dpo and have a few of what i think are symptoms!! 


SUPER SORE BBS 
not only are they sore but full and lots of vains are popping up!!!
Also i have been having a white sticky cm


----------



## samzi

gl all!

im testing sunday, poss tomorrow if my new batch of ic's arrive x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies 1 week down only 1 week to go :rofl:

I took a preg test yesterday morning, and i swear i cud see a line, it was the faintest line ever and no one else cud see it so im guesing im tricking myself, i've peed on so many sticks lately :lol: 

Past 3 days ive had dull lower back ache, could do with a good rub!!! :lol:

Also slight cramping but not sure if this is anything...ahhhhh :hissy: the wait is tooo long why cant it be a 2 day wait instead :rofl:


:hug:


----------



## armywifettc

I will be testing on 2/17 :bfp: pleeeaaassseeee


----------



## aimee-lou

I woke up this morning with the biggest hankering (notice did not use the word craving! :rofl:) for pancakes. God bless my hubby and his easy going nature....had pancakes and golden syrup for breakfast!! Feel like a big kid! :happydance:

No symptoms for me ladies. Few crampies but I've had these the last 2 months so not reading anything in. Also have sore bbs ut again, nothing unusual. 

Good luck to all you ladies. I'm going to be stuck here for another 2 weeks today provided AF not here to stay!


----------



## proud mummy

woohoo only 7 days left until testing....only if :witch: doesnt come before then.

Its so going to drag.

Ive had a few things I dont know if they are linked to getting pregnant or not. I have had heartburn for a couple of days in the week and just lately have been feeling sick on an off.

Hoping to get a :bfp: very soon. 

Dont test before val day.....dont test before val day...dont test before val day.....tra la la la la la:rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Hey ladies

Well the 2ww is over for me.. i got my BFP this morning :yipee::dance:

Soo excited!!! :D:D:D

Good Luck to everyone testing this week!!

:dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations Anababe!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## obeez

Woohoo Anababe, massive congrats on your :bfp:. 

I think my ticker is wrong, my last 2 cycles were 26 and 25 days, but I ovulated later this month on CD 17 so i am hoping that my cycle is 28 days as otherwise that means I have a very short LP. I am absolutely symptomless this month, unlike the last 2 cycles which I have had loads but :bfn:. It's a funny old world


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Hey ladies i am itching to test!!! I see some who were not supposed to test did and got a :bfp: CONGRATS TO YOU!!! im wondering what it could harm ?? What do you ladies think how early can i test i am only 8dpo and i went to the store last night a bought oreos and cool wip ( my first pregnancy craving) do you all think i am just making my self think or what and again the last time i got a :bfp: was on a Friday the 13th i am so impatient huh ??


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im hoping my internet cheapies come monday and i dare say i will test aswell :lol: i cant help myself!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mamageddon

Congrats to Anababe first of all. I'm a bit of a lurker, but I thuoght I should say something! :happydance:

I am on day 26... with AF usually showing up around day 29 - 31... so a couple of more days. I guess I COULD test now, but I am starting to feel like I can't get pregnant.... so I just don't want to test quite yet. I'm going to wait a little while longer. 

*sigh* :shrug:


----------



## samzi

i was going to test tomorrow but now im thinking i may test next time i need a wee lol.


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

let us know samzi!! How many dpos are you ??


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats to everyone who got a :bfp:. 
I am about 11 dpo and I am going crazy. It is so hard waiting! Last week I had a few days with light brown CM and a little cramping, but no other symptoms.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi,
Will you count me in please? I'm a late joiner, but waiting to test Feb 14th. Currently on 7DPO (I think!)

LOL Stilletto xx


----------



## sarah1989

:witch: came 4 days early... Im out again this month. :hissy: Good Luck Ladies, maybe we will have better luck on our 11th cycle.


----------



## Anna1982

hi

can you add me please, i should test on the 11th (short cycles) but am going to wait till the 14th


----------



## NewYearNewMe

currently 7dpo

Yesterday afternoon I was sooo worn out, getting out of breath a lot so last night I went to bed at 8:30pm!!! slept straight through to 3am this morning - I had to get up for the toilet - I never do that!
was then awake until 6.30 then I had another 2 hours sleep? As I am writing this I could just drift back off to sleep again.

Been having a lot of gas:blush:
Lots of heartburn - everything I eat...
Also feeling very sick if I stand up to soon or sit down quickly.

Generally not feeling too good.

Never experienced this much in a cycle so hope its a good sign - PMA

Bring on my :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations on all the recent :bfp:'s - hoping to join you all in first tri very soon.


----------



## cazd

NewYearNewMe - that sounds super-positive !!!
Can you wait a whole 6 days 'till you test?


----------



## obeez

Well I am 8DPO and feeling ok apart from some cramping that possibly I am mistaking for wind. Felt the teenious bit icky this morning when I got up when Hubby asked what I wanted for breakfast. Food is normally the first thing on my mind when I wake up! 

To make matters worse, whilst trying to beat my high score on a word spelling game on the DS, in one game I had to spell words such as conception, infertility, pregnancy. I couldn't believe it!

I am fighting the urge to POAS, somebody is going to have to talk me out of it. I have loads of OPK's left....


----------



## NewYearNewMe

cazd said:


> NewYearNewMe - that sounds super-positive !!!
> Can you wait a whole 6 days 'till you test?

I know - its killing me!!! I have a few ic's - I might start testing tomorrow. :happydance:

I really hope this is our month - PMA


----------



## samzi

PMA to all you ladies :hugs: :dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

I am officially shattered!!! 

Went to a family party last night, hubby had 3 glasses of wine and 3 double gins and woke up this morning fine. I on the other hand, was designated driver so stuck to perrier and have woken up this morning feeling like I've ploughed through a wall!!!! Where's the justice? 

No symptoms to report, unless the non-hangover is one? I'm either on 5DPO or 7DPO (5 days since EWCM, 7 since OV pains started) but not sure which to count. I was going to wait til :witch: was at least a week late (provided she doesn't arrive) but in boots at lunch time and hubby persuaded me to buy an FRER to test on 15th (my original due date or 13DPO) ...... do you think this would be ok? 

How are we all girls? Any more BFP's? we seem to be getting a fair few!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyMichele

Testing the 18th I think. I'm guessing I am 3 dpo right now?


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

hey ladies how are you all today ?? must be starting to get impatient huh well i got a little bit of yellow cm last night and the girls in another thread have told me that this is a good sign of pg but it is gone now :dowh: also i am eating everything in sight !!!!!!!!!! I don't know lets keep our fingers crossed !!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

I'm good. No new symptoms though. I'm just getting pretty impatient also. Your symptoms sound promising! :dust:


----------



## cazd

I think it sounds promising too... And... this is your thread... You Deserve It !!!!

Unfortunately... I'm out. :witch: arrived today. :hissy:
Hey ho... next time...


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Cazd. :hug:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Goodluck girls!!! i dont feel excited anymore cuz my symptoms have gone :( hope my ic come tmorro, then i might test :) x


----------



## samzi

i cant go for a sodding poo again :rofl: dear god x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Prune juice samzi..prune juice!!!:rofl:


----------



## cazd

Mommy2Kian said:


> Goodluck girls!!! i dont feel excited anymore cuz my symptoms have gone :( hope my ic come tmorro, then i might test :) x

LOVE the Avatar xxxx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

cazd said:


> I think it sounds promising too... And... this is your thread... You Deserve It !!!!
> 
> Unfortunately... I'm out. :witch: arrived today. :hissy:
> Hey ho... next time...

Thank you and I am so sorry :witch: got you!!! And this is our thread I may have made it but all of you made it what it is!! Thank you so much and yes i hope to be posting my :bfp: this month!!!! I really love you ladies you guys are what is keeping me strong!!!!


----------



## wantingmore

I am out, again. :witch: arrived this morning. After speaking with my nurse practioner friend (who, after a lengthy discussion thinks I may not have ovulated AT ALL during these past 6 cycles), I was kind of expecting the :witch:. Going to my OB/GYN in 8 days for a consult. Best wishes to those of you still wishing for your :bfp:


----------



## BizyBee

MommytoKian, it's not over until :witch: gets you!

Sorry to hear that Wantingmore! I hope the OB/GYN visit goes well...

Samzi, when are you testing?


----------



## readyforbaby

Good luck girls! Here's to all sorts of BFP's in February!!! :) Now get to BD'ing!


----------



## aimee-lou

6DPO (or 8 not sure :rofl:) 

nothing major to report today. Just feel like I'm getting the mother of all colds! :cry:

Snowed in...again! Called in to work and told them I can't come in and that I'm not well. Getting a bit sick of this actually, although it's quite handy as I am feeling like warm pants....not just pants! Warm pants! :rofl:

Hows everyone doing today?


----------



## Laura H

Hi ladies...I'm 1/2 DPO today so I have officially entered the dreaded TWW!! (love it really! All that symptom spotting LOL) Nothing to report except a bit of nausea this morning...probably just anxiety!! xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im sill getting little twinges but everything else like the backache has dissapeard...and the postman hasnt deliverd my cheapy tests so i cant test today :rofl:

i have a feeling the old hag is gonna arive early..and i dont mean my mother!!!:rofl:


just jokin i love me mom 2 bits!!! :lol:


----------



## Laura H

Mommy2Kian said:


> Im sill getting little twinges but everything else like the backache has dissapeard...and the postman hasnt deliverd my cheapy tests so i cant test today :rofl:
> 
> i have a feeling the old hag is gonna arive early..and i dont mean my mother!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> just jokin i love me mom 2 bits!!! :lol:

Damn ur postman for not delivering your tests! LOL Its not over until she arrives hunny...af that is, not your mother! :rofl: xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Laura H said:


> Mommy2Kian said:
> 
> 
> Im sill getting little twinges but everything else like the backache has dissapeard...and the postman hasnt deliverd my cheapy tests so i cant test today :rofl:
> 
> i have a feeling the old hag is gonna arive early..and i dont mean my mother!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> just jokin i love me mom 2 bits!!! :lol:
> 
> Damn ur postman for not delivering your tests! LOL Its not over until she arrives hunny...af that is, not your mother! :rofl: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Laura H

Not sure whether to order some IC tests???? Vowed I wouldn't after soooo many horrid evap lines! Its just such a long wait without them! :rofl:


----------



## helz81

I said I wasn't gunna buy any hpt's till Friday (to test on v.day) but Im afraid I caved and ordered some IC's last night. The plan is I will use one to test on v.day morning and if I get any kind of line I'll go buy a better one in town. I'll only be 11dpo on v.day y'see so quite early.

6dpo today..the backache I had has gone, Ive no dull achey tum now either.The sore boobs are still there, thick creamy cm and Im always hungry. Oh yeah,I'm still constipated too. Thats it! Im trying to not get hopes up here honest BUT I usually have a 32day cycle..cd18 today (I ov'd a week early this month!)...so that means :witch: isnt due to land for another 14days. I can't help thinking that it can't be pms symptoms sooo far in advance????


----------



## samzi

no af yet :happydance:


----------



## Laura H

helz81 said:


> I said I wasn't gunna buy any hpt's till Friday (to test on v.day) but Im afraid I caved and ordered some IC's last night. The plan is I will use one to test on v.day morning and if I get any kind of line I'll go buy a better one in town. I'll only be 11dpo on v.day y'see so quite early.
> 
> 6dpo today..the backache I had has gone, Ive no dull achey tum now either.The sore boobs are still there, thick creamy cm and Im always hungry. Oh yeah,I'm still constipated too. Thats it! Im trying to not get hopes up here honest BUT I usually have a 32day cycle..cd18 today (I ov'd a week early this month!)...so that means :witch: isnt due to land for another 14days. I can't help thinking that it can't be pms symptoms sooo far in advance????

:rofl: Me too and I have gone and ordered some about 30 mins ago!!! Will try not to pee on any until at least next week as I'll only be about 9DPO on Monday! xx


----------



## Laura H

samzi said:


> no af yet :happydance:

YAY! :happydance: Stay away evil :witch: !!!!!! xxx


----------



## moonlight

Hi ladies

Thought I would get your advice. Ive only had one :witch: since coming off my pill last October. Im CD 40 now, since last Thursday ive been having stomach cramps and some really bad back ache, I was convinced :witch: was going to put in an appearance over the weekend,(got very tearful Thursday evening cos I was so dissapointed) but she never showed up. 
I have no idea when I OV'd...and we have BD'd every other night (nearly!) for ages now....Ive still got some bad back ache and this weird like aching in my hips, ive also for the passed few weeks been ridiculously tired (ive actually been sleeping loads which isnt like me)And ive been very :muaha:...poor DH has gone through it over the weekend! 

Now do I test....or do I wait, cos it could still just be :witch: playing games with me couldnt it??


----------



## cazd

:test:


----------



## moonlight

I think I might just give it a few more days! (Ive been saying this for the passed week now) Its just so dissapointing seeing that :bfn:


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Hey Girlies

Im out AF showed up on the 6th on time :cry:

All the best to everyone else whos waiting for AF, hope it doesn't come.


----------



## moonlight

:hug: Aww sorry to hear that Hopeful mummy


----------



## Laura H

Sorry to hear the :witch: came hunny xxx:hugs:

Moonlight.....I demand you test NOW!!!!!! :rofl: Good Luck hunny!! Sounds like it might be a :bfp:!! If your normally a 28-30 day cycle (????) You should definatley test!! xxx


----------



## moonlight

Thats the trouble LauraH...havent a clue how long my cycles are...thats what makes me suspicious.

But I will do a test tomorrow morning with FMU me thinks....ive got some mega early tests at home (got them from ebay!) so if I wait til then it will be more accurate wont it:hug:


----------



## Laura H

moonlight said:


> Thats the trouble LauraH...havent a clue how long my cycles are...thats what makes me suspicious.
> 
> But I will do a test tomorrow morning with FMU me thinks....ive got some mega early tests at home (got them from ebay!) so if I wait til then it will be more accurate wont it:hug:

I know that feeling hun, my cycles were very irratic and if I was so much as a day later than 28days I'd be testing, only to get a :bfn: :cry: But your symptoms combined with the CD40 does sound promising. FMU tomorrow sounds like the sensible option, just watch out for horrid evap lines on the ebay cheapies, I use them to help my POAS addiction but they are prone to evil evap lines!! Good Luck hunny, let us know how you get on!! xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

I know I vowed I wouldn't symptom spot but.....I feel really naff! 

Stuffy, definitely have a cold coming, Have a really hard feeling in my lower tummy like :witch: is coming but I'm 6/8DPO so I know she's not, terrible skin, LOADS of spots, Boobs that weigh a tonne and hurt like fury. Had suasages for breakfast (my fave) and felt really queasy- still do actually. 

Bet the old bod is just setting me up for a fall though so don't want to start thinking 'maybe this is it'....writing out a big list of the symptoms I had last month and they all seem to tally. :dohh: Why isn't this more simple? 

At least I'm snowed in (again....) which means I can sit on here at home rather than sat on here at work! :rofl:


----------



## lou1979

Hey Ladies Im new here so be gentle..

im on cycle day 19 so can i be added to the Feb testing please!!


----------



## BradysMum

AF hasn't shown up yet but I know its coming. I took a test and it was neg and I don't feel pregnant. I wish it would hurry up already! I've been dead on for the last few months, now we are trying my cycle has to mess itself up!


----------



## loulou58

Hi Im new, can I join in here too?!
Im currently on CD19, and im using at the minute just fertilityfriend.com to track my periods and ovulation days. According to that I ovulated on the 5th so Im now 4 days past that. Its my proper first time trying and Ive been reading allsorts on what to look for, not had much so far except ive been bloated and feel like my abdomen is full of wind, its all swollen and feels hard, ive woke up this morning with a stuffy nose thats ran like a tap all day. Had some niggly pains and a sore back but so far i think thats related to the bloatedness! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for the Febuary chicks!! XX


----------



## samzi

still waiting for af to arrive. bfn this eve will try with FMU tomo x


----------



## x-amy-x

My symptoms this month, sore boobies, REALLY thirsty, lower tummy ache, SPOTS!

Hoping this is my month, not sure when i ov-ed tho, tesing next week


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I just got in the car and come back from college and in the car i felt like :witch: would show as soon as i went to the toilet...u no when u get that lower ache and u just no shes gonn aget ya as soon as u stand up...i didnt wanna go to the toilet thinking i was going to bleed, but i had no choice so i went and nothing which im kinda glad but i still feel like shes on her way anytime now! :(

Postman pat better bring them internt cheapies 2moz!!!:rofl:


----------



## samzi

m2k where in west mids are u? :hugs: x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Walsall do you no it?


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

hey ladies just one more post and we will hit 1000 posts in our thread yay!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Wow alot happened today! 1. Welcome new comers. 2. Sorry to everyone who was caught by the :witch: 3. Goodluck to everyone who's still waiting! 
Bring on the :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

lou1979 said:


> Hey Ladies Im new here so be gentle..
> 
> im on cycle day 19 so can i be added to the Feb testing please!!

Welcome im new as well.. Lost my son at 16 wks December had one period since then on 1/12 usually i have 28 days which would have been yesterday.. Kinda hopin af doesnt come.. Had leep a few wks ago and did BD even though dr said no.. Otherwise af needs to hurry up!!! I thought i felt her comin for a few days now.. otherwise ill be testin on Friday!


----------



## Kota

Hello Girls, 
Just wondering if you could please change my result, sadly my BFP turned into a MC at 5 weeks, so it's back to TTC for me. Thank you,


----------



## lou1979

MissmyAngel08 said:


> lou1979 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies Im new here so be gentle..
> 
> im on cycle day 19 so can i be added to the Feb testing please!!
> 
> Welcome im new as well.. Lost my son at 16 wks December had one period since then on 1/12 usually i have 28 days which would have been yesterday.. Kinda hopin af doesnt come.. Had leep a few wks ago and did BD even though dr said no.. Otherwise af needs to hurry up!!! I thought i felt her comin for a few days now.. otherwise ill be testin on Friday!Click to expand...

hi ya huni!

I lost my baby and right tube at 7 weeks In jan due to Ectopic pregnancy, i know most advise to 'wait' before TTC but im just going for it asap!

Goodluck xxxxxx


----------



## MommyMichele

Testing the 18th


----------



## samzi

no af yet but when i wiped this morn there was vv faint pink. maybe shes on her way afterall x


----------



## aimee-lou

Back at work after being snowed in for 5 days! :cry: I really don't want to be here, it's sooooo busy and I feel awful. I'm just so uncomfortable! And I'm here til 7.30pm so a loooooong way to go. 

No new symptoms to report. Bbs aren't as sore today but feeling sick due to coming back to work....eugh! 

Hope you ladies are having a better day than I am!! 

p.s. Suffering from a distinct lack of PMA......boooooooo!


----------



## MommyMichele

My tummy is a bit uncomfortable for some odd reason. Not painful, just more aware of it, like a full bladder but I just went.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Well the postman come...and i just tested and got a :bfn: !

Will try again in a couple of days...if i eint pregnant this month, im going to spend the next few weeks trying to shape up, get a bit toned and eat healthy! :lol: x x x


----------



## aimee-lou

Mommy2Kian said:


> Well the postman come...and i just tested and got a :bfn: !
> 
> Will try again in a couple of days...if i eint pregnant this month, im going to spend the next few weeks trying to shape up, get a bit toned and eat healthy! :lol: x x x

Sounds like a good plan...mind if I join in? That's if we aren't both up the old duff! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

well just been to the loo and had more pink.

things are deff similar to last time i fell and im positive i am! now to just wait for the test to tell me the same x


----------



## Jeannette

Hi Ladies! Well, I would be THRILLED with my symptoms if only I was further along in my cycle. I have had brown pinkish/brownish spotting for the last two days, I have mild cramping, bachache, headache, and I'm so tired! Trick is I should only be ovulating now, not implanting. So I'm trying to be realistic and think that maybe my body has made the sudden decision to have major ovulation signs when I've never had any before, but I am secretly hoping and praying like crazy that I ovulated early and this is implantation!!

Thanks for "listening" to my rant.....here is hoping for lots of :bfp: for everyone!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## snugglebot

Kota said:


> Hello Girls,
> Just wondering if you could please change my result, sadly my BFP turned into a MC at 5 weeks, so it's back to TTC for me. Thank you,

So sorry! I would say welcome back, but that doesn't seem right.

:dust: hopefully you get your sticky bean quickly!


----------



## samzi

im not going to be testing again.

i want af to come :cry:


----------



## Laura H

Samzi hun why you not testing again?? Has af arrived?? :hugs:

Hello to all the new peeps...quite new myself but its a great thread and a great bunch of ladies xxx


----------



## elsiebelsie

Hi everyone, I'm ne to this site but needed to speak to people in the same situation as myself!!!! feel like i'm going INSANE!!!

I'm currently on day 26 of 34 day cycle and the suspence is killing me. We have been ttc for 2 yrs and the constant disappointment is v hard as i'm sure many of u already know!!!

Good luck 2 everyone xxxx


----------



## MommyMichele

I yelled at hubby for pinching my nips last night when he didn't, super sensitive. And the full bladder feeling has changed to an ache and now my lower back hurts a little bit. WAY too early for the witch, have no idea what's going on.


----------



## aimee-lou

Oooh so many people with promising symptoms. 

Samzi - hope you're ok hun. :hug: 

I'm 8DPO today.....nothing to report except for having a terrible nights sleep - 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/99038-worst-night-ever.html

Hope that we're all ok and keeping up that PMA!!


----------



## lou1979

Im due to test on the 15th..


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Still :bfn: :( x x x


----------



## roc

HI! Could you put me down for a bfp!!
Looks like we could have a lot of bfps coming our way with all these symptoms!

Good luck ladies!!

:bfp: and:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## leelee

roc said:


> HI! Could you put me down for a bfp!!
> Looks like we could have a lot of bfps coming our way with all these symptoms!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!
> 
> :bfp: and:dust: to all!!!!

Yay, that's great news. Congrats!


----------



## Laura H

4DPO today!! A few crampy/pulling feelings off and on, a bit nauseous (sp??) yesterday & this morning and a tender left boob LOL Nothing else to report....the joys of symptom spotting!!
Love & baby dust to all & Congrats to any BFP's! xxx xxx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

i tested at 10dpo with frer and it was :bfn: also should mention that it was NOT fmu!!! Could this be to early still??


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Still no AF here.. i got my first period on 1/12 (lost baby 12/6) so idk if its from that or if im just late from a bfp? Can hope right? Since last friday i have been gettin AF like cramps but no AF! Will be testin on Friday if no af!


----------



## Mamageddon

Still nothing here - haven't tested yet. I was having some cramps today - so i don't know. But still nothing! A little light yellow - which I thought was maybe AF starting... I will probably be testing Friday or Sat.... 

I hate WAITING!


----------



## Mamageddon

Samzi? Why aren't you testing again? What happened?


----------



## snugglebot

Ok these last two days for me are BRUTAL!! I just started crying during Biggest Loser: Couples for goodness sakes!!!!!

*sigh* the emotional roller-coaster of thinking I might be out but not having confirmation yet (and so clinging to faint hope) is killing me... oh yeah and add to that PMS/hormones ....


----------



## snugglebot

stupid elimination ceremony :wacko:


----------



## MommyMichele

Lower back ache, headache, stuffy nose, very mild cramps, and dizzy spells today. I got a purple spot on my areola, wtf?

The dizzy spells could mean the nerves in my neck are acting up again, had them for 2 months and then they went away for about a month, wish they would go away.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I took another test this morning and if i didnt squint real hard you could class it as a :bfn: BUT Im sure theres a line still though, i have a feeling this month i dont no why...It's the faintest line ever!!! And knowing my luck probably evaps or something....they are 10MIU ones so VERY sensitive but still nothing to shout about :( GRRRRR...

All throughout the night i was having cramps...the kind that i have just before i come on...usually when i have these cramps, as soon as i sneeze, couh or go to the toilet i come on my period, so i went to the toilet thinking here we go...but nothing...not even when i wiped...so i had a feel around to see if maybe i would see some blood (sorry tmi) but nothing...this is why im still holding onto that little bit of hope because usally with these cramps i would have come on by now...im not due untill saturday though so..still time yet :lol:

Please stay away witch!!!! 

:dust: to all of us !!! x x x :hugs:


----------



## Mamageddon

Ya - day 31 for me - took another test this morning and it was negative. WAY negative... 

but still no AF. 

ugh.


----------



## samzi

i thought she had come this morning, cos i went to the loo and there was brown blood when i wiped. but nothing since!


----------



## MommyMichele

Keep positive girls! We are almost to the finish line! 24 hours till V-day!


----------



## teramesue

well, tomorrow :witch: is due. i don't really feel like :witch: is coming, but i also don't really feel pg either! hopefully no symptoms is a good thing. we'll see!


----------



## helz81

Is it a good idea to do an opk today? Ive read that they can show up pg before a hpt?


----------



## aimee-lou

Nearly there girls.....just keep going! (like Dory in Finding Nemo!)


----------



## MommyMichele

Not feeling well today, just feel icky. Feel like I am getting the flu. Not nauseated just feel ........funky.


----------



## lou1979

I had a positive OPK yest and today, so can i change my date for testing please to the 23rd


----------



## busybee

Hi Ladies,

Please may you add me? I'm loving this thread!

I'm currently 6/7DPO and have had mild cramping and nausea since 1DPO. I also have mild shooting pains in my bbs, but much to the disappointment of DH, they're not swelling yet. Oh, and a runny nose, and little heartburn.

Any thoughts on my symptoms? Not talking to anyone else about it incase I'm made to look silly!

:witch: due 23/2, I'll try not to test until then.

Thank you xxx


----------



## MommyMichele

um I think I'm pregnant


----------



## Laura H

MommyMichele said:


> um I think I'm pregnant

Really hun?? x


----------



## MommyMichele

uh are you supposed to be able to feel your uterus? It's above my c-section scar and I don't think I've felt it before not pg.


----------



## Laura H

I'm not sure hun...but if something feels different to 'normal' then thats good, right? xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Your uterus doesnt move out of your plevis until your about 12weeks....

I'm 11 weeks and I cant feel mine.?


----------



## MommyMichele

This wouldn't be my first baby and I know my uterus is tipped forward.


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes i understand that it isnt your first baby. But you uterus doesnt change any shape this early on. So i dont know what you could possibly be feeling at 4weeks pregnant. I just had a baby less then a year ago and I as well have a tipped uterus and i can just start to feel mine coming out. 

I just wouldnt consider this a sign. Good luck and hope you get your bfp!:)


----------



## boonies86

bump........


Think im in my tww, eeeek.... so very exciting!!! im doing really well 'not trying not preventing'!!!!! hahaha not obsessing at all.... homest!!


BFP please :)


----------



## aimee-lou

10DPO for me....4 days to go til AF is due/late and I am still getting a few little symptoms but they have eased off no end - just like last month :( so I think I may be out this month. I've also been put on anti-biotics so I think I should just sit and wait for AF and next month give it another go. 

Good luck everyone else still in the running. 

A x


----------



## Laura H

6dpo for me! Soooooo tired I cannot explain!! Last night I bit DH head off everytime he spoke, then randomly cried for like 1 minute and then was laughing my head off!!! I think I have multiple personality disorder or something! :rofl: Oh and I have progressed from putting apples in the freezer, to trying to put margarine in cup of tea instead of milk!!!!! If I am not pregnant then the men in white coats will be knocking on my door!! :wacko:

:hug:


----------



## samzi

af still isnt here properly for me!


----------



## Laura H

samzi said:


> af still isnt here properly for me!

How frustrating hunny :hugs: xx


----------



## MommyMichele

itching to test!


----------



## BradysMum

AF finally showed up today. I'm not really sad, I knew I wasn't pregnant, so its more a case of waiting to try again


----------



## aimee-lou

Soooooooo glad it's the weekend! It means the time will go quicker til I can test. 

Still might give in over the weekend but I'm going to hold out as long as I can! 

MommyMichelle - when ar you going to wait til?


----------



## MommyMichele

I dunno just yet. :witch: is due in a week, might wait till after she's late, the 22nd I think. DH isn't impressed with POAS expenses.


----------



## samzi

it looks like she is here guys.

thats me out x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im sorry samzi :( :hugs: x x x


----------



## snugglebot

the :witch: got me yesterday. Stupid :witch:


----------



## Kota

can you please change my :bfp: to :witch:, it makes me :cry: when I go to look at other peoples results. 

Thanks!


----------



## snugglebot

Kota said:


> can you please change my :bfp: to :witch:, it makes me :cry: when I go to look at other peoples results.
> 
> Thanks!

:hugs:


----------



## Mamageddon

Still no AF for me - i don't know what is going on - there was a bit of brown this morning, like barely - but I thought she was coming... now nothing. This is annoying, lol


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Hey ladies how have you been?? I just updated the list snd i think i may have missed some of you ladies please please please let me know and kota i am so sorry hun i haven't been on for a couple of days!!! LADIES WE NEED TO KILL THIS WITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 13dpo tested at 10dpo with a frer not fmu tho and it was a :bfn: dh has said to me about 3 times today that he thought i was prego i really hope he is right my neighbor also told me the same thing a couple of days ago!


----------



## BizyBee

Kota said:


> can you please change my :bfp: to :witch:, it makes me :cry: when I go to look at other peoples results.
> 
> Thanks!

Sorry... :hug:


----------



## BizyBee

I'm still waiting for :witch: or :bfp:... I've tested with cheapies the past few days (all :bfn:). Going to test tomorrow with a FRER. I think I'm around 16 dpo. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Mommy2Kian

BizyBee said:


> I'm still waiting for :witch: or :bfp:... I've tested with cheapies the past few days (all :bfn:). Going to test tomorrow with a FRER. I think I'm around 16 dpo. Fingers crossed...


Same here hun...im 13/14 and been testing with 10miu cheapies so they are EXTRA sensitive...how sensitive are FRER?

I have 2 asda ones they are 25miu, no point using them if im not getting line with 10miu i got no chance with 25miu...:D

Goodluck hun!!! :hugs:

xXx


----------



## missbooby

:bfn: this morning (sigh) thought this might be it..Cycle *13*, :witch: due Friday the *13*th (but didn't arrive) and all that business
But anyway..I just got proposed to by my gorgeous other half :happydance:
https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/881/881195op9y7273dy.gif


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im sorry for the :bfn: But CONGRATS on your engagement hun!!!!:hugs:


----------



## busybee

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Hey ladies how have you been?? I just updated the list snd i think i may have missed some of you ladies please please please let me know and kota i am so sorry hun i haven't been on for a couple of days!!! LADIES WE NEED TO KILL THIS WITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 13dpo tested at 10dpo with a frer not fmu tho and it was a :bfn: dh has said to me about 3 times today that he thought i was prego i really hope he is right my neighbor also told me the same thing a couple of days ago!

Hi TTCSECONDJOY,

Please could you add me?

I'm 9DPO, have had a few symptoms (nausea, cramping, sore nipples) all mild.

AF is due 23rd.

Good luck everyone!
xxx


----------



## busybee

OOOOPPS!

Just realised I'm already on the list. Did I mention that my brain isn't functioning as it should? :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## busybee

Also, for all you TWWaiters out there, I am told that when I'm PG my eyes look very glassy and a little puffy?!?

Any of you have that?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im out guys, ive started spotting so im guessing she will be here full flow anytime now :cry: x x x


----------



## aimee-lou

Sorry to hear she came Mommy2Kian :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

It's ok,:hugs: Just have to have MORE fun next round :lol:

Poor OH eint gonna no whats hit him :rofl: x x x


----------



## aimee-lou

Mommy2Kian said:


> It's ok,:hugs: Just have to have MORE fun next round :lol:
> 
> Poor OH eint gonna no whats hit him :rofl: x x x

That's the spirit! He enjoys it really I'm sure! ;)

Fingers Crossed for you hun!!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Well im 13dpo and I tested this morning :hissy:- see below

the top one is FMU
the bottom is 2MU



I think they are evaps as I am 13dpo and surely it should be much darker if it was a bfp...:hissy:

I had a flood of symptoms aroung 6-8 dpo but nothing much since.....


----------



## aimee-lou

Please can you add my :bfp:

Thanks for the support girls...see you over in first tri soon!!


----------



## BizyBee

Mommy2Kian said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for :witch: or :bfp:... I've tested with cheapies the past few days (all :bfn:). Going to test tomorrow with a FRER. I think I'm around 16 dpo. Fingers crossed...
> 
> 
> Same here hun...im 13/14 and been testing with 10miu cheapies so they are EXTRA sensitive...how sensitive are FRER?
> 
> I have 2 asda ones they are 25miu, no point using them if im not getting line with 10miu i got no chance with 25miu...:D
> 
> Goodluck hun!!! :hugs:
> 
> xXxClick to expand...

I think FRER are 25miu, but not positive. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## teramesue

well, :witch: is now 2 days late... but i'm too scared to test. don't wanna see a :bfn:!!! no af symptoms, but no pg symptoms either. however, it is the first time in over a yr that :witch: has not arrived on schedule.....


----------



## NewYearNewMe

teramesue said:


> well, :witch: is now 2 days late... but i'm too scared to test. don't wanna see a :bfn:!!! no af symptoms, but no pg symptoms either. however, it is the first time in over a yr that :witch: has not arrived on schedule.....

sounds good - good luck hun :dust:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Well ladies i am out tested this morning :bfn: and :witch: is deff on her way (supper bad cramps) I wish all the best for the rest of you still waiting!! And this thread will roll over to march!!! YAY!! :cry:


----------



## busybee

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Well ladies i am out tested this morning :bfn: and :witch: is deff on her way (supper bad cramps) I wish all the best for the rest of you still waiting!! And this thread will roll over to march!!! YAY!! :cry:

So sorry to hear that. :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Omg omg omg my wonderful husband just gave me my valentines day gifts flowers, chocolate, cards, and ...............a beautiful wedding ring!!! I have been looking at this ring for months and he surprised me with it this morning!!! He is the best husband ever!!! I promise you ladies if you ever get a dh like mien you better hold on tight because they are hard to come by.


----------



## snugglebot

TTCSecondJoy, cramps mean NOTHING! You can get them with AF or pregnancy. I don't want to hear that you are out until the hag shows (I am guilty of the same) but hey, it is the truth!


----------



## helz81

Newyear...a lines a line hun!! :happydance:


----------



## snugglebot

NewYearNewMe said:


> Well im 13dpo and I tested this morning :hissy:- see below
> 
> the top one is FMU
> the bottom is 2MU
> 
> View attachment 12753
> 
> 
> I think they are evaps as I am 13dpo and surely it should be much darker if it was a bfp...:hissy:
> 
> I had a flood of symptoms aroung 6-8 dpo but nothing much since.....

I have a crappy monitor but the second one looks pink to me.... I hope it is your BFP!!!


----------



## jkskes922

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Omg omg omg my wonderful husband just gave me my valentines day gifts flowers, chocolate, cards, and ...............a beautiful wedding ring!!! I have been looking at this ring for months and he surprised me with it this morning!!! He is the best husband ever!!! I promise you ladies if you ever get a dh like mien you better hold on tight because they are hard to come by.

That is wonderful that he bought you such a nice present!!! woo hoo for you! :happydance:

My husband took me to "The Confessions of a Shopaholic" and that to me was a great gift!! Not many men will sit through a chick flick let along suggest it! :yipee: Let me just say that the movie was awesome!! Everyone has to go see it, you will laugh your head off!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

:witch: Is definitely here!!


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry TTCSecondJoy that :witch: got you! Congrats on the beautiful ring though!!!


----------



## readyforbaby

I am also out :( 
Witch got me last night, just ni time for Valentines Day. So here I go again.

best of luck for all those yet to test!!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

hey ladies i am about to get a picture of the new ring on here for yall to see!!! give me one sec!!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> :witch: Is definitely here!!

:hug: hopefully this is her last visit!


----------



## missbooby

:witch: :witch: :witch: :witch:SHE FOUND ME!! :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

missbooby said:


> :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch:SHE FOUND ME!! :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch:

Dang im sorry she was supposed to come to my house someone gave her the wrong directions :( Hope u have better luck this cycle though!! :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Who is still left??? I am here.. CD 35 ugh usually have 28 days cycle but guess body still screwy after losin baby (but i think its from surgery because had a period since lost him) had leep on 1/21.. idk maybe AF just forgot to come visit this month.. I been getin cramps like she is goin to come but NOTHING.. took a test on friday :bfn: guess ill test again next week if she dont show... All of you waitin feel free to send af to me instead :D


----------



## Bebecake

I think I am 1dpo. I had a significant rise in temp today :) We have been BD for the last 5 days :) 

I think :witch: is due on March 1st, but it could be the 28th. 

We will see :)](*,)


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm still here. Not testing again till the 22nd maybe. 10 dpo today.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Bebecake said:


> I think I am 1dpo. I had a significant rise in temp today :) We have been BD for the last 5 days :)
> 
> I think :witch: is due on March 1st, but it could be the 28th.
> 
> We will see :)](*,)


Oh Good luck!!!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I am currently 14dpo - had a faint line on ic yesterday which I took to be an evap - but today - again another line still very faint but is definately pink this time. Not enough to announce as a :bfp: though. I want to be certain. x

I am going to re-test on the 18th if :witch: has still not arrived. 

:witch: <---- please stay away and make my birthday one to remember!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

NewYearNewMe said:


> I am currently 14dpo - had a faint line on ic yesterday which I took to be an evap - but today - again another line still very faint but is definately pink this time. Not enough to announce as a :bfp: though. I want to be certain. x
> 
> I am going to re-test on the 18th if :witch: has still not arrived.
> 
> :witch: <---- please stay away and make my birthday a one to remember!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

A line is aline but i understand u wantin to be sure :) im sure it will be darker in the am or whenever u test again! When is ur bday? hope u get the gift u want..


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Its the 18th! - hence me waiting to re-test until then.

Its killing me waiting - but its for the best. I don't want to get my hopes up then the ugly :witch: arrives.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

NewYearNewMe said:


> Its the 18th! - hence me waiting to re-test until then.
> 
> Its killing me waiting - but its for the best. I don't want to get my hopes up then the ugly :witch: arrives.

Crossing fingers for u! Happy Early Birthday (mine is 17th) but im sure if u saw at least a line its def gonna be pos for u on wed!


----------



## leelee

NewYearNewMe said:


> Its the 18th! - hence me waiting to re-test until then.
> 
> Its killing me waiting - but its for the best. I don't want to get my hopes up then the ugly :witch: arrives.

Wow, you have so much willpower! Really hope you get your :bfp: birthday present! How many DPO are you?

I am 11 DPO and am feeling pretty emotional and cranky today. To me it seems more like PMS than anything else. Still have a yucky taste in my mouth and bigger boobs but just not feeling it anymore


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I am currently 14dpo - :witch: should have been here today - but no sign of her yet FX'd. :happydance:

Good luck leelee - hope u get your :bfp: :hug:


----------



## leelee

NewYearNewMe said:


> I am currently 14dpo - :witch: should have been here today - but no sign of her yet FX'd. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck leelee - hope u get your :bfp: :hug:

Thanks. Fingers crossed for you too! I really hope she doesn't put in an appearance and you get your :bfp:


----------



## MommyMichele

Will you people POAS already! lol


----------



## teramesue

well, the :witch: got me...:cry:


----------



## Kelley&Jason

TTCSECONDJOY said:


> Omg omg omg my wonderful husband just gave me my valentines day gifts flowers, chocolate, cards, and ...............a beautiful wedding ring!!! I have been looking at this ring for months and he surprised me with it this morning!!! He is the best husband ever!!! I promise you ladies if you ever get a dh like mien you better hold on tight because they are hard to come by.


awww congrats...I am soooo happy for you!! My DH couldn't do much for me this Vday since I am sick ALL day long and just wanted to lay in bed. 9wks prego now just want the sickness to go away so I can enjoy it. Take care :hug:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Well - the :witch: got me! Now on cycle number four!

Bring it on! - PMA!


----------



## BizyBee

I'm still waiting!!! No :witch: yet... I've had :bfn:'s every day since last Wednesday though... This is not helping my POAS addiction!


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Theres been too many:witch: this month!

I really hope we get more :bfp:s next month.

All the best to everyone... dont give up girls!!!


----------



## lou1979

Can my testing date be changed please to the 25th I Ovualted later than i thought

thanken you :D


----------



## Mommy2Kian

New test date 9th march pretty please!!! c'mon :bfp: :lol: !!! x x x


----------



## pixiepower

ooh add me please! 25th feb for me, stay away nasty:witch:


----------



## MommyMichele

BFP!


----------



## boonies86

woop woop congrats on BFP!!!! how long have you been trying??!?!!!


----------



## lalitas charm

Congrats Mommymichelle!! Thats brilliant!!

I'm due to test today but I'm not brave enough. I'll leave it til sat if AF keeps her ugly mug away!!

Congrats again, delighted for you!!


----------



## willow77

Woop Woop :bfp: for me please :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay, congrats on the recent :bfp:'s!


----------



## busybee

Congratulations on the :bfp:s everyone!

I'm due to test on the 23rd, but I'm not hopeful. All symptoms have gone :hissy:

But I did get engaged on Valentines Day! :happydance:


----------



## peachymum

Just wondering if i can join in. Have been trying to conceive #2 for a year now. I got pregnant on the pill the first time and this waiting is driving me crazy. will be testing on 6th


----------



## leelee

Hiya and welcome Peachymum!


----------



## peachymum

Thank you x :happydance:


----------



## peachymum

Just wondering if anyone has had any early signs. I have got abdo cramps and have had them for two day Af not due for 2 weeks and have already Ov on tues. Had bad cramps with #1 but didnt think it was this early.


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Girls......Please may I join you?
I'm currently 8dpo today and will be raiding the bathroom cabinet for sticks on monday (23rd) :rofl:

Think I can report the following..:rofl:
O-Very bad crampy sore tum, bloated.
1dpo - Vivid image in my head of :sperm: meeting lil Miss Eggy really couldn't shake the image away :dohh::rofl:
2dpo - Just a feeling of excitement that there was magic going on in there! 
3dpo - mega heartburn all day that I don't suffer with.
4-dpo - bloated, headache, constipated, odd twinges in boobs but fine 2 touch, very fleetin feelin of being dizzy/sick, heartburn.
5dpo -woke up feelin v bloated & motion sick @ 1:30am! sick feelin again didnt last long. headache, diarrheoa once with no abdo cramps, heartburn in the eve. Really sore under arms leadin 2 boobs..feels like Ive been hangin on2 a bar without my feet touchin anythin :dohh: little crampy twinges.
6dpo -odd taste @ the back of my mouth, headache, constipation, backache & sore underarms, bleeding gums and again something I don't get...3 spots.
7dpo - Boobs have had more of a sting to them that comes and goes, nausea and dizziness slightly this morning but passed quite quickly, cramps.
8dpo - woke up with a very sore throat, stinging feeling to boobs, tiny speck of blood on loo paper after a wee this morning but nothing since.

Anybody having any different or the same??? 

:hug: and sticky :dust: to all


----------



## armywifettc

:witch::cry:


----------



## leelee

armywifettc said:


> :witch::cry:

Sorry to hear AF arrived.


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you hun :hugs:


----------



## Laura H

So sorry the :witch: came hun :hugs: xx


----------



## peachymum

Really sorry to hear that :witch: came x :hug:


----------



## loulou58

She got me too today!!! :(


----------



## Laura H

loulou58 said:


> She got me too today!!! :(

aww sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## susan_1981

Great thread.

I ov'd on Monday so I am 3dpo as of today 19 February. Trying not to symptom spot this month as I had every symptom going last month and a BFN (probably due to my miscarriage I'm assuming though). Hopefully BFP for this month. Please let it be my month :headspin:


----------



## scc

susan_1981, we are in the same boat. I ov/d on Monday (or late Sunday) so I am about 3dpo as of today. Though I definitely know I shouldn't, I will probably start testing this Sunday and then every day until AF comes, because the waiting is driving me crazy :). As for symptoms, I had absolutely nothing so far (not even imaginary one s:().


----------



## lalitas charm

:bfp: OMG!! I'm completely surprised and over the moon!! :happydance:

I hope you ladies get yours soon!! :dust:


----------



## peachymum

Congratulations x


----------



## leelee

:bfn: on a Boots test. I am 16DPO on CD 27 so I guess I am out :cry:


----------



## Pato

CONGRATULATIONS lalitas charm xxx:happydance:
So sorry leelee but unless :witch: shows up, you may still have a chance:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Team20Shamrock.gif
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## leelee

Pato said:


> CONGRATULATIONS lalitas charm xxx:happydance:
> So soort leelee but unless :witch: shows up, you may still have a chance:hugs:

Thanks.I think I am out though. There wasn't even a faint line! Am off out for a few drinks tonight! Won't go overboard just in case


----------



## lalitas charm

Thanks!! I'm just trying to get my head around it.

Aww sorry to hear that LeeLee, I'll keep my fingers crossed just in case! There have been heaps of ladies on here posting and saying they didn't get anything until quite a while after AF was due. Dont give up until AF arrives! I'd given up and boy was I wrong!

:hug: :dust:


----------



## leelee

lalitas charm said:


> Thanks!! I'm just trying to get my head around it.
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that LeeLee, I'll keep my fingers crossed just in case! There have been heaps of ladies on here posting and saying they didn't get anything until quite a while after AF was due. Dont give up until AF arrives! I'd given up and boy was I wrong!
> 
> :hug: :dust:

Thanks Lalita's charm. And a big congrats to you! You must be thrilled! Won't give up just yet.


----------



## armywifettc

:witch: I got her on Wed Fun Fun Fun:hissy:


----------



## Oushka

I havent been on in a while... hope everyone is well? Quite how Ive stayed away I dont know - but im back with avengance! 

Currently 8dpo & probably going to 'officially' test next Thursday (26th Feb) (but me being me will be dissappointed by testing early prolly from tomorrow with IC's). Had a super short cycle last month so testing twice in Feb :blush: Hopefully cycle will either 1) be bfp or 2) be longer/normal cycle.

Not feeling so great today, had heartburn since mid-afternoon and have terrible nausea now & since about 2 hours ago. DH & I were checking our other house and just driven home... almost had to ask him to pullover to barf but managed to make it back here.
Slight twinges etc but nothing more. Tho everything smells SO BAD. We are farmers & have two stinky labs and when I got home I had to open all of the downstairs windows... they dont usually smell THIS bad! :rofl: So either my nose is on overdrive or they have been rolling in something today.

:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## lalitas charm

Thanks LeeLee, I am but still in shock!! Used a Tesco cheapie yesterday so used a CB this morning to be sure LOL and then I am going to get a Digi for Tues as can't tell my DH til then! 

Sounds hopeful oushka!! thats how I was feeling for about 10 days before I got my :bfp: yesterday (and then today coz I still can't believe it! LOL) I tested approx 9DPO and got :bfn: and also a dud (was convinced the :bfn: was a dud too, but that was wishful thinking, so didn't count it til today) so it sounds promising to me. FX for you!

:hug: :dust:


----------



## peachymum

Am also having twinges today cramping alot Kind of feels like when I had braxton hicks with #1 weird! know its way to early but did a test anyway bfn but that is not surprising really will test again next Sat.. (if i can wait!)


----------



## busybee

I've been having intense cramping lasting an hour after BD (not during). I've been to the docs, who gave me an internal (nice), but he said there is no sign of cysts etc. 

Has anyone had the same and later got a bfp?


----------



## heavenly

Hi everyone, well :witch: was due yesterday, I am not usually late. I took an Ebay test this morning which came up :bfn: - I have stomach cramps and feel like :witch: is due so not going to test again for another couple of days, if :witch: hasn't arrived by then.

Good luck to everyone testing. xxx


----------



## heavenly

:witch: just arrived. Oh well onto another month, good luck to all those yet to test! xxxx


----------



## busybee

:witch: hasn't arrived for me yet. It was due on the 23rd, but I haven't got any PG symptoms :hissy:

Got a :bfn: on the20th. Won't be testing again until tomorrow.


:hug:


----------



## leelee

busybee said:


> :witch: hasn't arrived for me yet. It was due on the 23rd, but I haven't got any PG symptoms :hissy:
> 
> Got a :bfn: on the20th. Won't be testing again until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> :hug:

Sounds very good if AF hadsn't arrived. Lots of women don't have any symptoms so I wouldn't worry about that! Best of luck for testing tomorrow.


----------



## busybee

leelee said:


> busybee said:
> 
> 
> :witch: hasn't arrived for me yet. It was due on the 23rd, but I haven't got any PG symptoms :hissy:
> 
> Got a :bfn: on the20th. Won't be testing again until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sounds very good if AF hadsn't arrived. Lots of women don't have any symptoms so I wouldn't worry about that! Best of luck for testing tomorrow.Click to expand...

Thanks leelee!

Good luck for next month!

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Thanks!


----------



## busybee

Oh Oh Oh!

As I'm sitting here I'm getting a sharp pulling sensation to the left of the middle of my uterus. Not like AF at all!


----------



## busybee

Hi girls!

I think I'm out. Got another :bfn: today. Still no AF, but nothing else happening either and it's CD31 (how frustrating)! :hissy:


Good luck to those yet to test!

:hug:


----------



## GLD

GLD :bfp: 25th of feb baby!! :D x


----------



## lou1979

bfp for me!!! 23rd feb!


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

LADIES NEW LIST FOR MARCH!!!!!!! If you got your :bfp: in January or February Please post this ...........:bfp: January or :bfp: February. If you need me to post your testing date please put this ..........Testing March .... (just the date) this will make it easier for me to get your date posted. Also I was thinking we need to come up with a group name and i am asking you ladies to please throw some ideas out there and agree on something!! Ladies I need to apologize for not being on here more often but i have a lot going on. I am so sorry to hear of all the ladies who have gotten a visit from the :witch: and a big Congratulations to all of you who have gotten your :bfp: !!!!! Also a big thanks goes out to all of you who made this thread GREAT!!! Come on ladies Lets get some more :bfp: s this month!!!!


----------



## teramesue

could you, please put me down for 12march... thanx!


----------



## loulou58

Im due to test on March 19th!


----------



## peachymum

due to offically again 6th March but will prob try again on Tues so far bfn but have really sore chest and cramps still have had these for 5 days now so heres hoping!!


----------



## peachymum

That should be test again oops!!


----------



## busybee

Still no :witch: for me, and I'm on CD 34.

Got my last :bfn: on CD 29.

Don't know when I'll test again, but feeling very frustrated!

Any advice would be appreciated.

Good luck for March Girls!

:hug:


----------



## loulou58

How long are your average cycles? Have you got any cheapie tests you can pee on again?
Test! Good luck XXX


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

Testing 14th March.....
Fingers crossed for everyone xxx :happydance:


----------



## busybee

loulou58 said:


> How long are your average cycles? Have you got any cheapie tests you can pee on again?
> Test! Good luck XXX

Thanks loulou!

I did have regular cycles but I had an IUD for four years, only removed in December, so they could be longer now.

But to be honest I'm not feeling anything...or AF!

Don't know what to do!!! :hissy:

xxx


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

Can you please add me to the list?

Im gonna test on the 12th

thanks anna


----------



## Kota

Oh,, i'll join this list also. Please put me down for testing on the 17th!!


----------



## armywifettc

OV in 5 days so I guess around the 6th and will test on 20th if I can hold out til then lol. Come on :bfp:


----------



## Daisydo

Alright please add me!! I will be testing on the 14th!!


----------



## wantingmore

Because of getting the Hcg shot, I'll be testing later if no AF. Please add me for testing on the 10th.


----------



## armywifettc

will be testing on the 20th


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Hiya! 

Im due on the 6th March.


----------



## Sakura-chan

Hi all, I will test March 10th (CD 29) but since I only ovulated yesterday (Day 20) I know it will be too early......so will test again on the 13th and hope I get a BFP!!!!

good luck to all!

I hate 2ww already and it is my first.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi ladies - I am currently waiting to ovulate...time to :sex:

I really hope that this is our month as it would make my hubby a daddy just before his next birthday.:happydance:

Testing date - 29 March (waiting until one week late for AF as I cannot see anymore :bfn:)

Good luck March Testers - lets hope this is our lucky month X:baby:


----------



## peachymum

Hopeful mummy said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Im due on the 6th March.

Hey hopeful mummy have u tried to test yet?:blush: im due to test on 6th too!!


----------



## busybee

Hullo again.

My AF was due on the 23rd Feb, and she only just arrived today.

With a cycle that long, I don't know if I'll be a March tester, but maybe you could put me down for late late March?

Thanks
xxx


----------



## peachymum

:witch:got me :hissy: but had super short 26 day cycle so may have to test in March again!! :headspin:


----------



## nervouspains

Hiya can you please add me I am going to test on Saturday 7th March if neg then again on 14th... if Neg again will wait for P, as had very, very faint pos on 03/03
thanks,
Cal
x


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

hey ladies how are yall sorry for not being on latley but i will be on tonight to update the list!!!


----------



## Chris77

I will be testing on March 17th.


----------



## BBFbaby

i will be testing on march 28 (2 days before AF will arrive)


----------



## peachymum

Will be testing 3rd April Thanks x x


----------



## XxDellixX

I ov last wednesday (11th March) so im 5dpo, so fingers crossed for the BFP. 

Im going to test Friday 20th March, Monday 23rd March & Wednesday 25th March. xxx


----------



## PrEgSeCoNdJoY

Ok ladies the list is updated as much as i can see looking over the last couple pages of the thread if you have tested or gotten af or even if your name is on the list before the 19th of march could you please update me so i can post it!! Thank you ladies for being so patient!!! now you ont have to worry about it as dh is back to work and i have absolutely nothing to do in the mornings!!!! I am due to test today but as you can see i am not going to test until af is atleast 5 days late!!! Lets keep this thread off the 5th page please!!!!! :dust: all around!!!


----------



## peachymum

Finally after 1 1/2 year wait and an underactive thyroid have got my BFP!!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## leelee

peachymum said:


> Finally after 1 1/2 year wait and an underactive thyroid have got my BFP!!! Good luck everyone!!

Congrats Peachymum!


----------

